# تعيين يوم صلب المسيح وحل الخلاف الظاهرى بين الروايات الانجيلية



## apostle.paul (29 أبريل 2013)

*

**يوم صلب يسوع *​ *التوفيق بين*​ * الاناجيل الازائية *​ *وبين *​ *انجيل يوحنا *​ *الخلاف وبكل بساطة ان الاناجيل الازائية تتكلم على ان التلاميذ ذهبوا الى يسوع فى اول ايام الفطير ليسالوه عن المكان الذى يريده لكى يعدوه لياكلوا الفصح ومعروف ان اول ايام الفطير هو يوم 14 نيسان والنقطة الثانية ان فى انجيل يوحنا نفهم بوضوح ان يسوع اكل العشاء الاخير مع تلاميذه قبل فصح اليهود وفى منتصف يوم 14 نيسان علق على الصليب*
*فمتى صلب يسوع ؟*
*يوم 14 نيسان حسب رواية انجيل يوحنا*
*ام يوم 15 نيسان اليوم التالى لعشاء الفصح حسب باقى الاناجيل*
*وقبل ان نجيب عن التساؤل باستفاضة الاجابة ببساطة ان التقليد الواضح فى انجيل يوحنا هو التقليد الصحيح ان يسوع المسيح صلب فى 14 نيسان يوم الفصح اليهودى وكان هو فصحنا الحقيقى ويسوع صنع عشاء استثنائيا ليلة 14 نيسان قبل تسليمه بساعات للمحاكمة*

*الدليل الطقسى /*
*يوجد لدينا دليل طقسى قوى حفظته الكنائس الاثوذكسية الشرقية ان وليمة العشاء الاخير لم تكن وليمة فصحية يهودية والدليل على ذلك ان فى عيد الفطير ينزع الفطير من كل البيت وياكل فطير غير مختمر لمدة 7 ايام اما الافخارستيا والذبيحة غير الدموية على طقس ملكى صادق كانت بتمارس على مدى قرون والى يومنا هذا بداية التسليم الرسولى بخبز مختمر *

*وهذة ضد التقليد اليهودى فى عيد الفطير فلم يكن العشاء الاخير الذى اسس فيه ابن الله الافخارستيا هو عشاء بالمفهوم اليهودى التقليدى لان التسليم الرسولى يقول بان الخبز المستخدم فيه كان مختمر*

*وهذا يتضح اكثر فى التحليل اللغوى للكلمة المستخدمة فسنجد ان الكلمة المستخدمة بمعنى فطير غير مختمر هى αζυμα*
*وحسب القاموس تعريف الكلمة بانها الفطير غير المختمر *
*ἄζυμος, ον (1) without fermentation; of bread unleavened, made without yeast; [1] *​ 
*اما لو ذهبنا لتفاصيل العشاء الاخير فنجد يقول الكتاب*
*وَفِيمَا هُمْ يَأْكُلُونَ أَخَذَ يَسُوعُ الْخُبْزَ، وَبَارَكَ وَكَسَّرَ وَأَعْطَى التَّلاَمِيذَ وَقَالَ: خُذُوا كُلُوا. هذَا هُوَ جَسَدِي*
*وهذة الكلمة فى اليونانى αρτον ومعناها الخبز المختمر*
*In Israel and among the Jews in Palestine bread was usually baked from barley flour or (more expensively) wheat flour, normally with the addition of yeast, in flat loaves up to 1 cm. thick and 50 cm. in diameter.[2] *​ 
*وبولس نفسه يشهد بانهم تسملوا من الرب الافخارستيا على اساس خبز مختمر وليس فطير غير مختمر*
*23 لأَنَّنِي تَسَلَّمْتُ مِنَ الرَّبِّ مَا سَلَّمْتُكُمْ أَيْضًا: إِنَّ الرَّبَّ يَسُوعَ فِي اللَّيْلَةِ الَّتِي أُسْلِمَ فِيهَا، أَخَذَ خُبْزًا
24 وَشَكَرَ فَكَسَّرَ، وَقَالَ: «خُذُوا كُلُوا هذَا هُوَ جَسَدِي الْمَكْسُورُ لأَجْلِكُمُ. اصْنَعُوا هذَا لِذِكْرِي*


*هذا ما اكده الاب متى المسكين فى كتابه الافخارستيا 
*




*فواضح من دقة الفاظ العهد الجديد انهم يميزون تماما بين الكلمتين ويعرفون ان فى هذا العشاء الاخير استخدموا خبزا مختمرا وهو سيكون من المستحيلات ان كانوا فعلا فى اول ايام الفطير فعليا لان الخمير بيعزل من كل بيت يهودى فنحن حسب الاسلوب اللغوى فى يوم قبل ايام الفطير لان مازال يوجد خبز مختمر فى العلية المجتمع فيها يسوع مع تلاميذه *
* نفس هذا الكلام يقوله الاب متى المسكين فى كتابه السابق*


*
*
*
*
*يتبقى لنا معرفة المفهوم الادق لجملة " فى اول ايام الفطير " هل يقصد بها يوم 14 نيسان ام يقصد بها شئ اخر*

*فى الحقيقة اننا لو قرأنا الجملة " فى اول ايام الفطير " على ضوء خلفيتها الارامية فمعناها الاصح هو " فيما قبل عيد الفطير " وليس عيد الفطير نفسه *
*نقرا الاتى*

*For this reason some have attempted to understand τῇ πρώτῃ, “on the first,” as a misunderstanding of the underlying Aramaic, which would have been קַמָּא, qammā˒, or קַמֵּי, qammê, “before,” rather than קַמָּאָה, qammā˒āh*[FONT=&quot]*, “first”*[FONT=&quot][3]​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 [/FONT]​ 

*وفى كتاب الاب متى المسكين الافخارستيا نقرا نفس الكلام*



​










*وفى كتاب الاسرار السبعة للارشيدياكون حبيب جرجس نقرا نفس الكلام  *
*



*​ *وفى النهاية ما فعله يسوع ما تلاميذه فى العشاء الاخير قبل ان يمضى الى الصليب على غير عادة اليهود الارثوذكس هو ايضا كان معمولا فى مجتمع قمران من حيث الاحتفا بالوليمة الفصحية فى اليوم السابق لميعاد الفصح لليهود الارثوذكس *
*It has also been argued that Jesus ate an anticipatory Passover one day in advance of the legal observance. Reinforcement of this view has recently come to light at Qumran, where discoveries have shown that the Qumran sect always observed Passover on Tuesday night. Thus it is suggested that Jesus ate a Passover on Tuesday (as the Synoptics imply), while orthodox Judaism observed Passover on Friday.[4] *​ 
*ونختم بما قاله كتاب " حينما يسال النقاد " لجيسلر نورمان عندما عرض الاشكالية وقدم حلين لها ومنهما ما قدمناه فى هذا الطرح وهو الشى وصفه بانه اكثر احتمالية ومعقولية حسب المعلومات المتاحة فى الاناجيل*
*Other scholars contend that Jesus ate the Passover lamb on the day before the Jews did because: (1) He had to eat it a day early (Thursday) in order that He might offer Himself the next day (Good Friday) as the Passover Lamb (cf. John 1:29) to the Jews, in fulfillment of OT type on the very day they were eating the Passover lamb (1 Cor. 5:7). (2) The plain reading of John 19:14 is that it was “the Preparation Day of the Passover” [not the Sabbath], or in other words, the day before the Passover was eaten by the Jews. (3) Likewise, John 18:28 affirms that the Jews did not want to be defiled on the day Jesus was crucified “that they might eat the Passover.”[5] *​ 
*
* *[1]Friberg, Timothy ; Friberg, Barbara ; Miller, Neva F.: Analytical Lexicon of the Greek New Testament. Grand Rapids, Mich. : Baker Books, 2000 (Baker's Greek New Testament Library 4), S. 36*​ 
*[2]Balz, Horst Robert ; Schneider, Gerhard: Exegetical Dictionary of the New Testament. Grand Rapids, Mich. : Eerdmans, 1990-c1993, S. 1:160*
​ [FONT=&quot][3][/FONT]*Hagner, Donald A.: Word Biblical Commentary : Matthew 14-28. Dallas : Word, Incorporated, 2002 (Word Biblical Commentary 33B), S. 764*​ 

*[4]Pfeiffer, Charles F. ; Harrison, Everett Falconer: The Wycliffe Bible Commentary : New Testament. Chicago : Moody Press, 1962, S. Mt 26:17*​ 
*[5]Geisler, Norman L. ; Howe, Thomas A.: When Critics Ask : A Popular Handbook on Bible Difficulties. Wheaton, Ill. : Victor Books, 1992, S. 375*​ 

* 
*[/FONT]


----------



## apostle.paul (29 أبريل 2013)

*هناك انجيل ابوكريفى كتب فى القرن الثانى اسمه انجيل بطرس بيقول وبكل وضوح ان المسيح تمت محاكمته وصلبه قبل اول ايام الفطير 
*
*And he delivered him to the people on the day before the unleavened bread, their feast. And they took the Lord and pushed him as they ran*​ * The Gospel According to Peter. In: Roberts, Alexander ;  Donaldson, James ;  Coxe, A. Cleveland ;  Donaldson, James ;   Coxe, A. Cleveland:  (Trans.): The Ante-Nicene Fathers Vol. X  : Translations of the Writings of the Fathers Down to A.D. 325. Oak Harbor : Logos Research Systems, 1997, S. 7

**فواضح انه تقليد قديم جدا ان يسوع تمت محاكمته وصلبه قبل اول ايام الفطير

اعتراض اخر ان ايام الفطير 7 تبدا من يوم 15 نيسان فيكون اليوم السابق له هو يوم 14 نيسان وليس 13 نيسان 

والرد ببساطة ان فى القرن الاول الميلادى كان بيعتبر ال 8 ايام الفصح + ايام الفطير يطلق عليهم جميعا ايام الفطير 

نقرا من يوسفيوس هذا الكلام ان عيد الفطير يبدأ يوم 14 نيسان

**and on the feast of unleavened bread, which was come, it being the fourteenth day of the month Xanthicus [Nisan], when it is believed the Jews were first freed from the Egyptians, Eleazar and his party opened the gates of this*
 
 
​ ويطلق على الثمانية ايام كلهم ايام الفطير
 *Whence it is that, in memory of the want we were then in, we keep a feast for eight days, which is called the feast of unleavened bread*​ 
 
 
 
 *خلاصة الكلام ان تلاميذ يسوع قد ذهبوا اليه ليسالوه عن المكان لكى يعدوا الفصح يوم 13 نيسان
فى اول ساعات من يوم 14 نيسان اكل مع تلاميذه العشاء الاخير وسلم لهم خبزا وخمرا بكونه جسده ودمه
فى منتصف نفس اليوم " 14 نيسان " علق يسوع على الصليب فى نفس يوم الفصح وللتاكيد على تقليد الكنيسة نقرا فى كتاب محاضرات فى تاريخ المجامع للانبا يؤانس المتنيح ان من القضايا التى اثيرت فى مجمع نيقية تحديد عيد القيامة وكان التقليد السائد انذاك ان المسيح صلب يوم 14 نيسان فى عيد فصح اليهود وذلك حسب اعلان القديس بولكياربوس تلميذ القديس يوحنا الحبيب 
**



*
​*
يرجى مراجعة كتاب الاب متى المسكين لمراجعة الكثير من اقوال الاباء الاولين ان صلب المسيح كان يوم الفصح نفسه *
 
 *وهذا ايضا متفق مع شهادة اليهود فى التلمود عن صلب يسوع يوم عيد الفصح *
 *On the eve of the Passover Yeshu was hanged*
​
 
​


----------



## apostle.paul (29 أبريل 2013)

*وكل سنة وانتم طيبين بمناسبة اسبوع الام ربنا يسوع المسيح واعياد القيامة واتمنى يكون الموضوع دا اتحل من جذوره وانتهينا منه ولو فى سؤال تانى انا تحت الخدمة 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 أبريل 2013)

7 اذا نقوا منكم الخميرة العتيقة لكي تكونوا عجينا جديدا كما انتم فطير. *لان فصحنا ايضا المسيح* قد ذبح لاجلنا.http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 
1 Co 5:7


----------



## ElectericCurrent (29 أبريل 2013)

أؤيد جداً مضمون هذه الدراسة التى تعتبر من بديهيات  ومسلمات الكنائس الارثوذوكسية التى أتشرف بالتلمذه فى احضانها. 
إستمتعت غاية الاستمتاع  . فالاستمتاع *(كما يجب ان يكون)* بهذه الدراسات المستفيضة الحيوية الانتعاشية  التى عودتنا عليها يا دكتور يوحنا . 
هذه   احدى مصادر  فرحتى فى هذا العيد     


ه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 أبريل 2013)

*موضوع روعة يسلم إيديك​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 أبريل 2013)

*جاء فى رؤية القديسة آنا ايمرتش بخصوص تلك النقطة ان بعض شهود محاكمة قيافا قالوا إنه أكل خروف الفصح فى اليوم السّابق للفصح، وهذا يناقض الشريعة، وأنه صنع فى السّنة السابقة تعديلات مختلفة في أسلوب الاحتفال بهذه المراسم فنودي على نيقوديموس ويوسف الرامى، وطُلب منهما أن يبررا كيف أنهما سمحا له أن يأكل الفصح فى اليوم الخطأ في غرفة تخصهما، فبرهنا لهم من وثائق قديمة أنه منذ زمن بعيد قد سُمح للجليليين أن يأكلوا الفصح فى يوم مبكر عن بقية اليهود وأنه كان هناك بعض الأشخاص الحاضرين العشاء من الذين ينتمون للهيكل. وقدم نيقوديموس الفقرات التى تبرهن على صحة ما فعله الجليلى من واقع السجلات التى أوضحت السّبب الذى من أجله قد مُنح هذا الامتياز.
السّبب كان أن الذبائح لم يكن من الممكن أن تنتهي بيوم السبت لو تجمع هذا العدد الهائل سوياً لذلك الغرض ليؤدوا جميعاً المراسم فى نفس اليوم؛ مع أن الجليليين لم يستفيدوا دوما بهذا الحق، ومع ذلك فأن وجوده قد برهن من قبل نيقوديموس*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (30 أبريل 2013)

موضوع ممتاز
الرب يباركك


----------



## ElectericCurrent (30 أبريل 2013)

لو ان الفصح   المأكول هنا  هو الفصح اليهودى المعتاد الروتينى  ..
1- من أين الخبز المختمر والنبيذ المختمر الذى توجد له أكثر من طريقة للاعداد [بخميرة أو بدون خميرة] وأين الحديث فى الاناجيل الازائية عن الخروف ولحمه وأكارعه وشحمه. (لايوجد).
2- لماذا ارسل الرب تلميذين هما بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا *لاعداده* فى علية صاحب هذا البيت : فأين سيأكل أصحاب البيت؟! .. أم لن يأكلوا ؟! أم سيأكلوا مع الرب وتلاميذه ال 12 وال70 غير النسوة مع وجود أكثر من 500 أخ متقدم  فى الخدمة ..غير العامة؟؟؟
وإذا كان  الفصح يوم الخميس أى أن الخميس كان 14 نيسان بدلا من الجمعة ما* الحاجة أن يقوم بطرس ويوحنا  بإ عداد ماهو مُّعد سابقاً..*
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
الاقرب إلى القبول: أن المسيح  إبتكر هذا  العشاء -  الغير تقليدى - ليختص به الكنيسة المسيحية مقدماً ذاته هو  فى موعد الفصح التقليدى ليكون هو فصحنا { فصحنا  المسيح ذبح لاجلنا }{ 1كو 5ايه6الى8}
فالكنيسة المسيحية [  إعتباراً من تلك اللحظة  ] إتضح لها  الرمز والمرموز إليه وأسباب إستعمال الرمز وماهية المرموز إليه.وليس الامر   مجرد  إحياء سُّـنة تقليدية بحذافيرها .. إعتباطياً .بالمحاكاة العمياء.                               
-------------------------------
الخميرة : قدمها الله : لشعبه فى القديم كمثال توضيحى لتعليمهم عن الخطية التى تنمو وتستفحل فى الخفاء وتستشرى بطول الاحتفاظ بها فهى رمز للخطايا والذنوب.
 وهى رمز  للمسلمات العتيقة التى يتسلمونها  كأمة ناداها الله للمغادرة العاجلة أرض مصر..  -يتسلمونها من  الامم المحيطة بهم على وثنيتهم .
- أقول فقدوا الخميرة فى أرض مصر وأكلوا فطيراً لخروجهم مسرعين .... وللحصول على الخميرة توجب عليهم حيازتها من الامم المحيطة بطريق غربتهم فى رحلة التيه أو أرض إستقرارهم من الامم التى هم  وارثون  أرضها... فكانت لديهم وسيلة إيضاح إلهية لاغراض تعليمية لادراك المخزى الروحى والقيّيمى  .
[ 1كو ص5الايات6الى 8]*[   أَلَسْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ خَمِيرَةً صَغِيرَةً تُخَمِّرُ الْعَجِينَ كُلَّهُ؟
7. إِذاً نَقُّوا مِنْكُمُ الْخَمِيرَةَ الْعَتِيقَةَ لِكَيْ تَكُونُوا عَجِيناً جَدِيداً كَمَا أَنْتُمْ فَطِيرٌ. لأَنَّ فِصْحَنَا أَيْضاً الْمَسِيحَ قَدْ ذُبِحَ لأَجْلِنَا.
8. إِذاً لِنُعَيِّدْ لَيْسَ بِخَمِيرَةٍ عَتِيقَةٍ وَلاَ بِخَمِيرَةِ الشَّرِّ وَالْخُبْثِ بَلْ بِفَطِيرِ الإِخْلاَصِ وَالْحَقِّ. ]* انتهى الاقتباس
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
المسيح  فصحنا - فطيرنا  *اخذ فى نفسه خطايانا  نحن * على الصليب  واجتاز* نار غضب الله* فى الصليب ليقتل  عواقب إنحراف غرائز جسدنا فى نار تنور الصليب ويعطينا من جسده هو  عصارة القداسة والحياة الابدية 

موضوع ذى علاقة:
1-* من هنا *

ه


----------



## aymonded (3 نوفمبر 2013)

أشكرك يا جميل على هذه الدراسة السريعة المتخصصة والدقيقة لأن الرب لم يصنع الفصح اليهودي بل بكونه هو ذاته الفصح فقد صنع لنا فصحاً جديداً، النعمة تكون معك وفرح الروح القدس يملأ قلبك سلام آمين​


----------



## aymonded (3 نوفمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *جاء فى رؤية القديسة آنا ايمرتش بخصوص تلك النقطة ان بعض شهود محاكمة قيافا قالوا إنه أكل خروف الفصح فى اليوم السّابق للفصح، وهذا يناقض الشريعة، وأنه صنع فى السّنة السابقة تعديلات مختلفة في أسلوب الاحتفال بهذه المراسم فنودي على نيقوديموس ويوسف الرامى، وطُلب منهما أن يبررا كيف أنهما سمحا له أن يأكل الفصح فى اليوم الخطأ في غرفة تخصهما، فبرهنا لهم من وثائق قديمة أنه منذ زمن بعيد قد سُمح للجليليين أن يأكلوا الفصح فى يوم مبكر عن بقية اليهود وأنه كان هناك بعض الأشخاص الحاضرين العشاء من الذين ينتمون للهيكل. وقدم نيقوديموس الفقرات التى تبرهن على صحة ما فعله الجليلى من واقع السجلات التى أوضحت السّبب الذى من أجله قد مُنح هذا الامتياز.
> السّبب كان أن الذبائح لم يكن من الممكن أن تنتهي بيوم السبت لو تجمع هذا العدد الهائل سوياً لذلك الغرض ليؤدوا جميعاً المراسم فى نفس اليوم؛ مع أن الجليليين لم يستفيدوا دوما بهذا الحق، ومع ذلك فأن وجوده قد برهن من قبل نيقوديموس*



هذه الرؤية لا تتفق لا مع التسليم الرسولي ولا مع الأناجيل ولا مع محاكمة يسوع التي سردها الرسل في الأناجيل ولا أيضاً مع الآباء معلمي الكنيسة على مر العصور كلها، وهي رؤية لا يعتد بها إطلاقاً ولا تأخذ تعليم أو حتى نصدقها، لأن ما لم نستلمه من الوحي ولا الرسل ولا الآباء على مر العصور لا يمكن ان نعترف به ونصدقه إطلاقاً، لأن الرب يسوع لم يصنع الفصح اليهودي لأنه هو بذاته فصحنا، وهذا الكلام ليس بتعليم ولا تسليم ولا نستطيع ان نتخذه حق، بل هو مجرد كلام منقول بلا مرجعية رسولية ولا آبائية، ولا نقدر أن نتخذ اي شيء بدون الرسل لأنه مكتوب: [ ونحن شهود له بهذه الأمور والروح القدس أيضاً الذي أعطاه الله للذين يطيعونه ] (أعمال 5: 32)، فالرب أقام الكنيسة على شهود عاينوه:


[ كما سلمها إلينا الذين كانوا منذ البدء معاينين وخداماً للكلمة ] (لوقا 1: 2)
[ والذي عاين شهد وشهادته حق وهو يعلم أنه يقول الحق لتؤمنوا أنتم ] (يوحنا 19: 35)
[ لأننا لم نتبع خرافات مصنعة إذ عرفناكم بقوة ربنا يسوع المسيح ومجيئه بل قد كنا معاينين عظمته ] (2بطرس 1: 16)
فما لم يعلنه الرسل والقديسين والأنبياء الذين سلَّموا التعليم، لا نصدقه على وجه الإطلاق مهما ما كان من أحلام أو رؤى أعظم القديسين، لأن هذا ينطوي تحت كل ما هو ليس من الله ويعتبر على غير الحقيقة إطلاقاً، نسمعه لكن لا نصدقه أو نعتد به، لأن الذين عاينوا، ويوحنا الرسول نفسه الذي تابع المحاكمات بدقة لم يكتبها أو يعرفها، فكيف يعلن الله ما لم يعلنه للرسل أخصائه الذي سلمهم كل شيء ويعلنها لأحد آخر !!!! .... النعمة تكون معك آمين
​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (22 يونيو 2015)

للرفع للتذكره


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 يونيو 2015)

*هل أكل المسيح الفصح اليهودي مع تلاميذه؟ والرد على الخلاف الظاهري بين البشائر الإزائية وبشارة القديس يوحنا*
*كتاب “الإفخارستيا” للقمص متى المسكين (بتصرف بسيط)*

http://www.difa3iat.com/16124.html







هل أكل المسيح الفصح اليهودي مع تلاميذه؟ والرد على الخلاف الظاهري بين البشائر الإزائية وبشارة القديس يوحنا للقمص متى المسكين
​
*1- وليمة عشاء الرب مساء الخميس*
*هل كانت هي وليمة الفصح؟*​التقليد الأرثوذكسي الذي تسير عليه الكنيسة القبطية منذ أيام الرسل، وكما تسلَّمته من السيد المسيح، هو أن تقديس سر الإفخارستيا يكون بالخبز المختمر. وهذا على أساس أن السيد المسيح أسس سر الإفخارستيا *في اليوم السابق للفصح، أي قبل أن يحل ميعاد أكل الفطير.*
ولكي يفهم القارىء موضوع الفصح اليهودي والفطير وعلاقتهما بسر الإفخارستيا ينبغي أن يعرف الآتي:
حينما أراد الله أن يخلِّص شعب إسرائيل من العبودية في مصر، أمرهم – بفم موسى النبي – أن تَذبح كل عائلة خروفاً حَوْليًّا (أي ابن سنة)، ليكون دمه علامة الخلاص (فداء) لكل بكر في كل بيت. على أن يُمسح بدمه باب البيت: القائمتين والعتبة العليا حتى إذا نظر الملاك المُهْلكُ علامةَ الدم يعبر عن البيت، لأن الأمر كان قد صدر من الرب أن يضرب الملاك المهلك كل بكر في أرض مصر، كعقاب لمصر بسبب تشديد العبودية على شعبه إسرائيل.
أمَّا الخروف فيُذبح في الغروب، عشية اليوم الرابع عشر (اكتمال البدر) من الشهر الأول نيسان (ميعاد خروج شعب إسرائيل من مصر)، ثم يؤكل لحمه مشوياً بالنار فقط، ولا يُكسر منه عَظْمُه، ولا يبيتُ منه شيءٌ للصباح، ويؤكل على أعشاب مرَّة (تذكيراً بالمرارة التي عاناها شعب إسرائيل في العبودية).
وفي هذا اليوم – أي الرابع عشر من نيسان – يُرفع الخمير من كل بيت (يُعزل من البيوت). حتى إذا جاء المساء – ميعاد ذبح الخروف – لا يكون خمير في إسرائيل كلها (تعبيراً عن بدء حياة جديدة مع خلاص جديد، والتخلُّص من حياة قديمة).
ويُخْبزُ الفطير في ذلك اليوم ليؤكل على خروف الفصح. أمَّا معنى الفطير فهو كما يقول الكتاب: » لا تأكل عليه خميراً. *سبعة أيام تأكل عليه فطيراً، خبز المشقة، لأنك بعجلة خرجت من 
أرض مصر،* لكي تذكر يوم خروجك من أرض مصر كل أيام حياتك. «(تث 3:16)
وتُحسب أيام الفطير أنها عيد قائم بذاته يبدأ من 15 نيسان حتى 21 منه مساءً. *وعيد الفطير مقدَّس،*يبدأ اليوم الأول منه بمحفل مقدَّس، وينتهي بمحفل مقدَّس، *لا يُعمل فيهما عمل ما.*
أمَّا خروف الفصح فيؤكل بعجلة، والأشخاص وقوفٌ، يؤكل رأسه مع أكارعه وجوفه، والباقي إلى الصباح يُحرق بالنار، يأكلونه وقوفاً وأحقاؤهم مشدودة وأحذيتهم في أرجلهم وعصيُّهم في أيديهم، يأكلونه بعجلة، فهو فصح للرب.
V V V
الآن يظهر بوضوح أنه لو كان عشاء الرب الذي أسس فيه سر الإفخارستيا كان هو نفسه يوم الفصح الذي يُذبح فيه الخروف مساءً، لأصبح من المحتم أن يكون الخبز المستعمل في تقديس الأسرار فطيراً، لأنه يستحيل أكل الفصح على خبز مختمر.
الكنائس الأرثوذكسية (لا خلقيدونية وخلقيدونية) عموماً تقول إنها بموجب التقليد المسلَّم لها من الرسل، تقدِّس على خبز مختمر منذ القرن الأول مع إيمانها إيماناً راسخاً أن الرب أسس سر الإفخارستيا في اليوم السابق للفصح، *وكانت وليمته تسمَّى «وليمة قدَّاس الفصح»*([1])، لأن الكنيسة تؤمن عن يقين تقليدي وكتابي أن الرب صُلب يوم الفصح في ميعاد ذبح الخروف فصار بذلك هو الفصح المسيحي الجديد: » هذا هو حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم. «(يو 29:1)
أمَّا الكنيسة الغربية – أي الرومانية الكاثوليكية – فقد ظلت تحافظ على هذا التقليد حتى القرن الحادي عشر([2])، ولكنها بعد ذلك رأت أن تغيِّر تقليدها مستخدمة الفطير بدل الخبز المختمر، مستندةً في ذلك على قراءة الأناجيل الثلاثة مرقس ومتى ولوقا التي تشير قراءاتها بحسب الظاهر إلى أن عشاء الخمسين كان وقت الفصح 14/15 نيسان. وبذلك بدأ انشقاق في التقليد السرائري بين الشرق الأرثوذكسي والغرب الكاثوليكي، وبدأ موضوع القراءات الإنجيلية يدخل في صراع في مواجهة التقليد.
وقبل أن نخوض في الموضوع ونكشف أصالة التقليد الأرثوذكسي، ينبغي أولاً وقبل كل شيء أن 
ننبِّه ذهن القارىء أن سر الإفخارستيا بدأت الكنيسة تمارسه بالخبز المختمر منذ حلول الروح القدس يوم الخميس. أمَّا الأناجيل والرسائل فحينما بُدِىء في كتابتها، كان ذلك بعد ممارسة الإفخارستيا بحوالي عشر سنوات!! أي أن الأناجيل إنما بدأت تسجِّل عن الإفخارستيا من واقع ما هو جارٍ أمام أصحاب هذه الأناجيل والرسائل. فلو كان هناك أي مفارقة بين إفخارستية الرب في عشاء الخميس، كأن تكون مثلاً على فطير، وبين التقديس على الخبز المختمر الجاري على أيدي الرسل مرقس وبولس ومتى ولوقا ويوحنا، لكانت قد أصبحت موضوع شرح وتعليق بلا نزاع!
*2 – القراءات الإنجيلية وكيف تثبت جميعها أن الرب*
*صُلب في ميعاد الفصح. وأن الإفخارستيا كانت قبل*
*الفصح بيومٍ كامل …؟*​قبل أن نعرض للقراءات يهمنا أن يفرِّق القارىء بين قراءة لا تثبتها الحوادث الملابسة لها، وبين قراءة تثبتها الحوادث المرادفة لها وتشير إليها تكراراً، فالقراءة الأُولى تثير الانتباه من جهة احتمال عدم وضوح في الترجمة، أمَّا القراءة التي تشير إليها الحوادث من كل جهة فهي قراءة ذات ترجمة محصَّنة.
هذا ما سنواجهه من جهة القراءات في الأناجيل الأربعة، فإنجيل يوحنا أورد زمن إقامة سر عشاء الرب أنه قبل الفصح مساءً (أي 13/14 نيسان)، بوضوح شديد، وحدَّده تحديداً واضحاً. ثم عاد في عدة مواضع أخرى وأشار بوضوح شديد أيضاً إلى أن ميعاد صلب المسيح كان في وقت الفصح تماماً (أي 14/15 نيسان)، بحيث لم يَدَعْ القديس يوحنا أية فرصة للشك في ميعاد العشاء الذي أقامه الرب قبل الفصح بيوم كامل، ولا في ميعاد الصلب الذي تمَّ في وقت ذبح خروف الفصح.
أمَّا في الأناجيل الثلاثة الأخرى: مرقس ومتى ولوقا، فلا نجد الأمر كذلك، بل نجد أن رواية العشاء كلها ترد كخبر، مجرد خبر يتعلَّق كله بمنطوق كلمة واحدة هي كلمة » أول «=  prîtV» بروتي «(وفي اليوم » الأول «من الفطير). ثم لا نجد بعد ذلك في أيٍّ من هذه الأناجيل الثلاثة أية محاولة إيجابية من الكاتب يُظهر أو يُعلِّق فيها على زمن العشاء أو على زمن الصليب بالنسبة للفصح اليهودي.
ولأنه معروف أن كلاًّ من متى الرسول ولوقا الإنجيلي أخذ روايته من جهة عشاء الرب من إنجيل مرقس، ومعروف أيضاً أن مرقس الرسول كان يرجع في رواية بعض الحوادث التي لم يشترك فيها إلى مصدر يترجم له من العبرانية والأرامية إلى اليونانية، لذلك اتجهت أنظار علماء الكتاب المقدَّس إلى إنجيل مرقس وبالأخص إلى كلمة » اليوم *الأول *من الفطير «التي تحدد زمن عشاء الرب كأنه واقع في الفصح. وفعلاً وجدوا أن لا الأصل العبري يفيد هذا المعنى ولا حتى الترجمة اليونانية. وهذا سنأتي إلى شرحه في حينه.
*3 – البراهين الكتابية التي تؤيد أن عشاء الرب كان قبل*
*الفصح بيوم، وأن صلب المسيح هو الذي تمَّ في ميعاد ذبح*
*خروف الفصح.*​*أولاً: قراءة إنجيل يوحنا:*
أ – » أمَّا يسوع *قبل عيد الفصح *وهو عالم أن ساعته قد جاءت لينتقل من هذا العالم إلى الآب، إذ كان قد أحب خاصته الذين في العالم، أحبهم إلى المنتهى، فحين كان العشاء … «(يو 13: 1و2)
هنا يورد يوحنا الرسول الخبر مدعَّماً بالزمن عن قصد، لأنه يشاء أن يعرِّفنا بميعاد العشاء بالنسبة للفصح.
ب – » *ثم قبل الفصح *بستة أيام أتى يسوع إلى بيت عنيا … فصنعوا له هناك عشاءً … *وفي الغد*(أي قبل الفصح بخمسة أيام) سمع الجمع الكثير الذي جاء إلى العيد أن يسوع آتٍ إلى أورشليم، فأخذوا سعوف النخل وخرجوا للقائه (أحد الخوص). «(يو 12: 1و2و12و13)
إذاً، من هذه الرواية يُفهم ضمناً أن يسوع كان في بيت عنيا يوم السبت، وكان قد تبقَّى على الفصح ستة أيام، وبذلك أيضاً يكون عشاء الرب يوم الخميس قبل الفصح بيومٍ كامل بالضرورة!!
ج – » ثم جاءوا بيسوع من عند قيافا *إلى دار الولاية وكان صبح. *ولم يدخلوا هم إلى دار الولاية *لكي لا يتنجَّسوا فيأكلون الفصح.* «(يو 28:18)
إذاً، من هذه الرواية يُفهم أن المسيح حُوكم وصُلب في اليوم الذي سيُذبح فيه الفصح مساءً أي يوم الجمعة.
وبذلك يكون عشاء الرب قبل الفصح بيوم كامل – أي يوم الخميس.
د – » ثم إذ    كان استعداد، فلكي لا تبقى الأجساد على الصليب (بعد غروب الشمس، أي عند بدء يوم آخر) *في السبت، لأن يوم ذلك السبت كان عظيماً، *سأل اليهود بيلاطس أن 
تُكسر سيقانهم ويُرفعوا. «(يو 31:19)
من هذه الآية يتبيَّن لنا من قول يوحنا الرسول أن » ذلك السبت كان عظيماً « أن يوم السبت (الذي يبدأ بعد غروب الشمس) كان هو عيد الفصح. فالسبت الوحيد الذي يُدعى عظيماً هو السبت الذي يقع فيه عيد الفصح.
إذاً، فالسيد المسيح صُلب قبل غروب الشمس، أي قبل بدء يوم السبت، أي يوم الجمعة.
وبذلك يكون عشاء الرب يوم الخميس قبل الفصح بيومٍ كامل.
هـ – » فلما سمع بيلاطس هذا القول أخرج يسوع وجلس على كرسي الولاية … *وكان استعداد الفصح ونحو الساعة السادسة.* «(يو 19: 13و14)
ومن هذا القول يتبيَّن بوضوح أن يوم الجمعة الذي هو يوم الاستعداد أصلاً بالنسبة للسبت، صار أيضاً استعداداً للفصح الذي يُذبح فيه خروف الفصح.
معنى هذا أن السيد المسيح صُلب يوم الجمعة، وهو يوم ذبح الفصح. وعليه يكون عشاء الرب قبل الفصح بيومٍ كامل.
*ثانياً: قراءة أناجيل البشيرين الثلاثة: مرقس ومتى ولوقا:*
*أ – إنجيل القديس مرقس:*
+ » وفي اليوم *الأول *من الفطير حين كانوا يذبحون الفصح قال له تلاميذه: أين تريد أن نمضي ونعدَّ لتأكل الفصح … فأعدَّا الفصح. ولمَّا كان المساء جاء مع الاثني عشر. وفيما هم متَّكئون يأكلون … «(مر 14: 12-18)
*ب – إنجيل القديس متى:*
+ » وفي أول أيام الفطير تقدَّم التلاميذ إلى يسوع … «(مت 17:26)
*ج *–* إنجيل القديس لوقا:*
+ » وجاء يوم الفطير الذي كان ينبغي أن يُذبح فيه الفصح، فأرسل بطرس ويوحنا قائلاً: اذهبا وأعدَّا لنا الفصح لنأكل … «(لو 22: 7و8)
قد يفهم القارىء من هذه القراءات أن المسيح أكل الفصح مع تلاميذه، وكان هذا هو عشاء الرب الذي أسس فيه سر الإفخارستيا، هذا بحسب المنطوق اللفظي أو الحرفي لرواية الأناجيل الثلاثة.
ولكن لو دققنا في الأناجيل الثلاثة، فإننا لا نجد أية إشارة أخرى في مضمون الحوادث تسند هذا المفهوم المتأتي من كلمة *«في اليوم الأول من الفطير»* حسب إنجيل مرقس، أو في *«أول أيام الفطير»*حسب إنجيل متى، أو *«ولمَّا جاء يوم الفطير»* حسب إنجيل لوقا (الذي أخذ بالمفهوم الظاهري من الترجمة اليونانية، والتي لا تفيد هنا أكثر من » لمَّا اقترب يوم الفطير «.
*أصل الكلمة* *في المفهوم العبري واليوناني أيضاً:*
لو دققنا في مفهوم هذه الآية بحسب ترجمتها الحالية، نجد فيها التباساً واضحاً يخلُّ بالمعنى العام: » وفي اليوم الأول من الفطير حين كانوا يذبحون الفصح. «(مر 12:14)
الواقع أن » في *اليوم الأول *من الفطير «لا يمكن أن *«يُذبح فيه الفصح»،* لأن هذا اليوم يكون حسب الطقس اليهودي هو عيد الفصح نفسه، وهو ثاني يوم بعد ذبح خروف الفصح، لأن الخروف يُذبح قبل الغروب والفصح يؤكل بعد الغروب، وغروب الشمس هو الحد الفاصل بين يوم ويوم آخر حسب الطقس اليهودي. لأن أول أيام الفطير هو 15/16 نيسان، وذبح خروف الفصح يكون في 14/ 15 نيسان.
+ » وفي الشهر الأول، *في اليوم الرابع عشر من الشهر فصحٌ للرب *(ذبح الخروف). وفي اليوم*“الخامس عشر” (*أكل الفصح وأول أيام الفطير السبعة) *من هذا الشهر عيدٌ، سبعة أيام* *يؤكل فطير.* في اليوم الأول محفلٌ مقدَّس، *عملاً ما من الشغل لا تعملوا.* «(عد 28: 16- 18)
إذاً يتحتم على قارىء الآية أن يُعيد النظر في الترجمة الأصلية من العبرية وفي الترجمة من اليونانية أيضاً.
وهذا ما قام به مؤخراً العالِم الألماني » كولسن Chwolson «وهو أول مَنْ انتبه إلى عدم دقة الترجمة، وأفاض في شرحه في كتابه المعروف بالألمانية بـ » وليمة الفصح «“_Passamahl_” صفحة 180 وما بعدها. وقد أثبت أن الترجمة اليونانية لم توضِّح القصد العبري تماماً. فالتعبير » اليوم الأول من الفطير «هو في الأصل العبري byum kmy dpsh وقراءتها بالعبرية تكون » بيوم قمي دبصح «ومعناها الحرفي: » وقبل يوم الفصح «أو *«يوم قبل الفصح».*
وقد جاء العالِم اليهودي المتنصِّر “يواكيم إرميا” (سنة 1964)، ووافق على هذا التصحيح في كتابه عن الإفخارستيا (صفحة 18)، ولكنه صحَّح لكولسون كلمة dpsh (فصح) بـ dptyry أي الفطير. فأصبحت الترجمة الجديدة التي ينبغي أن تكون عليه الآية في الطبعة الجديدة للكتاب المقدَّس هي: » وقبل يوم الفطير حين كانوا يذبحون الفصح «
والمعنى هنا هو: *«وقبل يوم (خبز) الفطير الذي هو يوم ذبح الفصح»،* فإذا كان خبز الفطير يوم الجمعة يكون ذبح خروف الفصح يوم الجمعة أيضاً، ويكون بالتالي اليوم الذي قبل الفطير هو يوم الخميس.
والحقيقة أن الكلمة اليونانية » prîtV بروتي «(مر 12:14)، تُفيد هذا المعنى أيضاً أي » قبل «[3]) وهذا مما جعل القديس لوقا يكتبها في إنجيله: » ولمَّا جاء «أي » اقترب! «[4]) 
وبذلك تكون قراءة الأناجيل الثلاثة متفقة مع قراءة إنجيل يوحنا، إذ يكون المعنى *«وقبل يوم الفطير»*الذي يُذبح فيه الفصح، هو اليوم الذي قبل الفصح وقبل خبيز الفطير، حيث الجملة الموصِّلة هنا: *«الذي يُذبح فيه الفصح»* لا تعود إلى أول يوم من عيد الفطير بل إلى اليوم الذي يُنزع فيه الخمير ويُخبز الفطير.
وبذلك يكون الكلام واضحاً جداً: أن الرسول يشير إلى اليوم الذي قبل الفصح فعلاً: أي قبل يوم الجمعة 14/15 نيسان، وهو يوم الخميس 13/14 نيسان، بحسب إنجيل يوحنا.
*4 – الرد على القول بـ «فأعدَّا الفصح» (مر 16:14)*
*والقول بـ «شهوةً اشتهيت أن آكل هذا الفصح معكم*
*قبل أن أتألم.»* *(لو 15:22)*​حينما يقول الكتاب: » أين تريد أن نمضي *ونعدَّ *لتأكل الفصح … *فأعدَّا *الفصح « هنا الإعداد للفصح بمعنى الاستعداد ليوم الفصح، لأن أموراً كثيرة ينبغي أن تُرتَّب قبل ذلك اليوم. لأن الإعداد للفصح عملية معقَّدة عند اليهود، ويستحيل أن تتم في نصف نهار. أو كيف يسافر بطرس ويوحنا من بيت عنيا إلى أورشليم ويبحثا عن بيت مرقس، ثم في نفس الصباح يقومان بشراء الخروف الذي يتحتَّم أن يُذبح في الهيكل، ثم يقومان بعملية تنظيفه وشيِّه في فرن خاص بشروط خاصة، لأن الطقس يحتِّم أن يُشوَى الخروف صحيحاً بأكمله حتى جوفه وأكارعه، وذلك بأن تخترق عصا رمان من الفم حتى المخرج ويصير شَيُّهُ دون أن يلامس تراب الفرن، مع مطالب العيد الأخرى من أعشاب مرَّة وأطباق مأكولات يحتِّمها الطقس؟
إن كلمة (» وأعدَّا «الفصح) هي في الواقع طقسية، وتُفيد الانتهاء من الترتيبات الخاصة بيوم*«الاستعداد للفصح»،* حيث تتم في كل ساعة من ساعاته عملية معينة. لذلك فإن كلمة *«أعدَّا»*الفصح لا تعني أنهما ذبحا الخروف وهيَّآه للأكل في ساعة من الزمان، فهذا غير معقول، وإنما يعني أنهما أكملا الترتيبات اللازمة للفصح، لأن مساء الخميس هو في الواقع بداية » يوم الاستعداد الكبير «للفصح الذي هو يوم الجمعة، وقد جعل منه السيد المسيح استعداداً آخر جديداً إذ أعدَّ فيه نفسه لذبيحة الصليب.
فكان مساء الخميس يوم استعلان للفصح الأبدي، وكان عشاء الخميس هو هو يوم ما قبل الصليب، حيث الصليب هو هو الفصح الحقيقي المزمع تقديمه على الصليب يوم الجمعة.
وعلى أساس ما أضمر المسيح أن يكمله في عشاء الخميس من استعلان الذبيحة وتقديم نفسه لتلاميذه وللكنيسة حملاً مذبوحاً لأجل حياة العالم ولمغفرة خطايا كثيرين، وعلى أساس ما كان يعلَمه المسيح من حوادث الجمعة العنيفة الدامية، وجسده أمام عينيه ممزَّق ودمه مسكوب على الأرض بأيدي الكهنة ورؤساء الكهنة قال: » شهوة اشتهيت أن آكل *هذا الفصح *معكم قبل أن أتألم «(لو 15:22). ومعلوم يقيناً أن المسيح لا يشتهي أكلاً ولا يشتهي عيداً، ولكنه كان يشتهي، منذ البدء وقبل أن يتجسَّد، أن يؤسس فصحاً جديداً. *«هذا الفصح»* يكون الأكل والشرب منه 
أكلاً وشرباً حقيقياً (¢lhqîj أليثوس): » جسدي مأكلٌ حقٌّ ودمي مشربٌ حقٌّ «(يو 55:6)، حيث كلمة » حقيقي «هنا ¢lhqîj تُفيد أكلاً وشرباً إلهياً من خلال أكل وشرب مادي.
وهذا هو مضمون » السر «في عشاء الرب الذي أصبح به » هذا العشاء «» فصحاً حقيقياً « جديراً بأن يُشتهى بالحقيقة!! حيث صار الخبز والخمر لحمَ ودمَ حملِ الله، فصحِ الدهور والأبدية، الذي يرفع خطية العالم.
ومرة أخرى نقول: إنه يقيناً لم يكن المسيح يشتهي أن يأكل لحم خراف ولا كان يود أن يستمتع بذكريات مصر وسيناء مع تلاميذه، بل اشتهى أن يكشف لهم سر الفصح الكبير، فصح العالم كله، » مُشتهى الأمم « الفصح السماوي الجديد حيث كان حمل الله يُجرَى الاستعدادُ لذبحه في السماء كما على الأرض. فالمسيح اشتهى شهوةً أن يطعمهم لحمه السماوي بيديه قبل أن يذبحه اليهود بأيديهم. وهل توجد شهوة عنده أو حب له أعظم من هذا أن يذبح نفسه من أجل أحبائه، ألم يقل هو نفسه هذا (يو 13:15)؟ والآن لقد اشتهى أن يكسر بينهم الخبز السري النازل من السماء، الذي طالما حدَّثهم عنه، حتى عند أكل الخبز تنفتح عيونهم ويعرفوه، قبل أن يتألم!!
اشتهى شهوةً أن يَسْفُك دمه ويسقيهم منه قوة الحياة التي للعهد الجديد، ليبقى حيًّا فيهم بقوة قيامته فيكون لهم حياة أبدية في أنفسهم، حتى يقوموا ويلحقوا به في السماء ليكمل معهم الفصح الأبدي في ملكوت الآب، ويجلسوا معه على مائدته! هذه كانت شهوة المسيح التي اشتهاها لنا!!! … » شهوةً اشتهيت أن آكل هذا الفصح معكم قبل أن أتألم، لأني أقول لكم إني لا آكل منه بعد حتى يُكمَل في ملكوت الله «(لو 22: 15و16)، حتى يكمل الخروج الأخير من العالم لشعبه ويدخلوا الملكوت معه!
ويرى العالِم L. von Sybel في مقال له بعنوان: Das Letzte Mahl Jesu [في مجموعة الدراسات اللاهوتية والنقدية – ليبزج، رقم 95 (1923- 1929)، ص 119] إن ما سجَّله القديس لوقا في إنجيله الوارد في أصحاح 22: 15و16، والمذكور أعلاه، هو في الحقيقة تقليد كنسي كان قائماً في الكنيسة وقت تسجيل القديس لوقا لإنجيله. ويقوم هذا التقليد([5]) على أساس أن الرب قال هذا على أكل الخبز (الفصحي)، وليس على أكل خروف الفصح.
وجاء العالِم Bultmann وأثبت هذا الرأي أيضاً في كتابه:
_The History of the Synoptic Tradition,_ Oxford, 1963, p. 266.
وجاء أيضاً العالِم الفرنسي A. Loisy وتحيَّز بثقة إلى هذا الرأي.
وهكذا وجدنا أن التقليد القائم في الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية اليوم، تنحاز له الأبحاث اللاهوتية العميقة، وأنه كفيلٌ بأن يُستظهر على كل نقد، لأنه في الحقيقة منبع قائم بذاته سابق على تسجيل الأناجيل وعلى كل الرسائل، وخصوصاً من جهة سر الإفخارستيا … فالرسل أقاموا سر الإفخارستيا بعد حلول الروح القدس مباشرةً، بحسب ما تسلَّموه من الرب، وقبل أن تُسجَّل كلمة واحدة في كافة الأناجيل أو الرسائل!
ومن جهة القراءات أيضاً، فإنه توجد بعض إشارات عابرة في كتب الأبوكريفا التي يرجع تاريخها إلى القرون الأولى، تحدِّد بوضوح ميعاد الصلب بالنسبة لعيد الفطير، وقد جاءت عفواً. ففي كتاب الأبوكريفا المدعو » إنجيل بطرس «5:2 يقول: [إن محاكمة الرب وصلبه تمَّت قبل أول يوم من عيد الفطير]([6]). وهذا القول – وإن كنَّا لا نعتمد عليه – إلاَّ أنه يشير إلى التقليد السائد في ذلك الزمان عن ميعاد الصليب بالنسبة للفصح اليهودي، فهذا القول يوضِّح أن الكنيسة كانت على دراية أكيدة من أن المسيح صُلب في ميعاد الفصح تماماً، وأن عشاء الرب كان قبل الفصح، وبالتالي فإن التقديس يكون على الخبز وليس على الفطير.
وكانت هذه الوليمة السابقة على يوم الفصح تسمَّى: » قدَّاس الفصح. «[7])


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 يونيو 2015)

*5 – البراهين الأخرى*​عدا  القراءات التي جاءت في إنجيل يوحنا بوضوح، نقدِّم الآن البراهين الأخرى  المترتبة على القراءات والتي تشير كلها إلى أن عشاء الرب لم يكن فصحاً  يهودياً، وأن المسيح صُلب في ميعاد ذبح الخروف:
*أولاً:*  ينبغي أن نهتم بالفارق بين مفهوم الفطير ومفهوم الخبز في الإفخارستيا، فلا  ينبغي أن يُؤخذ بخفة، لأن المعنى الذي يحمله كبيرٌ، فالفطير له علاقة  معنوية ينبغي أن تبقى في حدود الفصح اليهودي فقط. لأن الفطير في الفصح –  بحسب الكتاب – يمثِّل *«خبز الشقاء»،* وبالعبرية: Lehem Oni »لِحِمْ  عُنِي «ومعناه » خبز عناء « وترجمته اليونانية ¥rtoj kakèsewj (تث 3:16)،  لأنه رُفع من المعجنة قبل أن يختمر أو قبل أن توضع فيه خميرة بسبب السرعة  والعجلة للخلاص من العبودية والشقاء: » لا تأكل عليه خميراً. سبعة أيام  تأكل عليه *فطيراً، خبز المشقة، لأنك بعجلة خرجت من أرض مصر،*لكي تذكر يوم خروجك من أرض مصر كل أيام حياتك. «(تث 3:16)
ولكن  الآن ونحن في الإفخارستيا، التي هي الفصح الحقيقي، الجديد، نحن لا نأكل »  لِحِمُ عُنِي «أي » خبز الشقاء «بل خبز البركة، الخبز الحي النازل من  السماء، وليس ذاك الآتي من مصر.
فجسد  المسيح لا يمكن أكله على هيئة فطير، أي خبز عناء، لأنه ليس أرضياً بل هو  سماويٌّ ومؤدٍّ إلى السماء، فهو خبز الراحة الحقيقية واسمه » خبز البركة  والشكر «و » ترياق الخلود « أي دواء عدم الموت، بل وعدم الشقاء، بل وعدم  الحزن أو الكآبة أو التنهد أو حتى المرض. فالذي يأكله لا يجوع ولا يموت،  فهو إذاً خبز الفرح والسرور والشفاء، وليس خبز المذلة والضيق والشقاء.
لذلك فإن موقف الطقس الأرثوذكسي من وليمة *الفصح اليهودي* موقف سليم، إذ لم يجعلها منطلقاً ولا أساساً للإفخارستيا، لأنه كيف يُعلَن الجسد المقدَّس في خبز عناء وشقاء؟
*ثانياً:* مرقس الرسول يقول في إنجيله: » أخذ يسوع خبزاً ¥rton وبارك وكسر «(مر 22:14)، 
ولم يقل » أخذ فطيراً ¥zumon. «[8]) 
والتقليد  المسلَّم للكنيسة القبطية على يدي مرقس الرسول نفسه وهو إنجيلي، حدَّد أن  يكون خبز الإفخارستيا خبزاً لا فطيراً، فتواتر الطقس الأرثوذكسي منذ منتصف  القرن الأول، وهو يقوم عملياً على أساس تقديم خبز لا فطير في الإفخارستيا،  جعل قراءة إنجيل مرقس الرسول وبقية الأناجيل فيما يختص بكلمة الخبز الواردة  بوضوح ¥rtoj وليس فطيراً ¥zumoj تشير إلى أن الإفخارستيا أقامها المسيح  فعلاً بخبز مختمر وليس فطير.
فالتقليد  يشدِّد ويحدِّد من قصد الكلمة الواردة في الأناجيل. لأن الاعتراضات التي  يقدِّمها بعض العلماء على كلمة ¥rtoj الواردة في الأناجيل أنها قد تفيد  أيضاً خبز الفطير – قياساً على ما جاء في الأسفار قديماً من احتمال ذكر  كلمة » خبز «بدل » فطير «للاختصار، نقول إن هذه الاعتراضات قائمة على أساس  مجرد قراءة الكلمة. ولكن بعد وقوف التقليد الأرثوذكسي من هذه الكلمة  باستخدامه الخبز المختمر عملياً منذ القرن الأول المسيحي، أصبحت احتمالات  القراءة الأخرى مستبعدة.
*ثالثاً: *الإفخارستيا،  كما ظهرت في أول صورة لها في الكنيسة الأُولى في سفر الأعمال، ظهرت  باستخدام الخبز لا الفطير، دون أي إشارة إلى طقس الفصح. فلم نقرأ مرة واحدة  عن إقامة إفخارستيا بطقس الفصح أو بالفطير في كل الأخبار الواردة في  الإفخارستيا المعبَّر عنها بكسر الخبز.
وهذه هي صورة أول إفخارستيا بعد يوم الخمسين مباشرةً:
+ » وكانوا يواظبون على تعليم الرسل والشركة وكسر الخبز والصلوات. «(أع 42:2)
وهذه  الآية كلها تصوير لخدمة قدَّاس كامل. فالتعليم أولاً، ثم الاجتماع معاً  حول المائدة (الشركة هنا كلمة طقسية: koinwn…a كينونيا)، وكسر الخبز (تعبير  سفر أعمال الرسل عن سر الإفخارستيا)، والصلوات (أي تلك التي تُتلى بعد  التناول).
فلو  كانت الإفخارستيا قد أسسها الرب من خلال طقس الفصح أو انطباقاً عليه،  لكانت إقامتها تستلزم دائماً خبز الفطير، كما وكان يتحتم أن يأخذ صورة  سنوية، أو لكان زمن إقامتها السنوي يُعتبر أساساً.
ولكن الواقع أن تكرار إقامة الإفخارستيا في الكنيسة الأُولى منذ أول يوم كان على الخبز، وبدون 
أي قيد زمني، وفي أي وقت من النهار (وهذا مهم  للغاية)، هذا كله يشير إلى أن تأسيسها كان حرًّا من أي طقس سابق، وأنها  كانت من خلال وليمة شركة ومحبة حرَّة غير مرتبطة بطقس الفصح اليهودي.
*رابعاً:*  في رواية العشاء السري في الأناجيل الثلاثة مرقس ومتى ولوقا، ثم الرواية  الواردة عن الإفخارستيا في رسالة القديس بولس الرسول الأُولى إلى كورنثوس،  لا نجد أية إشارة إلى طقس فصحي على الإطلاق، فلا ذكر لخروف الفصح ولا  لأعشاب مرَّة ولا لأكل بعجلة ولا لحديث الفصح التقليدي Heggadah.
بل  على العكس، فإن الإنجيليين الأربعة يوضِّحون أنه اتكأ والإثنا عشر  وابتدأوا يأكلون، فالاتكاء هنا يشير إلى أنها كانت ليست وليمة فصح حيث يأكل  فيها الجميع، وهم وقوف، متمنطقين، وعلى عجلةٍ، وإنما كانت وليمة عشاء  حدَّد المسيح طقسها وروحها كبداية وأصل.
أمَّا  اعتراضات بعض العلماء (وهم من أعاظم العلماء في الإفخارستيا) بخصوص  الإفخارستيا التي كانت تقيمها الكنيسة الأُولى، أنها كانت تكراراً للولائم  العادية التي كان يقيمها المسيح مع تلاميذه وأنها لم تكن تكراراً للعشاء  الأخير([9])،  فهو قول مرفوض، لأن الكنيسة تؤمن بإفخارستيا واحدة، أُقيمت مرَّة، وهي هي  التي تُقام كل مرة، لأن الذي يقيمها هو المسيح وبحضور تلاميذه وملائكته  وقديسيه مع شعب كل كنيسة. فحضور الرب في كل إفخارستيا، وكون كل إفخارستيا  هي نفس جسد المسيح ودمه، يُنهي على كل ثنائية في شكل الإفخارستيا وجوهرها.
ثم إنه في قول المسيح – في تقليد بولس الرسول الذي سجَّله عن الرب نفسه: » فإنكم كلما أكلتم*هذا* الخبز وشربتم *هذه*  الكأس تُخبرون بموت الرب إلى أن يجيء «(1كو 26:11)، تفيد كلمة (» هذا  «الخبز) وكلمة (» هذه «الكأس)، أنه خبز واحد وأنها كأس واحدة لطقس واحد قد  تعيَّن إلى الأبد، فكل إفخارستيا قامت وستقوم هي *«هذا»* الخبز نفسه و *«هذه»* الكأس عينها *لهذا* الطقس ذاته الذي أقامه المسيح مساء الخميس!
*خامساً:*  إن كل أوصاف » عشاء الرب «كما جاءت في الأناجيل وفي رسالة كورنثوس  الأُولى، تتنافى مع أوصاف طقس الفصح اليهودي كما جاء في العهد القديم وفي  كل كتب اليهود الطقسية سواء كانت » المِشْناه «أو غيرها.
( أ ) ففي وليمة الفصح لا يُكسر (الفطير) إلاَّ بعد العشاء الرسمي؛ في حين أن الخبز في عشاء الرب ذُكر أن الرب قسَّمه قبل العشاء([10]).
(ب)  في وليمة الفصح وحينما يأتي ميعاد (الفطير)، وهو يكون في نهاية العشاء، لا  تُقال عليه البركة قبل الكسر، بل بحسب الطقس اليهودي يُكسر أولاً ثم تُقرأ  عليه البركة؛ في حين أن الذي ذُكر في إنجيل القديس مرقس هو أنه بارك أولاً  ثم كسر، وكذلك بقية الأناجيل([11]).
(ج)  في وليمة الفصح لا يوجد كأس تتوزع على جميع الحاضرين، بل كل واحد يكون له  كأسه وتكون له صحفته؛ بعكس ما جاء في الأناجيل أن المسيح بارك كأساً واحدة  وأعطاها للتلاميذ ليشربوا منها كلهم([12]).
( د ) وكذلك يُفهم أيضاً أنه كان يوجد صحفة واحدة يغمس فيها الجميع (مر 20:14).
(هـ)  في وليمة الفصح يتحتَّم توزيع أربع كؤوس أثناء الوليمة، لم يُذكر منها في  الأناجيل إلاَّ كأس واحدة؛ أمَّا في إنجيل لوقا فقد كُشف عن وجود كأس آخرى  في بداية العشاء قبل كسر الخبز، وهذا غريب عن طقس الفصح جملةً – وقد رفض  المسيح أن يشرب منها باعتبار أنها مجرَّد كأس للشرب من نتاج الكرمة وحسب،  أي لا يدخل في مضمون تأسيسه للسر المقدَّس القائم على كأس واحدة تحوي دم  العهد الجديد. وهذا معروف – حسب الطقس القبطي – أنه ذاق منها ثم أعطاها  للتلاميذ بعد البركة.
*سادساً:*  ومما يزيد وضوح حقيقة أن عشاء الرب لم يكن ليلة الفصح، ما جاء في إنجيل  القديس مرقس بخصوص تصميم رؤساء الكهنة أن لا يُقبض على المسيح في يوم  العيد: » وكان رؤساء الكهنة والكتبة يطلبون كيف يمسكونه بمكر ويقتلونه، *ولكنهم قالوا ليس في العيد لئلا يكون شغب في الشعب.*«(مر 14: 1و2)
وهذا  يوضِّح أن المسألة تختص بقرار صدر من السنهدرين أن لا يُقبض عليه في  العيد، ليس فقط لاعتبارات الخوف من ثورة يقوم بها الشعب ضد السلطة الدينية  ولكن أيضاً بسبب اعتبارات طقسية هامة. إذ لا يجوز عمل ذلك في العيد بحسب  الشريعة.
لذلك كيف يُحتمل بعد ذلك أن يُقال أن المسيح قُبض عليه مساء العيد وحوكم يوم العيد نفسه وتمَّ الصلب أيضاً يوم العيد؟ ([13])
إذاً،  يكون الطقس الأرثوذكسي في الجانب الأقوى، من حيث ظروف الحوادث الإنجيلية  ومن جهة الشريعة اليهودية أيضاً. فالمسيح أسَّس الإفخارستيا قبل الفصح،  وقُبض عليه قبل عيد الفصح، وحوكم قبل عيد الفصح، وتمَّ صلبه مع ذبح الخروف!
إن  هذا يتمشَّى ليس مع الشريعة فحسب، بل ومع كافة النبوات أن المسيح هو الفصح  الجديد » الواحد الذي يموت عن الشعب حتى لا تهلك الأمة كلها «(راجع يو  50:11) بحسب نبوَّة رئيس الكهنة العفوية.
*سابعاً:*  جاء في إنجيل القديس يوحنا: » لكم عادة أن أُطلق لكم واحداً في الفصح،  أفتريدون أن أُطلق لكم ملك اليهود؟ فصرخوا أيضاً جميعهم قائلين: ليس هذا بل  باراباس. وكان باراباس لصًّا. «(يو 18: 39و40)
وأصل  هذه العادة هو اهتمام الطقس اليهودي بفك قيد مسجون واحد في العيد تعبيراً  عن أن الفصح هو بمثابة فك قيود شعب إسرائيل من مصر!! فكان السنهدرين  يتكفَّل بذبح خروف خاص *كفصح *رمزي عام إكراماً لهذا المسجون.
إذاً، فواضح أن إطلاق سراح باراباس اللص، *ليأكل الفصح مع اليهود،* هو برهان أن المسيح حوكم وصُلب *يوم ذبح الفصح،* وبذلك يكون عشاء الرب قد سبق الفصح بيوم كامل.
*ثامناً:*  لقد أورد بولس الرسول في رسالته الأُولى لكورنثوس إشارة واضحة جداً، إنما  على المستوى الميستيكي أي الروحي التأملي: أن المسيح صُلب في ميعاد ذبح  الخروف وصار هو فصحنا الجديد: » لأن فصحنا أيضاً المسيح قد ذُبح لأجلنا.  «(1كو 7:5)
وبما  أن الخروف لا يُدعى فصحاً إلاَّ إذا ذُبح في ميعاد الفصح، لذلك فإن ذبيحة  المسيح لا يمكن تسميتها فصحاً إلاَّ إذا كانت قد قُدِّمت في ميعاد الفصح  تماماً، أي من الساعة السادسة من النهار 
(أي الثانية عشرة ظهراً) حتى الساعة التاسعة من النهار (الثالثة بعد الظهر)([14]).
وهذا  ما تمَّ بالفعل. بل وإن الإفخارستيا، أي سر عشاء الرب، قُدِّم على أساس أن  المسيح سيكون هو خروف الفصح، بعكس ما يحاوله بعض العلماء أن يركِّزوا على  عشاء الرب أنه هو الفصح. هذا لا يجوز من وجهة المنطق الروحي الدقيق، *فالإفخارستيا لا يمكن أن تكون فصحاً إلاَّ إذا كان المسيح فصحاً!!، *فلأن  المسيح علم يقيناً أن ساعته قد جاءت وعلم يقيناً أنه سيُسلَّم ويُصلب في  الفصح، قدَّم جسده مُسْبَقاً مكسوراً بالنية والإرادة الأزلية ومشورة الآب،  باعتباره أنه هو لحم الفصح السماوي، وقدَّم دمه بروح أزلي متجاوزاً الزمن،  باعتباره أنه هو دم الفصح المنجِّي من الهلاك والموت الأبدي.
إذاً،  لولا يقين المسيح بأنه سيُقدَّم في الفصح ذبيحة إلهية لأجل خلاص العالم ما  كان جعل عشاء الخميس ذبيحة سرية على مستوى الفصح، أي » جسد ودم «!
*تاسعاً:*  كذلك أورد بولس الرسول إشارة في غاية العمق الروحي من جهة المضمون الطقسي  لا يدركها إلاَّ الدارسون للطقس القديم. فهو يقول في رسالته الأُولى إلى  كورنثوس: » ولكن الآن قد قام المسيح من الأموات وصار *باكورة الراقدين* «(1كو 20:15). هنا كلمة *«باكورة»* “Bikkurim” كلمة طقسية تتبع في فهمها وشرحها الطقس الذي انحدرت منه إلينا. فما هو طقس » الباكورة « وما هو ميعادها؟
معروف  في طقس الباكورة أنها أوائل حصيد القمح (الحبة التي كانت قد وقعت في الأرض  وماتت)، تُقدَّم كحزمة فريك وذلك في غد السبت الذي يتبع الفصح – أي 16  نيسان – كما جاء في سفر اللاويين:
+ » في الشهر الأول (نيسان) *في الرابع عشر من الشهر، *بين العشاءين (الغروب والمساء) فصحٌ للرب. *وفي اليوم الخامس عشر *من هذا الشهر عيد الفطير للرب سبعة أيام … تأتون بحزمة أول حصيدكم إلى الكاهن، فيردِّد الحزمة أمام الرب للرضا عنكم في *غد السبت *يردِّدها  الكاهن، … ثم تحسبون لكم من غد السبت السابع من يوم إتيانكم بحزمة الترديد  سبعة أسابيع تكون كاملة إلى غد السبت تحسبون خمسين يوماً، ثم تقرِّبون  تقدمة جديدة للرب. «
(لا 23: 5-6 و9-16)
إذاً،  فالقديس بولس الرسول بعد أن ألمح إلى 14 نيسان أن المسيح هو فصحنا الذي  ذُبح لأجلنا، عاد وألمح في صورة مبدعة إلى 16 نيسان بقوله أن المسيح صار  أيضاً باكورة الراقدين، أي أن المسيح قام من الأموات في يوم تقدمة  الباكورة. وبما أن الباكورة تُقدَّم في غد السبت (أي يوم الأحد) بعد الفصح،  إذاً، فبولس الرسول بقوله أن المسيح كان باكورة الراقدين، فهو يعني تماماً  قيامة المسيح يوم الأحد، وبالتالي يشير ويؤكِّد الإشارة إلى أنه مات يوم  الجمعة 14 نيسان في ميعاد ذبح الفصح!!
ففي  الإشارة الأُولى التي يقول فيها إن المسيح فصحنا، يشير إلى المسيح  باعتباره حمل الفصح المذبوح في 14 نيسان، وفي الإشارة الثانية التي يقول  فيها إنه باكورة الراقدين يشير إلى المسيح باعتباره حبة الحنطة التي كانت  قد وقعت وماتت ثم قامت، وتم ترديدها أمام الله في غد السبت (الأحد) 16  نيسان!!
*عاشراً: *قول  بولس الرسول عن ميعاد الإفخارستيا: » في الليلة التي أُسلم فيها أخذ خبزاً  … «(1كو 23:11)، يشير إشارة ضمنية ولكن ذات اعتبار خاص، أنها لم تكن ليلة  الفصح، وإلاَّ كان ذكر أن ذلك تم في ليلة الفصح. فإغفال بولس الرسول للفصح  نهائياً يشير إلى أنها لم تكن ليلة الفصح.
*حادي عشر:*  تقول الشريعة بكل وضوح وتأكيد إن من بدء أكل الفصح في العشاء، أي بعد غروب  شمس اليوم الثالث عشر من نيسان بما يساوي دقيقتين (بتوقيتنا الزمني  الحالي) ومنذ بدء أكل الفطير في نفس وقت الفصح، يُحسب سبعة أيام لا يكون  فيها عمل من الأعمال: » عملاً ما من الشغل لا تعملوا « وعلى وجه الخصوص  اليوم الأول الذي يبدأ بعد غروب 13 نيسان مباشرةً، وكذلك يوم 21 اليوم  الأخير، فإنهما محسوبان محفلاً مقدَّساً للرب، وعليهما تشديد وعقوبة في  الناموس:
+ » لا يُعمل فيهما عمل ما إلاَّ ما تأكله كل نفس، فذلك وحده يُعمل منكم. «(خر 16:12)
فكيف يُجيز القائلون بأن الإفخارستيا – أي عشاء الرب – كانت هي وليمة الفصح وكانت هي أول أيام الفطير؟ ويكون قد حدث فيها الآتي:
1- » وخرج (يسوع) مع تلاميذه إلى عبر وادي قدرون، حيث كان بستان دخله هو وتلاميذه «(يو 1:18). فهل يمكن أن تكون هذه ليلة الفصح؟
2- » فأخذ يهوذا الجند وخدَّاماً من عند رؤساء الكهنة *والفريسيين،* جاءوا إلى هناك *بمشاعل، ومصابيح، وسلاح!* «(يو 3:18)، ويقول إنجيل لوقا إنه كان معهم *«رؤساء الكهنة 
والشيوخ»* (لو 52:22)، وحتى التلاميذ حملوا معهم سيفين!! » فقالوا يا رب  هوذا هنا سيفان!! «(لو 38:22). بل وضرب بطرس عبد رئيس الكهنة بالسيف: »  وضرب واحدٌ منهم عبد رئيس الكهنة فقطع أُذنه اليمنى «(لو 50:22). فهل يمكن  أن تكون هذه ليلة الفصح؟
3-  وهل يمكن أن ينعقد السنهدرين ليلة الفصح، وينشغل في المحاكمة حتى الصباح!  حتى صياح الديك الثالث!! وقانون السنهدرين واضح وصريح أنه لا يجلس أحد  للحكم يوم العيد([15])؟؟
4-  وهل يمكن أن يستمر صباح يوم عيد الفصح في المحاكمة؟ » ولمَّا كان النهار  اجتمعت مشيخة الشعب: رؤساء الكهنة والكتبة وأصعدوه إلى مجمعهم!! «(لو  66:22)
5-  وهل يمكن في عيد الفصح المحسوب محفلاً مقدَّساً أن يمزق رئيس الكهنة –  أثناء المحاكمة – ثيابه: » فمزَّق رئيس الكهنة ثيابه؟ «(مر 63:14)
6- وهل يمكن أن يشترك اليهود شعباً وشيوخاً وكتبةً وفريسيين مع الرومان في المحاكمة يوم عيد الفصح؟
7-  وكيف يمكن أن يأتي سمعان القيرواني من حقله البعيد عن المدينة (من الشغل)  يوم عيد الفصح ظهراً؟ وكل المسموح به للمشي لا يزيد عن 880 متراً فقط والتي  لا تكفيه أن يخرج من باب أورشليم؟
8- وهل يجوز الحكم بصلب إنسان يهودي يوم عيد الفصح بحسب شريعة اليهود؟
9-  وكيف يجوز ليوسف الرامي، وهو مشير بين اليهود، أن يشتري يوم الفصح كتاناً  من السوق ليكفِّن يسوع، وأي سوق هذا الذي يفتح أبوابه يوم فصح اليهود؟
10- وكيف يتم إنزال جسد ميت من على صليب (علامة اللعنة) ثم حمله ثم دفنه ثم دحرجة الحجر على القبر يوم عيد الفصح؟
*إذاً، هذا كله تمًّ يوم ذبح خروف الفصح وليس يوم عيد الفصح!*


*عشاء الخميس قبل الفصح*
*في أقوال آباء الكنيسة*​*1*–* القديس يوستينوس الشهيد* (100-165م)([16]):
[لقد أخذتموه (يوستين يوجِّه الكلام إلى تريفو اليهودي) وأسلمتموه في يوم الفصح].
™n ¹mšrv toà p£sca sunel£bete aظtزn.
ويعلِّق  على هذه العبارة العالِم أويسترلي Oesterley في كتابه » الخلفية اليهودية  لليتورجيا المسيحية «بقوله: [إن بهذه العبارة يتضح أن يوستين يعتقد أن  العشاء الأخير يتحتَّم أن يكون قد حدث في يوم الخميس فيما قبل الساعة  السادسة]، أن الوليمة التي في أثنائها أو بعدها قد تمَّت الإفخارستيا من  غير الممكن اعتبارها وليمة الفصح.
*2*–* أبوليناري *أسقف هيرابوليس (سنة 165م)([17]):
وقد  دار في أيامه نقاش حاد عن ميعاد أكل العشاء الأخير، أي تأسيس الإفخارستيا.  فأوضح ببراهين كثيرة أن المسيح لم يأكل الفصح في ميعاد الفصح، وأثبت صحة  تقليد إنجيل يوحنا، واعتبر الذين يقولون إن المسيح أكل الفصح في 14 نيسان  وصُلب في 15 نيسان » جهلة «و» محبي العراك. «[18])

*3*–* العلاَّمة هيبوليتس *أسقف روما (170-236م):
[في  الوقت حيث كان يتألم المسيح (أسبوع الآلام) لم يأكل فصح الناموس، لأنه هو  كان الفصح الذي أُعلن عنه منذ القديم والذي أُكمل في ذلك اليوم المحدد.]([19])
*4*–* القديس أناتوليوس *أسقف لاودكية (تنيَّح سنة 282م)([20]):
[اليوم الرابع عشر من الشهر القمري الأول، تقدَّس بتسليم الرب، وهذا متوافق في كل شيء مع الإيمان الجامع.]([21])
*5*–* القديس بطرس خاتم الشهداء *بابا الإسكندرية الـ 17 (300-311م):
[إلاَّ  أنه بعد خدمته الجهارية لم يأكل الخروف، لأنه هو نفسه تألم كحمل في عيد  الفصح، كما يعلِّمنا يوحنا البشير واللاهوتي في إنجيله، حيث يقول هكذا: »  حينئذ اقتادوا يسوع من عند قيافا إلى قاعة الحكم. وكان الوقت باكراً، ولم  يدخلوا قاعة الحكم خشية أن يتنجَّسوا، *فيمتنعوا عن أكل الفصح* «(يو  28:18 – الترجمة حسب النص). وبعد ذلك بقليل يقول إنجيل يوحنا: » فلما سمع  بيلاطس هذا الكلام أخرج يسوع وجلس على منصة القضاء في الموضع المدعو البلاط  وبالعبرانية جباثا. وكان *استعداد الفصح، *وكان نحو الساعة السادسة  «(يو 19: 13و14 – الترجمة حسب النص)، كما أوضحت الكتب الصحيحة، ونفس النسخة  التي كُتبت بيدي البشير نفسه، وقد حُفظت بنعمة إلهية في الكنيسة المقدَّسة  بأفسس، وهي الآن هناك يُجلُّها المؤمنون. ونفس البشير يقول: » ثم إذ كان  يوم الاستعداد، فلئلا تبقى الأجساد على الصليب في السبت لأن ذلك السبت كان  عظيماً، سأل اليهود بيلاطس أن تُكسر سيقانهم ويمضي بهم. «(يو 31:19 –  الترجمة حسب النص)
في  هذا اليوم، إذاً، الذي كان اليهود فيه على وشك أن يأكلوا الفصح في المساء،  صُلب ربنا ومخلِّصنا يسوع المسيح، ليكون ذبيحة للذين يُشاركون بالإيمان في  السر المختص به، حسبما كتب المغبوط بولس: » لأن المسيح فصحنا قد ذُبح  لأجلنا «(1كو 7:5). وليس كما انساق البعض عن جهل يؤكِّدون بتصميم أنه أُسلم  بعد أن أكل الفصح، الأمر الذي لم نتعلَّمه لا من البشيرين القديسين، كما  أنه لم يسلِّمنا هذا أي رسول من الرسل هذا.
لذلك،  ففي الوقت الذي كان فيه ربنا وإلهنا يسوع المسيح يتألم من أجلنا بالجسد،  لم يأكل من الفصح الطقسي. ولكن كما قلت كان هو الحَمَل الحقيقي، الذي  قُدِّم ذبيحة لأجلنا في عيد الفصح الرمزي، في يوم الاستعداد، أعني اليوم  الرابع عشر من الشهر الأول.
الفصح  الرمزي، إذاً، لم يعد قائماً. لأن الفصح الحقيقي قد صار حاضراً: » لأن  المسيح فصحنا قد ذُبح لأجلنا «كما ذكرنا من قبل. وكما علَّم بذلك بولس  الرسول الإناء المختار.]([22])
*6*–* القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي *بابا الإسكندرية الـ 20 (295-373):
[لا نذبح بعد (يوم الفصح) خروفاً مادياً وإنما ربنا يسوع المسيح الحمل الحقيقي الذي ذُبِح]
 (الرسالة الفصحية الأُولى)
واضح هنا أن ذبح المسيح (الصليب) كان في نفس الميعاد للفصح القديم. وهكذا ألغى الفصح الحقيقي الفصح القديم وكل ما يتعلَّق به.
*7*–* العلاَّمة كلِمندس الإسكندري *(150-215م):
أورد  هذا الموضوع بتطويل وتوضيح كامل مثبتاً أن المسيح صُلب في الرابع عشر من  نيسان في ميعاد ذبح خروف الفصح القديم، وأن الإفخارستيا كانت قبل الفصح([23]).
وبالاختصار  نجد أكثر العلماء تضلُّعاً في التقليد العبري وجميع الآباء الأقباط  والباباوات بصفة عامة يتكلَّمون عن المسيح الفصح الحقيقي الذي ذُبح لأجلنا،  وأنه حل محل الفصح الرمزي القديم إحلالاً دقيقاً شمل كل الصفات حتى  الظاهرية، وبالتالي التاريخية، على أساس أن المسيح ذُبح في ميعاد الفصح  اليهودي تماماً.
وبهذا يكون العشاء السري قد تأسس قبل الفصح، وتكون الوليمة بالتالي وليمة يوم ما قبل الفصح.
كما  تسوق إلينا أحدث أبحاث العلماء الفلكيين ما يثبت هذه الحقيقة التاريخية  المختصة بزمن وتاريخ صلب المسيح، ومنها يتبين أنه كان في يوم الفصح، كما أن  الإفخارستيا لم تكن وليمة فصح:
[نقلت  وكالة الأنباء المسيحية RNS في نيويورك خبراً مفاده أن عالمين بريطانيين  توصَّلا بعد أبحاث طويلة إلى تحديد يوم صلب المسيح، وهو يوم الجمعة 3  أبريل.
وهذان  العالمان متخصصان في الأبحاث الفلكية في جامعة أكسفورد، الأول اسمه  البروفيسور كولين ج. همفري Colin J. Humphreys، والثاني اسمه و. جرايم  وادينجتون W. Graeme Waddington وقد نشرا بحثهما في مجلة المؤسسة العلمية  الأمريكية Journal of the Amer. Scient. Affil. في عدد مارس 1985، وبنيا  هذا البحث على حسابات فلكية دقيقة وتفاسير متعددة للكتاب المقدس.
وقد  اقتبسا في بحثهما من كتابات القديس البابا كيرلس الإسكندري (بابا  الإسكندرية الـ 24 في عداد بابوات وبطاركة الكنيسة القبطية)، ومن وثائق  كتبها بيلاطس البنطي الوالي الروماني، والذي في عهده صُلب المسيح، ذُكر  فيها أن القمر تحوَّل لونه إلى الأحمر الدموي أثناء عملية الصلب. ويقول  العلماء أن مثل هذا التغيُّر في اللون يمكن أن يحدث في حالة واحدة فقط وهي  خسوف القمر نتيجة لكسوف الشمس.
وقال  هذان العالمان أنه بمراجعة الحسابات الفلكية فإن المرة الوحيدة التي رُئي  فيها خسوف للقمر في منطقة أورشليم وفي الفترة ما بين عامي 26-36م (وهي  المدة التي من المؤكَّد أن يكون المسيح قد صُلب خلالها) كانت في يوم الجمعة  3 أبريل عام 33م. ويذكر الإنجيل أن المسيح بدأ خدمته وهو في عمر 30 سنة  وأن خدمته حتى الصليب استمرت 3 سنوات ونصف.
ويقول  البروفيسوران همفري ووادينجتون أن لهذا التاريخ أهمية ليست بقليلة. وهما  يعتقدان في صحة هذا التاريخ نسبة إلى عمر المسيح (المتفق عليه) وقت الصلب،  وكذلك بالنسبة لتاريخ وطبيعة العشاء الأخير الذي أكله المسيح مع تلاميذه  قبل الصلب.
فقد  أعلنا بأن عملية الصَلْب تمَّت في يوم عيد الفصح عند اليهود أو اليوم  السابق لهذا اليوم الذي كان ينبغي فيه على اليهود بحسب طقوسهم أن يذبحوا  خروف الفصح. وهذا يتفق مع إيمان الكنيسة بأن المسيح كان هو الفصح الحقيقي  الذي سيكفِّر حقاً عن خطايا البشرية.
وفي  الوقت نفسه أعلن هذان العالمان أن العشاء الأخير للمسيح مع تلاميذه كان  وليمة من ولائم الفصح في الليلة التي تسبق عادةً الليلة التي يأكل فيها  اليهود خروف الفصح.]([24])
([1]) W.H. Frere, _The Anaphora or Great Eucharistic Prayer._ p. 7.
([2]) انظر كتاب: «أسرار الكنيسة السبعة» للمتنيح الأرشيدياكون حبيب جرجس، صفحة 113.
 ([3])Liddell and Scott, Greek-English Lexicon, Oxford, 1972, p. 702.
([4]) انظر المراجع الأجنبية التي أوردها المتنيح الأرشيدياكون حبيب جرجس في كتابه: «أسرار الكنيسة السبعة» – صفحة 122.
([5])  هذا التقليد كان منذ أيام القديس لوقا الإنجيلي. وهو أن الكنيسة في ليلة  عيد الفصح المسيحي من كل سنة (عيد القيامة) تظل تصلِّي صائمةً حتى بعد  منتصف الليل، في انتظار عودة المسيح، حسب الاعتقاد السائد أن المسيح سيحضر  في عيد القيامة في منتصف الليل ليكمل الفصح في ملكوت الله الذي سيُستعلن  حسب وعده بمجيئه. فإذا لم يحضر حتى أول صياح الديك (الساعة الثالثة  صباحاً)، يُقيمون الإفخارستيا باعتبار أنه سيشترك معهم كالعادة، في انتظار  سنة أخرى.
([6]) M. R. James, _The Apocryphal New Test.,_ Oxford, 1924, p. 91.
 ([7])W. H. Frere, _The Anaphora_, p. 7.
(6) تُقرأ بالأرامية Pattira باطيرة (فطيرة)، وتقرأ بالعبرية Massah ماصَّاح.
 ([9])Joachim Jeremias, The _Eucharistic Words of Jesus,_ pp. 66, 67, citing E. Schwartz, Willhausen, Lietzmann, Schlatter.
([10]) M. Goguel, _L’Eucharistie, des origines __Justin_; J. Lightfoot, _Exercitations_ of Matt. 26.26.
 ([11])M. Haller; F. Spitta; K. G. Goetz, cited by J. Jeremias, _op._ _cit.,_ p. 68.
 ([12])Bultmann, _Tradition,_ p. 264; Finegan, _ـberlieferung_. p. 66; Billerbeck, I. 989.
([13]) Wellhausen, _Evang. Marci_, p. 108; Schwartz; C. G. Montefiore; M. Dibelius, _From Tradition to Gospel_, p. 191; T. Preiss, _Life in Christ,_ p. 82.
([14]) بحسب توقيت يوسيفوس المؤرخ “من 3-5 بعد الظهر”، أمَّا بحسب توقيت فيلو الفيلسوف اليهودي “فمن الظهر حتى الغروب”.
([15]) _Sanh_, 4. I; b. _Sanh_. 35a.
([16]( Justin Martyr, _Dialogue with Trypho_, 111, ANF I, 254.
والقديس  يوستينوس الشهيد من المدافعين المسيحيين الأوائل، وُلد في نابْلُس بفلسطين  من أبوين وثنيين، وبعد بحث عن الحق دام طويلاً اعتنق المسيحية عام 130م،  وعلَّم الإيمان المسيحي في أفسس حيث التقى برجل يهودي «تريفو» عام 135م. ثم  رحل إلى روما وكتب هناك رده على محاجاة تريفو اليهودي، كما كتب دفاعاً عن  الإيمان أمام الإمبراطور ماركوس أوريليوس ثم استشهد عام 165م.
([17])  وهو أبوليناريوس كلوديوس المدافع عن الإيمان أمام ماركوس أوريليوس (حوالي  عام 172م)، وكتب مقالات عن الإيمان وعن الحق وعن القيامة، وتعيِّد له  الكنيسة في 8 يونيه. وطبعاً هو غير أبوليناريوس المبتدع (310- 390م) أسقف  لاوديكية الذي حُرم.
 ([18])Apollinarius of Hierapolis, _De Pascha_, PG V, 1297= PG XCII, 80, cited by Oesterley, _op.__cit.,_ p. 162.
 ([19])ANF, vol. V, p. 240, I.
([20])  هو أصلاً مواطن مصري من الإسكندرية، أسَّس فيها مدرسة فلسفية مشهورة وكان  عضواً في مجلس السناتو الروماني لعلو ثقافته. أُقيم أسقفاً مساعداً لأسقف  قيصرية فلسطين، ثم أسقفاً لمدينة لاودكية عام 268م.
([21]) ANF, vol. VI, p. 151.
([22])Ibid., p. 282.
([23]) Clement of Alexandria, _Fragment_, PG IX, 757 = PG XCII, 81.
([24]) عن مجلة: Orthodoxy Canada, vol. 12, No. 4, July-August 1985, p. 18


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 يونيو 2015)

*5 – البراهين الأخرى*​عدا  القراءات التي جاءت في إنجيل يوحنا بوضوح، نقدِّم الآن البراهين الأخرى  المترتبة على القراءات والتي تشير كلها إلى أن عشاء الرب لم يكن فصحاً  يهودياً، وأن المسيح صُلب في ميعاد ذبح الخروف:
*أولاً:*  ينبغي أن نهتم بالفارق بين مفهوم الفطير ومفهوم الخبز في الإفخارستيا، فلا  ينبغي أن يُؤخذ بخفة، لأن المعنى الذي يحمله كبيرٌ، فالفطير له علاقة  معنوية ينبغي أن تبقى في حدود الفصح اليهودي فقط. لأن الفطير في الفصح –  بحسب الكتاب – يمثِّل *«خبز الشقاء»،* وبالعبرية: Lehem Oni »لِحِمْ  عُنِي «ومعناه » خبز عناء « وترجمته اليونانية ¥rtoj kakèsewj (تث 3:16)،  لأنه رُفع من المعجنة قبل أن يختمر أو قبل أن توضع فيه خميرة بسبب السرعة  والعجلة للخلاص من العبودية والشقاء: » لا تأكل عليه خميراً. سبعة أيام  تأكل عليه *فطيراً، خبز المشقة، لأنك بعجلة خرجت من أرض مصر،*لكي تذكر يوم خروجك من أرض مصر كل أيام حياتك. «(تث 3:16)
ولكن  الآن ونحن في الإفخارستيا، التي هي الفصح الحقيقي، الجديد، نحن لا نأكل »  لِحِمُ عُنِي «أي » خبز الشقاء «بل خبز البركة، الخبز الحي النازل من  السماء، وليس ذاك الآتي من مصر.
فجسد  المسيح لا يمكن أكله على هيئة فطير، أي خبز عناء، لأنه ليس أرضياً بل هو  سماويٌّ ومؤدٍّ إلى السماء، فهو خبز الراحة الحقيقية واسمه » خبز البركة  والشكر «و » ترياق الخلود « أي دواء عدم الموت، بل وعدم الشقاء، بل وعدم  الحزن أو الكآبة أو التنهد أو حتى المرض. فالذي يأكله لا يجوع ولا يموت،  فهو إذاً خبز الفرح والسرور والشفاء، وليس خبز المذلة والضيق والشقاء.
لذلك فإن موقف الطقس الأرثوذكسي من وليمة *الفصح اليهودي* موقف سليم، إذ لم يجعلها منطلقاً ولا أساساً للإفخارستيا، لأنه كيف يُعلَن الجسد المقدَّس في خبز عناء وشقاء؟
*ثانياً:* مرقس الرسول يقول في إنجيله: » أخذ يسوع خبزاً ¥rton وبارك وكسر «(مر 22:14)، 
ولم يقل » أخذ فطيراً ¥zumon. «[8]) 
والتقليد  المسلَّم للكنيسة القبطية على يدي مرقس الرسول نفسه وهو إنجيلي، حدَّد أن  يكون خبز الإفخارستيا خبزاً لا فطيراً، فتواتر الطقس الأرثوذكسي منذ منتصف  القرن الأول، وهو يقوم عملياً على أساس تقديم خبز لا فطير في الإفخارستيا،  جعل قراءة إنجيل مرقس الرسول وبقية الأناجيل فيما يختص بكلمة الخبز الواردة  بوضوح ¥rtoj وليس فطيراً ¥zumoj تشير إلى أن الإفخارستيا أقامها المسيح  فعلاً بخبز مختمر وليس فطير.
فالتقليد  يشدِّد ويحدِّد من قصد الكلمة الواردة في الأناجيل. لأن الاعتراضات التي  يقدِّمها بعض العلماء على كلمة ¥rtoj الواردة في الأناجيل أنها قد تفيد  أيضاً خبز الفطير – قياساً على ما جاء في الأسفار قديماً من احتمال ذكر  كلمة » خبز «بدل » فطير «للاختصار، نقول إن هذه الاعتراضات قائمة على أساس  مجرد قراءة الكلمة. ولكن بعد وقوف التقليد الأرثوذكسي من هذه الكلمة  باستخدامه الخبز المختمر عملياً منذ القرن الأول المسيحي، أصبحت احتمالات  القراءة الأخرى مستبعدة.
*ثالثاً: *الإفخارستيا،  كما ظهرت في أول صورة لها في الكنيسة الأُولى في سفر الأعمال، ظهرت  باستخدام الخبز لا الفطير، دون أي إشارة إلى طقس الفصح. فلم نقرأ مرة واحدة  عن إقامة إفخارستيا بطقس الفصح أو بالفطير في كل الأخبار الواردة في  الإفخارستيا المعبَّر عنها بكسر الخبز.
وهذه هي صورة أول إفخارستيا بعد يوم الخمسين مباشرةً:
+ » وكانوا يواظبون على تعليم الرسل والشركة وكسر الخبز والصلوات. «(أع 42:2)
وهذه  الآية كلها تصوير لخدمة قدَّاس كامل. فالتعليم أولاً، ثم الاجتماع معاً  حول المائدة (الشركة هنا كلمة طقسية: koinwn…a كينونيا)، وكسر الخبز (تعبير  سفر أعمال الرسل عن سر الإفخارستيا)، والصلوات (أي تلك التي تُتلى بعد  التناول).
فلو  كانت الإفخارستيا قد أسسها الرب من خلال طقس الفصح أو انطباقاً عليه،  لكانت إقامتها تستلزم دائماً خبز الفطير، كما وكان يتحتم أن يأخذ صورة  سنوية، أو لكان زمن إقامتها السنوي يُعتبر أساساً.
ولكن الواقع أن تكرار إقامة الإفخارستيا في الكنيسة الأُولى منذ أول يوم كان على الخبز، وبدون 
أي قيد زمني، وفي أي وقت من النهار (وهذا مهم  للغاية)، هذا كله يشير إلى أن تأسيسها كان حرًّا من أي طقس سابق، وأنها  كانت من خلال وليمة شركة ومحبة حرَّة غير مرتبطة بطقس الفصح اليهودي.
*رابعاً:*  في رواية العشاء السري في الأناجيل الثلاثة مرقس ومتى ولوقا، ثم الرواية  الواردة عن الإفخارستيا في رسالة القديس بولس الرسول الأُولى إلى كورنثوس،  لا نجد أية إشارة إلى طقس فصحي على الإطلاق، فلا ذكر لخروف الفصح ولا  لأعشاب مرَّة ولا لأكل بعجلة ولا لحديث الفصح التقليدي Heggadah.
بل  على العكس، فإن الإنجيليين الأربعة يوضِّحون أنه اتكأ والإثنا عشر  وابتدأوا يأكلون، فالاتكاء هنا يشير إلى أنها كانت ليست وليمة فصح حيث يأكل  فيها الجميع، وهم وقوف، متمنطقين، وعلى عجلةٍ، وإنما كانت وليمة عشاء  حدَّد المسيح طقسها وروحها كبداية وأصل.
أمَّا  اعتراضات بعض العلماء (وهم من أعاظم العلماء في الإفخارستيا) بخصوص  الإفخارستيا التي كانت تقيمها الكنيسة الأُولى، أنها كانت تكراراً للولائم  العادية التي كان يقيمها المسيح مع تلاميذه وأنها لم تكن تكراراً للعشاء  الأخير([9])،  فهو قول مرفوض، لأن الكنيسة تؤمن بإفخارستيا واحدة، أُقيمت مرَّة، وهي هي  التي تُقام كل مرة، لأن الذي يقيمها هو المسيح وبحضور تلاميذه وملائكته  وقديسيه مع شعب كل كنيسة. فحضور الرب في كل إفخارستيا، وكون كل إفخارستيا  هي نفس جسد المسيح ودمه، يُنهي على كل ثنائية في شكل الإفخارستيا وجوهرها.
ثم إنه في قول المسيح – في تقليد بولس الرسول الذي سجَّله عن الرب نفسه: » فإنكم كلما أكلتم*هذا* الخبز وشربتم *هذه*  الكأس تُخبرون بموت الرب إلى أن يجيء «(1كو 26:11)، تفيد كلمة (» هذا  «الخبز) وكلمة (» هذه «الكأس)، أنه خبز واحد وأنها كأس واحدة لطقس واحد قد  تعيَّن إلى الأبد، فكل إفخارستيا قامت وستقوم هي *«هذا»* الخبز نفسه و *«هذه»* الكأس عينها *لهذا* الطقس ذاته الذي أقامه المسيح مساء الخميس!
*خامساً:*  إن كل أوصاف » عشاء الرب «كما جاءت في الأناجيل وفي رسالة كورنثوس  الأُولى، تتنافى مع أوصاف طقس الفصح اليهودي كما جاء في العهد القديم وفي  كل كتب اليهود الطقسية سواء كانت » المِشْناه «أو غيرها.
( أ ) ففي وليمة الفصح لا يُكسر (الفطير) إلاَّ بعد العشاء الرسمي؛ في حين أن الخبز في عشاء الرب ذُكر أن الرب قسَّمه قبل العشاء([10]).
(ب)  في وليمة الفصح وحينما يأتي ميعاد (الفطير)، وهو يكون في نهاية العشاء، لا  تُقال عليه البركة قبل الكسر، بل بحسب الطقس اليهودي يُكسر أولاً ثم تُقرأ  عليه البركة؛ في حين أن الذي ذُكر في إنجيل القديس مرقس هو أنه بارك أولاً  ثم كسر، وكذلك بقية الأناجيل([11]).
(ج)  في وليمة الفصح لا يوجد كأس تتوزع على جميع الحاضرين، بل كل واحد يكون له  كأسه وتكون له صحفته؛ بعكس ما جاء في الأناجيل أن المسيح بارك كأساً واحدة  وأعطاها للتلاميذ ليشربوا منها كلهم([12]).
( د ) وكذلك يُفهم أيضاً أنه كان يوجد صحفة واحدة يغمس فيها الجميع (مر 20:14).
(هـ)  في وليمة الفصح يتحتَّم توزيع أربع كؤوس أثناء الوليمة، لم يُذكر منها في  الأناجيل إلاَّ كأس واحدة؛ أمَّا في إنجيل لوقا فقد كُشف عن وجود كأس آخرى  في بداية العشاء قبل كسر الخبز، وهذا غريب عن طقس الفصح جملةً – وقد رفض  المسيح أن يشرب منها باعتبار أنها مجرَّد كأس للشرب من نتاج الكرمة وحسب،  أي لا يدخل في مضمون تأسيسه للسر المقدَّس القائم على كأس واحدة تحوي دم  العهد الجديد. وهذا معروف – حسب الطقس القبطي – أنه ذاق منها ثم أعطاها  للتلاميذ بعد البركة.
*سادساً:*  ومما يزيد وضوح حقيقة أن عشاء الرب لم يكن ليلة الفصح، ما جاء في إنجيل  القديس مرقس بخصوص تصميم رؤساء الكهنة أن لا يُقبض على المسيح في يوم  العيد: » وكان رؤساء الكهنة والكتبة يطلبون كيف يمسكونه بمكر ويقتلونه، *ولكنهم قالوا ليس في العيد لئلا يكون شغب في الشعب.*«(مر 14: 1و2)
وهذا  يوضِّح أن المسألة تختص بقرار صدر من السنهدرين أن لا يُقبض عليه في  العيد، ليس فقط لاعتبارات الخوف من ثورة يقوم بها الشعب ضد السلطة الدينية  ولكن أيضاً بسبب اعتبارات طقسية هامة. إذ لا يجوز عمل ذلك في العيد بحسب  الشريعة.
لذلك كيف يُحتمل بعد ذلك أن يُقال أن المسيح قُبض عليه مساء العيد وحوكم يوم العيد نفسه وتمَّ الصلب أيضاً يوم العيد؟ ([13])
إذاً،  يكون الطقس الأرثوذكسي في الجانب الأقوى، من حيث ظروف الحوادث الإنجيلية  ومن جهة الشريعة اليهودية أيضاً. فالمسيح أسَّس الإفخارستيا قبل الفصح،  وقُبض عليه قبل عيد الفصح، وحوكم قبل عيد الفصح، وتمَّ صلبه مع ذبح الخروف!
إن  هذا يتمشَّى ليس مع الشريعة فحسب، بل ومع كافة النبوات أن المسيح هو الفصح  الجديد » الواحد الذي يموت عن الشعب حتى لا تهلك الأمة كلها «(راجع يو  50:11) بحسب نبوَّة رئيس الكهنة العفوية.
*سابعاً:*  جاء في إنجيل القديس يوحنا: » لكم عادة أن أُطلق لكم واحداً في الفصح،  أفتريدون أن أُطلق لكم ملك اليهود؟ فصرخوا أيضاً جميعهم قائلين: ليس هذا بل  باراباس. وكان باراباس لصًّا. «(يو 18: 39و40)
وأصل  هذه العادة هو اهتمام الطقس اليهودي بفك قيد مسجون واحد في العيد تعبيراً  عن أن الفصح هو بمثابة فك قيود شعب إسرائيل من مصر!! فكان السنهدرين  يتكفَّل بذبح خروف خاص *كفصح *رمزي عام إكراماً لهذا المسجون.
إذاً، فواضح أن إطلاق سراح باراباس اللص، *ليأكل الفصح مع اليهود،* هو برهان أن المسيح حوكم وصُلب *يوم ذبح الفصح،* وبذلك يكون عشاء الرب قد سبق الفصح بيوم كامل.
*ثامناً:*  لقد أورد بولس الرسول في رسالته الأُولى لكورنثوس إشارة واضحة جداً، إنما  على المستوى الميستيكي أي الروحي التأملي: أن المسيح صُلب في ميعاد ذبح  الخروف وصار هو فصحنا الجديد: » لأن فصحنا أيضاً المسيح قد ذُبح لأجلنا.  «(1كو 7:5)
وبما  أن الخروف لا يُدعى فصحاً إلاَّ إذا ذُبح في ميعاد الفصح، لذلك فإن ذبيحة  المسيح لا يمكن تسميتها فصحاً إلاَّ إذا كانت قد قُدِّمت في ميعاد الفصح  تماماً، أي من الساعة السادسة من النهار 
(أي الثانية عشرة ظهراً) حتى الساعة التاسعة من النهار (الثالثة بعد الظهر)([14]).
وهذا  ما تمَّ بالفعل. بل وإن الإفخارستيا، أي سر عشاء الرب، قُدِّم على أساس أن  المسيح سيكون هو خروف الفصح، بعكس ما يحاوله بعض العلماء أن يركِّزوا على  عشاء الرب أنه هو الفصح. هذا لا يجوز من وجهة المنطق الروحي الدقيق، *فالإفخارستيا لا يمكن أن تكون فصحاً إلاَّ إذا كان المسيح فصحاً!!، *فلأن  المسيح علم يقيناً أن ساعته قد جاءت وعلم يقيناً أنه سيُسلَّم ويُصلب في  الفصح، قدَّم جسده مُسْبَقاً مكسوراً بالنية والإرادة الأزلية ومشورة الآب،  باعتباره أنه هو لحم الفصح السماوي، وقدَّم دمه بروح أزلي متجاوزاً الزمن،  باعتباره أنه هو دم الفصح المنجِّي من الهلاك والموت الأبدي.
إذاً،  لولا يقين المسيح بأنه سيُقدَّم في الفصح ذبيحة إلهية لأجل خلاص العالم ما  كان جعل عشاء الخميس ذبيحة سرية على مستوى الفصح، أي » جسد ودم «!
*تاسعاً:*  كذلك أورد بولس الرسول إشارة في غاية العمق الروحي من جهة المضمون الطقسي  لا يدركها إلاَّ الدارسون للطقس القديم. فهو يقول في رسالته الأُولى إلى  كورنثوس: » ولكن الآن قد قام المسيح من الأموات وصار *باكورة الراقدين* «(1كو 20:15). هنا كلمة *«باكورة»* “Bikkurim” كلمة طقسية تتبع في فهمها وشرحها الطقس الذي انحدرت منه إلينا. فما هو طقس » الباكورة « وما هو ميعادها؟
معروف  في طقس الباكورة أنها أوائل حصيد القمح (الحبة التي كانت قد وقعت في الأرض  وماتت)، تُقدَّم كحزمة فريك وذلك في غد السبت الذي يتبع الفصح – أي 16  نيسان – كما جاء في سفر اللاويين:
+ » في الشهر الأول (نيسان) *في الرابع عشر من الشهر، *بين العشاءين (الغروب والمساء) فصحٌ للرب. *وفي اليوم الخامس عشر *من هذا الشهر عيد الفطير للرب سبعة أيام … تأتون بحزمة أول حصيدكم إلى الكاهن، فيردِّد الحزمة أمام الرب للرضا عنكم في *غد السبت *يردِّدها  الكاهن، … ثم تحسبون لكم من غد السبت السابع من يوم إتيانكم بحزمة الترديد  سبعة أسابيع تكون كاملة إلى غد السبت تحسبون خمسين يوماً، ثم تقرِّبون  تقدمة جديدة للرب. «
(لا 23: 5-6 و9-16)
إذاً،  فالقديس بولس الرسول بعد أن ألمح إلى 14 نيسان أن المسيح هو فصحنا الذي  ذُبح لأجلنا، عاد وألمح في صورة مبدعة إلى 16 نيسان بقوله أن المسيح صار  أيضاً باكورة الراقدين، أي أن المسيح قام من الأموات في يوم تقدمة  الباكورة. وبما أن الباكورة تُقدَّم في غد السبت (أي يوم الأحد) بعد الفصح،  إذاً، فبولس الرسول بقوله أن المسيح كان باكورة الراقدين، فهو يعني تماماً  قيامة المسيح يوم الأحد، وبالتالي يشير ويؤكِّد الإشارة إلى أنه مات يوم  الجمعة 14 نيسان في ميعاد ذبح الفصح!!
ففي  الإشارة الأُولى التي يقول فيها إن المسيح فصحنا، يشير إلى المسيح  باعتباره حمل الفصح المذبوح في 14 نيسان، وفي الإشارة الثانية التي يقول  فيها إنه باكورة الراقدين يشير إلى المسيح باعتباره حبة الحنطة التي كانت  قد وقعت وماتت ثم قامت، وتم ترديدها أمام الله في غد السبت (الأحد) 16  نيسان!!
*عاشراً: *قول  بولس الرسول عن ميعاد الإفخارستيا: » في الليلة التي أُسلم فيها أخذ خبزاً  … «(1كو 23:11)، يشير إشارة ضمنية ولكن ذات اعتبار خاص، أنها لم تكن ليلة  الفصح، وإلاَّ كان ذكر أن ذلك تم في ليلة الفصح. فإغفال بولس الرسول للفصح  نهائياً يشير إلى أنها لم تكن ليلة الفصح.
*حادي عشر:*  تقول الشريعة بكل وضوح وتأكيد إن من بدء أكل الفصح في العشاء، أي بعد غروب  شمس اليوم الثالث عشر من نيسان بما يساوي دقيقتين (بتوقيتنا الزمني  الحالي) ومنذ بدء أكل الفطير في نفس وقت الفصح، يُحسب سبعة أيام لا يكون  فيها عمل من الأعمال: » عملاً ما من الشغل لا تعملوا « وعلى وجه الخصوص  اليوم الأول الذي يبدأ بعد غروب 13 نيسان مباشرةً، وكذلك يوم 21 اليوم  الأخير، فإنهما محسوبان محفلاً مقدَّساً للرب، وعليهما تشديد وعقوبة في  الناموس:
+ » لا يُعمل فيهما عمل ما إلاَّ ما تأكله كل نفس، فذلك وحده يُعمل منكم. «(خر 16:12)
فكيف يُجيز القائلون بأن الإفخارستيا – أي عشاء الرب – كانت هي وليمة الفصح وكانت هي أول أيام الفطير؟ ويكون قد حدث فيها الآتي:
1- » وخرج (يسوع) مع تلاميذه إلى عبر وادي قدرون، حيث كان بستان دخله هو وتلاميذه «(يو 1:18). فهل يمكن أن تكون هذه ليلة الفصح؟
2- » فأخذ يهوذا الجند وخدَّاماً من عند رؤساء الكهنة *والفريسيين،* جاءوا إلى هناك *بمشاعل، ومصابيح، وسلاح!* «(يو 3:18)، ويقول إنجيل لوقا إنه كان معهم *«رؤساء الكهنة 
والشيوخ»* (لو 52:22)، وحتى التلاميذ حملوا معهم سيفين!! » فقالوا يا رب  هوذا هنا سيفان!! «(لو 38:22). بل وضرب بطرس عبد رئيس الكهنة بالسيف: »  وضرب واحدٌ منهم عبد رئيس الكهنة فقطع أُذنه اليمنى «(لو 50:22). فهل يمكن  أن تكون هذه ليلة الفصح؟
3-  وهل يمكن أن ينعقد السنهدرين ليلة الفصح، وينشغل في المحاكمة حتى الصباح!  حتى صياح الديك الثالث!! وقانون السنهدرين واضح وصريح أنه لا يجلس أحد  للحكم يوم العيد([15])؟؟
4-  وهل يمكن أن يستمر صباح يوم عيد الفصح في المحاكمة؟ » ولمَّا كان النهار  اجتمعت مشيخة الشعب: رؤساء الكهنة والكتبة وأصعدوه إلى مجمعهم!! «(لو  66:22)
5-  وهل يمكن في عيد الفصح المحسوب محفلاً مقدَّساً أن يمزق رئيس الكهنة –  أثناء المحاكمة – ثيابه: » فمزَّق رئيس الكهنة ثيابه؟ «(مر 63:14)
6- وهل يمكن أن يشترك اليهود شعباً وشيوخاً وكتبةً وفريسيين مع الرومان في المحاكمة يوم عيد الفصح؟
7-  وكيف يمكن أن يأتي سمعان القيرواني من حقله البعيد عن المدينة (من الشغل)  يوم عيد الفصح ظهراً؟ وكل المسموح به للمشي لا يزيد عن 880 متراً فقط والتي  لا تكفيه أن يخرج من باب أورشليم؟
8- وهل يجوز الحكم بصلب إنسان يهودي يوم عيد الفصح بحسب شريعة اليهود؟
9-  وكيف يجوز ليوسف الرامي، وهو مشير بين اليهود، أن يشتري يوم الفصح كتاناً  من السوق ليكفِّن يسوع، وأي سوق هذا الذي يفتح أبوابه يوم فصح اليهود؟
10- وكيف يتم إنزال جسد ميت من على صليب (علامة اللعنة) ثم حمله ثم دفنه ثم دحرجة الحجر على القبر يوم عيد الفصح؟
*إذاً، هذا كله تمًّ يوم ذبح خروف الفصح وليس يوم عيد الفصح!*


*عشاء الخميس قبل الفصح*
*في أقوال آباء الكنيسة*​*1*–* القديس يوستينوس الشهيد* (100-165م)([16]):
[لقد أخذتموه (يوستين يوجِّه الكلام إلى تريفو اليهودي) وأسلمتموه في يوم الفصح].
™n ¹mšrv toà p£sca sunel£bete aÙtÒn.
ويعلِّق  على هذه العبارة العالِم أويسترلي Oesterley في كتابه » الخلفية اليهودية  لليتورجيا المسيحية «بقوله: [إن بهذه العبارة يتضح أن يوستين يعتقد أن  العشاء الأخير يتحتَّم أن يكون قد حدث في يوم الخميس فيما قبل الساعة  السادسة]، أن الوليمة التي في أثنائها أو بعدها قد تمَّت الإفخارستيا من  غير الممكن اعتبارها وليمة الفصح.
*2*–* أبوليناري *أسقف هيرابوليس (سنة 165م)([17]):
وقد  دار في أيامه نقاش حاد عن ميعاد أكل العشاء الأخير، أي تأسيس الإفخارستيا.  فأوضح ببراهين كثيرة أن المسيح لم يأكل الفصح في ميعاد الفصح، وأثبت صحة  تقليد إنجيل يوحنا، واعتبر الذين يقولون إن المسيح أكل الفصح في 14 نيسان  وصُلب في 15 نيسان » جهلة «و» محبي العراك. «[18])

*3*–* العلاَّمة هيبوليتس *أسقف روما (170-236م):
[في  الوقت حيث كان يتألم المسيح (أسبوع الآلام) لم يأكل فصح الناموس، لأنه هو  كان الفصح الذي أُعلن عنه منذ القديم والذي أُكمل في ذلك اليوم المحدد.]([19])
*4*–* القديس أناتوليوس *أسقف لاودكية (تنيَّح سنة 282م)([20]):
[اليوم الرابع عشر من الشهر القمري الأول، تقدَّس بتسليم الرب، وهذا متوافق في كل شيء مع الإيمان الجامع.]([21])
*5*–* القديس بطرس خاتم الشهداء *بابا الإسكندرية الـ 17 (300-311م):
[إلاَّ  أنه بعد خدمته الجهارية لم يأكل الخروف، لأنه هو نفسه تألم كحمل في عيد  الفصح، كما يعلِّمنا يوحنا البشير واللاهوتي في إنجيله، حيث يقول هكذا: »  حينئذ اقتادوا يسوع من عند قيافا إلى قاعة الحكم. وكان الوقت باكراً، ولم  يدخلوا قاعة الحكم خشية أن يتنجَّسوا، *فيمتنعوا عن أكل الفصح* «(يو  28:18 – الترجمة حسب النص). وبعد ذلك بقليل يقول إنجيل يوحنا: » فلما سمع  بيلاطس هذا الكلام أخرج يسوع وجلس على منصة القضاء في الموضع المدعو البلاط  وبالعبرانية جباثا. وكان *استعداد الفصح، *وكان نحو الساعة السادسة  «(يو 19: 13و14 – الترجمة حسب النص)، كما أوضحت الكتب الصحيحة، ونفس النسخة  التي كُتبت بيدي البشير نفسه، وقد حُفظت بنعمة إلهية في الكنيسة المقدَّسة  بأفسس، وهي الآن هناك يُجلُّها المؤمنون. ونفس البشير يقول: » ثم إذ كان  يوم الاستعداد، فلئلا تبقى الأجساد على الصليب في السبت لأن ذلك السبت كان  عظيماً، سأل اليهود بيلاطس أن تُكسر سيقانهم ويمضي بهم. «(يو 31:19 –  الترجمة حسب النص)
في  هذا اليوم، إذاً، الذي كان اليهود فيه على وشك أن يأكلوا الفصح في المساء،  صُلب ربنا ومخلِّصنا يسوع المسيح، ليكون ذبيحة للذين يُشاركون بالإيمان في  السر المختص به، حسبما كتب المغبوط بولس: » لأن المسيح فصحنا قد ذُبح  لأجلنا «(1كو 7:5). وليس كما انساق البعض عن جهل يؤكِّدون بتصميم أنه أُسلم  بعد أن أكل الفصح، الأمر الذي لم نتعلَّمه لا من البشيرين القديسين، كما  أنه لم يسلِّمنا هذا أي رسول من الرسل هذا.
لذلك،  ففي الوقت الذي كان فيه ربنا وإلهنا يسوع المسيح يتألم من أجلنا بالجسد،  لم يأكل من الفصح الطقسي. ولكن كما قلت كان هو الحَمَل الحقيقي، الذي  قُدِّم ذبيحة لأجلنا في عيد الفصح الرمزي، في يوم الاستعداد، أعني اليوم  الرابع عشر من الشهر الأول.
الفصح  الرمزي، إذاً، لم يعد قائماً. لأن الفصح الحقيقي قد صار حاضراً: » لأن  المسيح فصحنا قد ذُبح لأجلنا «كما ذكرنا من قبل. وكما علَّم بذلك بولس  الرسول الإناء المختار.]([22])
*6*–* القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي *بابا الإسكندرية الـ 20 (295-373):
[لا نذبح بعد (يوم الفصح) خروفاً مادياً وإنما ربنا يسوع المسيح الحمل الحقيقي الذي ذُبِح]
 (الرسالة الفصحية الأُولى)
واضح هنا أن ذبح المسيح (الصليب) كان في نفس الميعاد للفصح القديم. وهكذا ألغى الفصح الحقيقي الفصح القديم وكل ما يتعلَّق به.
*7*–* العلاَّمة كلِمندس الإسكندري *(150-215م):
أورد  هذا الموضوع بتطويل وتوضيح كامل مثبتاً أن المسيح صُلب في الرابع عشر من  نيسان في ميعاد ذبح خروف الفصح القديم، وأن الإفخارستيا كانت قبل الفصح([23]).
وبالاختصار  نجد أكثر العلماء تضلُّعاً في التقليد العبري وجميع الآباء الأقباط  والباباوات بصفة عامة يتكلَّمون عن المسيح الفصح الحقيقي الذي ذُبح لأجلنا،  وأنه حل محل الفصح الرمزي القديم إحلالاً دقيقاً شمل كل الصفات حتى  الظاهرية، وبالتالي التاريخية، على أساس أن المسيح ذُبح في ميعاد الفصح  اليهودي تماماً.
وبهذا يكون العشاء السري قد تأسس قبل الفصح، وتكون الوليمة بالتالي وليمة يوم ما قبل الفصح.
كما  تسوق إلينا أحدث أبحاث العلماء الفلكيين ما يثبت هذه الحقيقة التاريخية  المختصة بزمن وتاريخ صلب المسيح، ومنها يتبين أنه كان في يوم الفصح، كما أن  الإفخارستيا لم تكن وليمة فصح:
[نقلت  وكالة الأنباء المسيحية RNS في نيويورك خبراً مفاده أن عالمين بريطانيين  توصَّلا بعد أبحاث طويلة إلى تحديد يوم صلب المسيح، وهو يوم الجمعة 3  أبريل.
وهذان  العالمان متخصصان في الأبحاث الفلكية في جامعة أكسفورد، الأول اسمه  البروفيسور كولين ج. همفري Colin J. Humphreys، والثاني اسمه و. جرايم  وادينجتون W. Graeme Waddington وقد نشرا بحثهما في مجلة المؤسسة العلمية  الأمريكية Journal of the Amer. Scient. Affil. في عدد مارس 1985، وبنيا  هذا البحث على حسابات فلكية دقيقة وتفاسير متعددة للكتاب المقدس.
وقد  اقتبسا في بحثهما من كتابات القديس البابا كيرلس الإسكندري (بابا  الإسكندرية الـ 24 في عداد بابوات وبطاركة الكنيسة القبطية)، ومن وثائق  كتبها بيلاطس البنطي الوالي الروماني، والذي في عهده صُلب المسيح، ذُكر  فيها أن القمر تحوَّل لونه إلى الأحمر الدموي أثناء عملية الصلب. ويقول  العلماء أن مثل هذا التغيُّر في اللون يمكن أن يحدث في حالة واحدة فقط وهي  خسوف القمر نتيجة لكسوف الشمس.
وقال  هذان العالمان أنه بمراجعة الحسابات الفلكية فإن المرة الوحيدة التي رُئي  فيها خسوف للقمر في منطقة أورشليم وفي الفترة ما بين عامي 26-36م (وهي  المدة التي من المؤكَّد أن يكون المسيح قد صُلب خلالها) كانت في يوم الجمعة  3 أبريل عام 33م. ويذكر الإنجيل أن المسيح بدأ خدمته وهو في عمر 30 سنة  وأن خدمته حتى الصليب استمرت 3 سنوات ونصف.
ويقول  البروفيسوران همفري ووادينجتون أن لهذا التاريخ أهمية ليست بقليلة. وهما  يعتقدان في صحة هذا التاريخ نسبة إلى عمر المسيح (المتفق عليه) وقت الصلب،  وكذلك بالنسبة لتاريخ وطبيعة العشاء الأخير الذي أكله المسيح مع تلاميذه  قبل الصلب.
فقد  أعلنا بأن عملية الصَلْب تمَّت في يوم عيد الفصح عند اليهود أو اليوم  السابق لهذا اليوم الذي كان ينبغي فيه على اليهود بحسب طقوسهم أن يذبحوا  خروف الفصح. وهذا يتفق مع إيمان الكنيسة بأن المسيح كان هو الفصح الحقيقي  الذي سيكفِّر حقاً عن خطايا البشرية.
وفي  الوقت نفسه أعلن هذان العالمان أن العشاء الأخير للمسيح مع تلاميذه كان  وليمة من ولائم الفصح في الليلة التي تسبق عادةً الليلة التي يأكل فيها  اليهود خروف الفصح.]([24])
([1]) W.H. Frere, _The Anaphora or Great Eucharistic Prayer._ p. 7.
([2]) انظر كتاب: «أسرار الكنيسة السبعة» للمتنيح الأرشيدياكون حبيب جرجس، صفحة 113.
 ([3])Liddell and Scott, Greek-English Lexicon, Oxford, 1972, p. 702.
([4]) انظر المراجع الأجنبية التي أوردها المتنيح الأرشيدياكون حبيب جرجس في كتابه: «أسرار الكنيسة السبعة» – صفحة 122.
([5])  هذا التقليد كان منذ أيام القديس لوقا الإنجيلي. وهو أن الكنيسة في ليلة  عيد الفصح المسيحي من كل سنة (عيد القيامة) تظل تصلِّي صائمةً حتى بعد  منتصف الليل، في انتظار عودة المسيح، حسب الاعتقاد السائد أن المسيح سيحضر  في عيد القيامة في منتصف الليل ليكمل الفصح في ملكوت الله الذي سيُستعلن  حسب وعده بمجيئه. فإذا لم يحضر حتى أول صياح الديك (الساعة الثالثة  صباحاً)، يُقيمون الإفخارستيا باعتبار أنه سيشترك معهم كالعادة، في انتظار  سنة أخرى.
([6]) M. R. James, _The Apocryphal New Test.,_ Oxford, 1924, p. 91.
 ([7])W. H. Frere, _The Anaphora_, p. 7.
(6) تُقرأ بالأرامية Pattira باطيرة (فطيرة)، وتقرأ بالعبرية Massah ماصَّاح.
 ([9])Joachim Jeremias, The _Eucharistic Words of Jesus,_ pp. 66, 67, citing E. Schwartz, Willhausen, Lietzmann, Schlatter.
([10]) M. Goguel, _L’Eucharistie, des origines __Justin_; J. Lightfoot, _Exercitations_ of Matt. 26.26.
 ([11])M. Haller; F. Spitta; K. G. Goetz, cited by J. Jeremias, _op._ _cit.,_ p. 68.
 ([12])Bultmann, _Tradition,_ p. 264; Finegan, _ـberlieferung_. p. 66; Billerbeck, I. 989.
([13]) Wellhausen, _Evang. Marci_, p. 108; Schwartz; C. G. Montefiore; M. Dibelius, _From Tradition to Gospel_, p. 191; T. Preiss, _Life in Christ,_ p. 82.
([14]) بحسب توقيت يوسيفوس المؤرخ “من 3-5 بعد الظهر”، أمَّا بحسب توقيت فيلو الفيلسوف اليهودي “فمن الظهر حتى الغروب”.
([15]) _Sanh_, 4. I; b. _Sanh_. 35a.
([16]( Justin Martyr, _Dialogue with Trypho_, 111, ANF I, 254.
والقديس  يوستينوس الشهيد من المدافعين المسيحيين الأوائل، وُلد في نابْلُس بفلسطين  من أبوين وثنيين، وبعد بحث عن الحق دام طويلاً اعتنق المسيحية عام 130م،  وعلَّم الإيمان المسيحي في أفسس حيث التقى برجل يهودي «تريفو» عام 135م. ثم  رحل إلى روما وكتب هناك رده على محاجاة تريفو اليهودي، كما كتب دفاعاً عن  الإيمان أمام الإمبراطور ماركوس أوريليوس ثم استشهد عام 165م.
([17])  وهو أبوليناريوس كلوديوس المدافع عن الإيمان أمام ماركوس أوريليوس (حوالي  عام 172م)، وكتب مقالات عن الإيمان وعن الحق وعن القيامة، وتعيِّد له  الكنيسة في 8 يونيه. وطبعاً هو غير أبوليناريوس المبتدع (310- 390م) أسقف  لاوديكية الذي حُرم.
 ([18])Apollinarius of Hierapolis, _De Pascha_, PG V, 1297= PG XCII, 80, cited by Oesterley, _op.__cit.,_ p. 162.
 ([19])ANF, vol. V, p. 240, I.
([20])  هو أصلاً مواطن مصري من الإسكندرية، أسَّس فيها مدرسة فلسفية مشهورة وكان  عضواً في مجلس السناتو الروماني لعلو ثقافته. أُقيم أسقفاً مساعداً لأسقف  قيصرية فلسطين، ثم أسقفاً لمدينة لاودكية عام 268م.
([21]) ANF, vol. VI, p. 151.
([22])Ibid., p. 282.
([23]) Clement of Alexandria, _Fragment_, PG IX, 757 = PG XCII, 81.
([24]) عن مجلة: Orthodoxy Canada, vol. 12, No. 4, July-August 1985, p. 18


----------



## e-Sword (24 يونيو 2015)

*الرد على ادعاء اختلاف بين الثلاث اناجيل مع انجيل يوحنا في توقيت عشاء الفصح متى 26 ومرقس 14 ولوقا 22 ويوحنا 13*​
*Holy_bible_1*

*ملخص الشبهة *

*شبهات  كثيرة جدا تكتب عن موضوع توقيت عشاء الفصح في الاناجيل وبخاصة ما بين  الثلاث اناجيل متى ومرقس ولوقا في جهة الذين يوضحون ان المسيح اكل الفصح في  توقيت الفصح وانجيل يوحنا في جهة أخرى ويدعوا ان انجيل يوحنا قال ان  العشاء الاخير الذي أقامه المسيح مع تلاميذه هو ليس عشاء الفصح بل قبل عشاء  الفصح بيوم وقبل الفطير وهذا لكي يثبت يوحنا ان المسيح صلب وقت ذبح الفصح  لأنه هو فصحنا ولكن الثلاثة المبشرين قالوا ان العشاء الأخير هو عشاء الفصح  وهو بيوم قبل صلب المسيح ليكون سر الافخارستيا هو بدل من عشاء  الفصح. وبالطبع ما بين عشاء الافخارستيا للرب وبين تسليمه للروح احداث  كثيرة مثل خروجه لبستان جثسيماني ثم القبض ثم محاكمتين بالليل ثم أربع  محاكمات من الفجر للظهر ثم صلبه ثم تسليمه للروح قبل الغروب ثم دفنه قبل  بداية الليل. فلا يمكن ان يكون هما نفس التوقيت لان يفصلهما يوم كامل*
*بل  بعضهم يتمادى في هذا ويذكر أشياء كثيرة وادعاء ان الأرثوذكس اختلفوا مع  الكاثوليك وان الأرثوذكس تماشوا مع يوحنا ولهذا الجسد هو خبز مختمر وليس  فطير ولكن الكاثوليك تماشوا مع الاناجيل الثلاثة ولهذا الجسد هو فطير وليس  خبز. *
*وبعضهم يؤلف شبهات أخرى لا أصل لها من الصحة لن اضيع وقتي ووقت القارئ فيما لا يستحق.*

*الرد  *

*دعني  في البداية أوضح شيء مهم جدا وهو ان الشبهة ليس لها أي أصل من الصحة ولا  يوجد أي اختلاف بين الأربع اناجيل على الاطلاق وعندما اشرح التفاصيل وبخاصة  الجزء التاريخي ستتأكدون من هذا. وأيضا سبب بعض اختلاف المفسرين سواء  حديثا او قديما وظن البعض ان هناك خلافات طائفية وبعض الاقوال الغير دقيقة  لهم في هذه النقطة هو سببها عدم معرفة التقليد اليهودي والتاريخ اليهودي  جيدا بعد خراب اورشليم وانفصال الكنيسة عن التقاليد اليهودية تماما. وبعض  الإباء شروحاتهم الرائعة الروحية كانت ستكون أروع لو تعمقوا أكثر في  التقليد اليهودي الذي تممه المسيح وأكمله. *
*ولشرح ايهما كان في وقت عشاء الفصح هل الافخارستيا ام الصلب اضع صورة توضيحية*
*الاناجيل الثلاثة*
*



*
*ام انجيل يوحنا*
*



*
*وسأقسم الملف عدة أجزاء *
*أولا ما قاله العهد القديم *
*ثانيا التاريخ والتقليد اليهودي *
*ثالثا ما قاله الاناجيل الأربعة *
*رابعا توضيح امر الخبز والفطير*
*وندرس معا*

*أولا ما قاله العهد القديم *
*اشرح ما هو عيد الفصح والفطير باختصار مؤكدا بآيات من العهد القديم*
*اليوم  اليهودي هو يبدا ببداية المساء وينتهي بنهاية النهار فعندما أقول يوم 14  اقصد به مساء ثم نهار وعندما أقول يوم 15 اقصد به مساء ونهار أي الليلة  التي بعد انتهاء نهار 14 ونهار 15 حتى الغروب*
*الفصح  كان يذبح بين العشاءين وتعبير العشاءين له قصة كبيرة سأشرحها في التقليد  اليهودي فهو باختصار ما بين الساعة التاسعة الى الغروب أي تقريبا من الساعة  الثالثة عصرا الي الغروب وأيضا يوجد عدة تنظيمات لها مرتبط بالتقدمة  المسائية ومرتبط بهل اليوم سبت ام لا وامور أخرى وأصبح عشاءين والعشاء  الاول هو يوم الرابع عشر عند غروب الشمس والعشاء الثاني هو قبل انتهاء  الخامس عشر (ارجو لمن يريد ان يعترض من الان ان ينتظر وسيفهم جيدا ما أقول  في الجزء الثاني التاريخي والتقليد اليهودي) *
*ومع  الفصح لا يؤكل مختمر بل فقط فطير وهو اول ايام الفطير اي الذي يؤكل فيها  الفطير ولا يؤكل اي مختمر بداية من قرب انتهاء يوم 14 ثم بعد ذلك يبدا سبعة  ايام عيد الفطير من الخامس عشر الي الحادي والعشرين *​*وعيد الفطير فيه يومين عظيمين اليوم الاول وفيه **يؤكل** الفصح **في ليله **واليوم الاخير محفل مقدس وايضا اي سبت يأتي في عيد الفطير يعتبر سبت عظيم*
*من العهد القديم *
*سفر الخروج 12*
*1 وَكَلَّمَ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى وَهَارُونَ فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ قَائِلاً:
2 «هذَا الشَّهْرُ يَكُونُ لَكُمْ رَأْسَ الشُّهُورِ. هُوَ لَكُمْ أَوَّلُ شُهُورِ السَّنَةِ.*
*هذا شهر نيسان ويعرف بدايته من رؤية هلال الشهر وعندما يرى الهلال يعتبر هذه ليلة اول يوم في الشهر**
3  كَلِّمَا كُلَّ جَمَاعَةِ إِسْرَائِيلَ قَائِلَيْنِ: فِي الْعَاشِرِ مِنْ  هذَا الشَّهْرِ يَأْخُذُونَ لَهُمْ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ شَاةً بِحَسَبِ بُيُوتِ  الآبَاءِ، شَاةً لِلْبَيْتِ.**
4  وَإِنْ كَانَ الْبَيْتُ صَغِيرًا عَنْ أَنْ يَكُونَ كُفْوًا لِشَاةٍ،  يَأْخُذُ هُوَ وَجَارُهُ الْقَرِيبُ مِنْ بَيْتِهِ بِحَسَبِ عَدَدِ  النُّفُوسِ. كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ عَلَى حَسَبِ أُكْلِهِ تَحْسِبُونَ لِلشَّاةِ.**
5 تَكُونُ لَكُمْ شَاةً صَحِيحَةً ذَكَرًا ابْنَ سَنَةٍ، تَأْخُذُونَهُ مِنَ الْخِرْفَانِ أَوْ مِنَ الْمَوَاعِزِ.**
6  وَيَكُونُ عِنْدَكُمْ تَحْتَ الْحِفْظِ إِلَى الْيَوْمِ الرَّابِعَ عَشَرَ  مِنْ هذَا الشَّهْرِ. ثُمَّ يَذْبَحُهُ كُلُّ جُمْهُورِ جَمَاعَةِ  إِسْرَائِيلَ فِي الْعَشِيَّةِ.*
*يبقي من اليوم العاشر الي اليوم الرابع عشر ويوم الرابع عشر في **نهايته** يذبح خروف الفصح ويؤكل بين **العشاءين**والفرق بينهم بضعة ساعد وهم تقريبا ثلاث ساعات**
7  وَيَأْخُذُونَ مِنَ الدَّمِ وَيَجْعَلُونَهُ عَلَى الْقَائِمَتَيْنِ  وَالْعَتَبَةِ الْعُلْيَا فِي الْبُيُوتِ الَّتِي يَأْكُلُونَهُ فِيهَا.**
8 وَيَأْكُلُونَ اللَّحْمَ تِلْكَ اللَّيْلَةَ مَشْوِيًّا بِالنَّارِ مَعَ فَطِيرٍ. عَلَى أَعْشَابٍ مُرَّةٍ يَأْكُلُونَهُ.*
*أي يؤكل بعد ذبحه بساعات قليلة فقد تكفي لرش الدم ثم شويه فيذبح في اخر نهار 14 نيسان ويؤكل في اول ليل 15 نيسان*
*واليوم **الرابع** عشر** نهايته مع عشاء الفصح لا يكون خمير وأول يوم الخامس عشر**مساء **اول يوم يؤكل فيه الفطير فقط **لمدة سبع أيام من 15 الي 21 **
9  لاَ تَأْكُلُوا مِنْهُ نِيئًا أَوْ طَبِيخًا مَطْبُوخًا بِالْمَاءِ، بَلْ  مَشْوِيًّا بِالنَّارِ. رَأْسَهُ مَعَ أَكَارِعِهِ وَجَوْفِهِ.**
10 وَلاَ تُبْقُوا مِنْهُ إِلَى الصَّبَاحِ. وَالْبَاقِي مِنْهُ إِلَى الصَّبَاحِ، تُحْرِقُونَهُ بِالنَّارِ.*
*أي ما يتبقى من خروف الفصح الي صباح 15 نيسان يحرق بالنار **
11  وَهكَذَا تَأْكُلُونَهُ: أَحْقَاؤُكُمْ مَشْدُودَةٌ، وَأَحْذِيَتُكُمْ فِي  أَرْجُلِكُمْ، وَعِصِيُّكُمْ فِي أَيْدِيكُمْ. وَتَأْكُلُونَهُ  بِعَجَلَةٍ. هُوَ فِصْحٌ لِلرَّبِّ.**
12  فَإِنِّي أَجْتَازُ فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ هذِهِ اللَّيْلَةَ، وَأَضْرِبُ  كُلَّ بِكْرٍ فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ مِنَ النَّاسِ وَالْبَهَائِمِ. وَأَصْنَعُ  أَحْكَامًا بِكُلِّ آلِهَةِ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ. أَنَا الرَّبُّ.**
13  وَيَكُونُ لَكُمُ الدَّمُ عَلاَمَةً عَلَى الْبُيُوتِ الَّتِي أَنْتُمْ  فِيهَا، فَأَرَى الدَّمَ وَأَعْبُرُ عَنْكُمْ، فَلاَ يَكُونُ عَلَيْكُمْ  ضَرْبَةٌ لِلْهَلاَكِ حِينَ أَضْرِبُ أَرْضَ مِصْرَ.**
14  وَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ هذَا الْيَوْمُ تَذْكَارًا فَتُعَيِّدُونَهُ عِيدًا  لِلرَّبِّ. فِي أَجْيَالِكُمْ تُعَيِّدُونَهُ فَرِيضَةً أَبَدِيَّةً.**
15  «سَبْعَةَ أَيَّامٍ تَأْكُلُونَ فَطِيرًا. الْيَوْمَ الأَوَّلَ  تَعْزِلُونَ الْخَمِيرَ مِنْ بُيُوتِكُمْ، فَإِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ أَكَلَ  خَمِيرًا مِنَ الْيَوْمِ الأَوَّلِ إِلَى الْيَوْمِ السَّابعِ تُقْطَعُ  تِلْكَ النَّفْسُ مِنْ إِسْرَائِيلَ.**
16  وَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَوَّلِ مَحْفَلٌ مُقَدَّسٌ، وَفِي  الْيَوْمِ السَّابعِ مَحْفَلٌ مُقَدَّسٌ. لاَ يُعْمَلُ فِيهِمَا عَمَلٌ مَا  إِلاَّ مَا تَأْكُلُهُ كُلُّ نَفْسٍ، فَذلِكَ وَحْدَهُ يُعْمَلُ مِنْكُمْ.**
17  وَتَحْفَظُونَ الْفَطِيرَ لأَنِّي فِي هذَا الْيَوْمِ عَيْنِهِ أَخْرَجْتُ  أَجْنَادَكُمْ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ، فَتَحْفَظُونَ هذَا الْيَوْمَ فِي  أَجْيَالِكُمْ فَرِيضَةً أَبَدِيَّةً.**
18  فِي الشَّهْرِ الأَوَّلِ، فِي الْيَوْمِ الرَّابعَ عَشَرَ مِنَ الشَّهْرِ،  مَسَاءً، تَأْكُلُونَ فَطِيرًا إِلَى الْيَوْمِ الْحَادِي وَالْعِشْرِينَ  مِنَ الشَّهْرِ مَسَاءً.*
*في نهاية اليوم الرابع عشر الوقت الذي يذبح فيه الفصح **لا يجب ان يكون هناك أي خمير متبقي في البيت أي يكون تم نزعه قبل ذلك وهذا المساء **هو بداية عيد الفطير لان الفصح هو اول ايام الفطير (اليوم الاول من الفطير حين كانوا يذبحون الفصح) **فعيد الفطير من 15 الي 21 ولكن يوم 14 يعتبر اول أيام الفطير **ويستمروا اسبوع لا** يأكلون** الخمير  بل فقط فطير وهو من نهاية اليوم الرابع عشر وقبل بداية الخامس عشر وقت ذبح  خروف الفصح والسبعة ايام هم 15 و 16 و 17 و 18 و 19 و 20 و 21  **
19  سَبْعَةَ أَيَّامٍ لاَ يُوجَدْ خَمِيرٌ فِي بُيُوتِكُمْ. فَإِنَّ كُلَّ  مَنْ أَكَلَ مُخْتَمِرًا تُقْطَعُ تِلْكَ النَّفْسُ مِنْ جَمَاعَةِ  إِسْرَائِيلَ، الْغَرِيبُ مَعَ مَوْلُودِ الأَرْضِ.**
20 لاَ تَأْكُلُوا شَيْئًا مُخْتَمِرًا. فِي جَمِيعِ مَسَاكِنِكُمْ تَأْكُلُونَ فَطِيرًا». *
*



*
*سفر الخروج 13*
*6 سَبْعَةَ أَيَّامٍ تَأْكُلُ فَطِيرًا، وَفِي الْيَوْمِ السَّابعِ عِيدٌ لِلرَّبِّ.**
7 فَطِيرٌ يُؤْكَلُ السَّبْعَةَ الأَيَّامِ، وَلاَ يُرَى عِنْدَكَ مُخْتَمِرٌ، وَلاَ يُرَى عِنْدَكَ خَمِيرٌ فِي جَمِيعِ تُخُومِكَ**.*
*سفر الخروج 23*
*14 «ثَلاَثَ مَرَّاتٍ تُعَيِّدُ لِي فِي السَّنَةِ.**
15  تَحْفَظُ عِيدَ الْفَطِيرِ. تَأْكُلُ فَطِيرًا سَبْعَةَ أَيَّامٍ كَمَا  أَمَرْتُكَ فِي وَقْتِ شَهْرِ أَبِيبَ، لأَنَّهُ فِيهِ خَرَجْتَ مِنْ  مِصْرَ. وَلاَ يَظْهَرُوا أَمَامِي فَارِغِينَ.**
16  وَعِيدَ الْحَصَادِ أَبْكَارِ غَلاَّتِكَ الَّتِي تَزْرَعُ فِي الْحَقْلِ.  وَعِيدَ الْجَمْعِ فِي نِهَايَةِ السَّنَةِ عِنْدَمَا تَجْمَعُ غَلاَّتِكَ  مِنَ الْحَقْلِ**.*
*عيد الحصاد هو يوم 16 من نيسان وهو ثاني أيام الفطير او ثالث يوم من ذبح خروف الفصح*
*والسؤال اين عيد الفصح الذي هو أكبر الاعياد؟*
*عيد الفصح هو اول ايام عيد الفطير الذي هو سبع ايام *
*سفر اللاويين 23*
*4 «هذِهِ مَوَاسِمُ الرَّبِّ، الْمَحَافِلُ الْمُقَدَّسَةُ الَّتِي تُنَادُونَ بِهَا فِي أَوْقَاتِهَا:
5 فِي الشَّهْرِ الأَوَّلِ، فِي الرَّابعَ عَشَرَ مِنَ الشَّهْرِ، بَيْنَ الْعِشَاءَيْنِ فِصْحٌ لِلرَّبِّ.*
*وكما شرح سفر الخروج 12 ان بين العشائين هو نهاية **نهار **الرابع عشر الي **بداية**ليلة **الخامس  عشر وهو رسميا اليوم الخامس عشر ولكن يبدا الاستعداد في نهاية الرابع عشر  وهذا اليوم الخامس عشر الذي هو مساء وصباح هو اول ايام عيد الفطير **
6 وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الْخَامِسَ عَشَرَ مِنْ هذَا الشَّهْرِ عِيدُ الْفَطِيرِ لِلرَّبِّ. سَبْعَةَ أَيَّامٍ تَأْكُلُونَ فَطِيرًا.**
7 فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَوَّلِ يَكُونُ لَكُمْ مَحْفَلٌ مُقَدَّسٌ. عَمَلاً مَا مِنَ الشُّغْلِ لاَ تَعْمَلُوا.*
*وهو محفل مقدس **لأنه** يأكل في الفصح بعد ذبحه في نهاية اليوم الرابع عشر **
8  وَسَبْعَةَ أَيَّامٍ تُقَرِّبُونَ وَقُودًا لِلرَّبِّ. فِي الْيَوْمِ  السَّابعِ يَكُونُ مَحْفَلٌ مُقَدَّسٌ. عَمَلاً مَا مِنَ الشُّغْلِ لاَ  تَعْمَلُوا».*
*واليوم السابع كما شرحت هو نهاية عيد الفطير الذي بدايته اكل الفصح ونهايته اليوم 21 محفل مقدس*
*سفر العدد 9*
*1  وَكَلَّمَ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى فِي بَرِّيَّةِ سِينَاءَ، فِي السَّنَةِ  الثَّانِيَةِ لِخُرُوجِهِمْ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ فِي الشَّهْرِ الأَوَّلِ  قَائِلاً:**
2 «وَلْيَعْمَلْ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ الْفِصْحَ فِي وَقْتِهِ.**
3  فِي الْيَوْمِ الرَّابعَ عَشَرَ مِنْ هذَا الشَّهْرِ بَيْنَ  الْعَشَاءَيْنِ تَعْمَلُونَهُ فِي وَقْتِهِ. حَسَبَ كُلِّ فَرَائِضِهِ  وَكُلِّ أَحْكَامِهِ تَعْمَلُونَهُ».**
4 فَكَلَّمَ مُوسَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ أَنْ يَعْمَلُوا الْفِصْحَ.**
5  فَعَمِلُوا الْفِصْحَ فِي الشَّهْرِ الأَوَّلِ فِي الْيَوْمِ الرَّابعَ  عَشَرَ مِنَ الشَّهْرِ بَيْنَ الْعَشَاءَيْنِ فِي بَرِّيَّةِ سِينَاءَ،  حَسَبَ كُلِّ مَا أَمَرَ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى هكَذَا فَعَلَ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ**.*
*سفر العدد 28*
*16 «وَفِي الشَّهْرِ الأَوَّلِ، فِي الْيَوْمِ الرَّابعَ عَشَرَ مِنَ الشَّهْرِ فِصْحٌ لِلرَّبِّ.*
*وفي نهاية اليوم **الرابع** عشر يعمل الفصح اي يذبح ويؤكل بين العشائين **
17 وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الْخَامِسَ عَشَرَ مِنْ هذَا الشَّهْرِ عِيدٌ. سَبْعَةَ أَيَّامٍ يُؤْكَلُ فَطِيرٌ.*
*ويقدم الفصح كما قدمت بين العشائين وهو بداية ليل اليوم الخامس عشر وهو اليوم الاول من الفطير *
*18** فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَوَّلِ مَحْفَلٌ مُقَدَّسٌ. عَمَلاً مَا مِنَ الشُّغْلِ لاَ تَعْمَلُوا**.*
*سفر التثنية 16*
*1  «اِحْفَظْ شَهْرَ أَبِيبَ وَاعْمَلْ فِصْحًا لِلرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ، لأَنَّهُ  فِي شَهْرِ أَبِيبَ أَخْرَجَكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ مِنْ مِصْرَ لَيْلاً.**
2 فَتَذْبَحُ الْفِصْحَ لِلرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ غَنَمًا وَبَقَرًا فِي الْمَكَانِ الَّذِي يَخْتَارُهُ الرَّبُّ لِيُحِلَّ اسْمَهُ فِيهِ.**
3  لاَ تَأْكُلْ عَلَيْهِ خَمِيرًا. سَبْعَةَ أَيَّامٍ تَأْكُلُ عَلَيْهِ  فَطِيرًا، خُبْزَ الْمَشَقَّةِ، لأَنَّكَ بِعَجَلَةٍ خَرَجْتَ مِنْ أَرْضِ  مِصْرَ، لِكَيْ تَذْكُرَ يَوْمَ خُرُوجِكَ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ كُلَّ  أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِكَ.**
4  وَلاَ يُرَ عِنْدَكَ خَمِيرٌ فِي جَمِيعِ تُخُومِكَ سَبْعَةَ أَيَّامٍ،  وَلاَ يَبِتْ شَيْءٌ مِنَ اللَّحْمِ الَّذِي تَذْبَحُ مَسَاءً فِي  الْيَوْمِ الأَوَّلِ إِلَى الْغَدِ**.*​*فمن وقت ذبح الفصح في نهاية اليوم الرابع عشر لا**يؤكل خمير من اليوم الخامس عشر الي اليوم 21 وهو سبعة ايام اولهم الفصح*

*من  هذا فهمنا بوضوح العهد القديم الذي وضح ان خروف الفصح يذبح يوم 14 في  نهايته ويؤكل ما بين نهاية يوم 14 وبداية ليلة يوم 15 وهذا هو التوقيت الذي  كان المسيح فيه على عود الصليب وقدم الكفارة عنا لأنه فصحنا *
*



*
*ولكن  ارجو ان لا يتسرع أحد ويقول ان هذا يعني ان العشاء الأخير كان قبل  الفصح او مع طائفة ضد أخرى او غيره لان عندما نبدأ ندرس التاريخ اليهودي  سنكتشف مفاجئات لا يدركها المشككين توضح ما فعل المسيح وتلاميذه اليهود انه  هو الامر المعتاد *

*ثانيا التاريخ والتقليد اليهودي *
*أولا محتوى عشاء الفصح **اليهودي **حاليا **باختصار شديد** وسأفرد لها ملف لأتكلم عنها بشيء من التفصيل لما بها من رموز كثيرة عن المسيح*
*أولا قطعة الفطير** خبز غير مختمر به ثقوب** وهذه تسمى ماتزا **matzah*
*



*
*وهي هامة جدا بالمنديل المصنوع **من كتان **بثلاث تجويفات الذي توضع فيه **واهم شيء بعد خروف الفصح وحاليا هي الأهم لانه لا يوجد ذبح لخروف الفصح من وقت هدم الهيكل. **وهي تكسر نصفين **يأكلون** نصف ويتركون الثاني في التجويف الأوسط في المنديل **الذي يلقب عندهم بالدفن **The horseradish *
*وبقية المائدة *
*بقدونس  – الأعشاب المرة – خليط المكسرات المطحون مع تفاح – بيض مشوي مكسور – ماء  بملح – برتقال -مع إضافة عظمة مشوية لخروف في الطبق ذكرى لخروف الفصح الذي  لا يذبحوه لأنه لا يوجد هيكل*
*



*
*وبالطبع مع هذا أربع كؤوس من النبيذ (عصير الكرمة) *
*يوم الاحتفال بعيد الفصح*
*بينما  يوم السبت اليهودي سهل تحديده لكل اسرة يهودية لأنه اليوم السابع من كل  أسبوع ولا يختلف عليه أحد ولكن تحديد بداية شهر والاعياد المعتمدة على يوم  محدد في الشهر هو يعتمد على تحديد رسميا بداية الشهر. ولان الشهور العبرية  هي شهور قمرية وليست عدد ثابت فهو يبدأ من رؤية الهلال لبداية الشهر  القمري (وهذا ما اخذه الإسلام من اليهود في تحديد الشهور العربية مثل شهر  رمضان) وهذا كان مسؤولية الكهنة والمجمع الذين يراقبون متى يظهر هلال بداية  الشهر وعندما يظهر الهلال ينفخون في الابواق اعلانا ان الشهر بدا هذه  الليلة وبناء عليه يبدأ الشعب يحسبون الأيام فهذه الليلة ليلة اول أيام  الشهر وفي شهر نيسان يحسبون 14 ليلة وتكون الليلة رقم 14 هي ليلة يوم ذبح  الفصح الذي يذبح الفصح في بعد منتصف نهار التالي لهذه الليلة. فقبل تحديد  بداية الشهر من غير المستطاع تحديد متى سيكون العيد بالضبط. لأنه لا يمكن  تخمين متى سيظهر هلال الشهر التالي وهل سيكون هذا الشهر القمري 29 ام 30  لان ممكن يختفي القمر ولا يري له أي هلال في نهايته لمدة يوم او اثنين قبل  ان يظهر هلال الشهر الجديد*
*ولكن برؤية الهلال يعلنوا بداية الشهر الجديد وبهذا يعلنوا ان الشهر الماضي كان 29 يوم (شهر ناقص **chaser**) ام 30 يوم (كامل **malei**) لأنه شهر قمري يستغرق فلكيا 29.5 يوم *
*وأول يوم يسمى راس الشهر او بالعبري **Rosh Chodesh*
*سفر المزامير 81**: 3*

*انْفُخُوا فِي رَأْسِ الشَّهْرِ بِالْبُوقِ، عِنْدَ**الْهِلاَلِ**لِيَوْمِ عِيدِنَا**.*
*مع  ملاحظة ان اليهود أحيانا كانوا يحتفلوا براس الشهر يوم وأحيانا كانوا  يحتفلوا به يومين وهذا لو الشهر 29 يوم يحتفلوا براس الشهر يوم وهو اول يوم  في الشهر ولو كان 30 يحتفلوا براس الشهر يومين وهو يوم 30 من الشهر السابق  ويوم 1 من الشهر الجديد *
*Why is Rosh Chodesh sometimes one day and sometimes two?*
*http://www.chabad.org/theJewishWoma...odesh-sometimes-one-day-and-sometimes-two.htm*
*قديما متى  عرفوا انها اول ليلة في الشهر وهي بداية اول يوم في الشهر (مساء وصباح)  يعلنوا بالأبواق هذا ليعرف الشعب حول الهيكل في اورشليم *
*في أيام موسى في البرية لم يكن هناك أي إشكالية لان عندما يعلنوا بالأبواق وخيمة الاجتماع في الوسط كل الشعب في المحلة يعرف*
*ولكن  بعد يشوع وتقسيم ارض الموعد وأصبح هناك اسباط في أماكن بعيدة جدا مثل  اسباط الشمال مثل افرايم (الجليل) بل وعبر النهر راوبين وجاد ونصف  سبط منسي. وأيضا بعد هذا بناء الهيكل في زمن سليمان وما بعده. *
*



*​*هؤلاء  الاسباط لن يسمعون صوت الابواق بالطبع فهم يبعدون 170 كم وأكثر من اورشليم  وهؤلاء أيضا لا يصلح ان يرسل لهم مرسال لأنه سيستغرق مشي أسبوع من اورشليم  للشمال او بالخيل أكثر من يوم*
*فكانوا  ليعلنوا لهم خبر بداية الشهر مباشرة كانوا يشعلون النار في كومة خشبية فوق  قمم الجبال وكل حارس على راس الجبل يرى النار اشتعلت فيشعل النار مباشرة  وبهذا ينتقل الخبر من جبل لأخر حتى يرى الاسباط الشمالية ويعرفون انه بداية  الشهر في نفس الليلة ويبدؤون احتفالات بداية الشهر*
*



*
*



*
*وهذا النظام استمر حتى بعد السبي والرجوع من بابل بل استمروا يفعلوا هذا حتى للذين بقوا في بابل ليخبروهم ببداية الشهر *
*Once  the Sanhedrin had determined that a new month had begun, the  information was broadcast from Jerusalem to distant Jewish outposts via  huge bonfires which were lit on designated mountaintops. Lookouts  stationed on other mountaintops would see the fires, and would then  light their own fires, creating a chain of communication that led all  the way to Babylon, and to even more distant communities. If there was a  Yom Tov that month, communities across Israel and in the Diaspora would  then know when to celebrate it.*
*Nechama Golding and Yehuda Shurpin**, Yom Tov.*
*وحتى  زمان الرجوع من السبي كانوا يحتفلون بعيد الفصح بداية من يوم الاستعداد  اليوم الذي يبدؤا فيه ينزعون أي خميرة من البيت وهو يوم 14 مساء وصباح  قبل ذبح خروف الفصح بعد الظهر*
*سفر الخروج 34**: 25*

*لاَ تَذْبَحْ عَلَى**خَمِيرٍ**دَمَ ذَبِيحَتِي، وَلاَ تَبِتْ إِلَى الْغَدِ ذَبِيحَةُ عِيدِ**الْفِصْحِ**.*
*فيعتبروا  من اول 14 العيد بدأ ثم عشاء الفصح في نهاية يوم 14 نيسان بداية ليلة يوم  15 نيسان في كل مكان سواء في اورشليم واليهودية في الجنوب والجليل في  الشمال وغيرها من المناطق ويستمر حتى يوم 21 نيسان. وكل هذا يعتمد على  معرفة بداية الشهر*

*ولكن  بدأت تحدث إشكالية كبيرة لليهود بعد الرجوع من السبي بفترة ما بين القرن  الخامس والرابع ق م وهي ان السامريين الذين يقعون في منتصف الطريق بين  اليهودية والجليل *
*



*​*والذين  بسبب طرد اليهود لهم والعداء الشديد جدا الذي أصبح بينهم بدوءا يضايقون  اليهود عن طريق اشعال نار غريبة تضليلية في يوم خطأ فيأتوا في الشهر الذي  هو 30 يوم. ويوم 29 لم يظهر الهلال يشعلون نار خطأ على قمم الجبال فينخدع  الذين في الجليل ويعتقدوا ان المجمع في اورشليم يقول لهم ان الشهر بدا اول  ليلة فيه وان الشهر السابق 29 رغم ان الشهر الجديد لم يبدأ بعد والشهر الذي  لم ينتهي هو 30 يوم. بل وبدوءا أيضا يقوموا بالعكس ففي الشهر القصير 29  يوم وبعد ان عرفوا في الجليل ان الشهر انتهي وهو قصير والشهر الجديد بدأ  يشعل لهم السامريين نار في اليوم التالي فيعتقد الجليلين انهم خدعوا في  اليوم السابق. وهذا يقود يهود الجليل في الشمال انهم يحتفلون بالأعياد في  يوم خطا قبل او بعد العيد بيوم وهذا سبب انزعاج شديد جدا وبخاصة في عشاء  الفصح الهام جدا *
*فاضطر اليهود ان يستخدموا الرسل بالخيل الذين يستغرقون يومين او ثلاثة أحيانا ليصلوا من اليهودية للجليل **وغيره وهؤلاء ممكن لا يصلوا بسبب قطاع الطرق وغيره. **ولكن بهذه الطريقة **أصبح** اليهود في الجليل يح**تفلون في اول الشهر في ميعاد خطأ** اما قبل بيوم او بعد بيوم حسب الشهر طويل ام قصير**. فمن هذا الوقت صدر قرار من المجمع ان اليهود في اليهودية ي**ح**تفلون **بالأعياد** في اوقاتها **حسب اعلان المجمع **اما اليهود في الشتات مثل الجليل وغيره يحتفلون الأعياد **Yom **Tov **مثل** راس **الشهر **Rosh** Chodesh**وغيره من الأعياد الهامة **في يومين بدل من يوم واحد **وأصبح** الشهر الذي 29 يوم الشهر التالي له يحتفلون يوم 1 **و2 اما** الشهر 30 يحتفلون بيوم 30 ويوم 1 **واليومين **أصبحوا** محفل متساوي القيمة **وبهذا بكل تأكيد سيحتفلون باليوم الحقيقي مع يهود اورشليم ويوم زائد قبله او بعده *
*و**لأن تحديد عيد الفصح والفطير يعتمد على راس الشهر الذي أصبح يومين بدل من يوم **بناء عليه **قرر المجمع ان ي**بدؤوا** يحتفلون في الجليل **بعشاءين** يسميان كل منهما عشاء الفصح **Seder meal** عشاء اول للفصح **First Seder meal** وعشاء ثاني للفصح **Second Seder meal** ويسمى **Yom Tov Sheni** والاثنين متساويين تماما في القدسية والقيمة التاريخية والروحية عندهم **وبخاصة ان الكتاب المقدس سمح بان يتكرر عشاء الفصح من ثاني فصح*
*سفر العدد 9*
*1** وَكَلَّمَ  الرَّبُّ مُوسَى فِي بَرِّيَّةِ سِينَاءَ، فِي السَّنَةِ الثَّانِيَةِ  لِخُرُوجِهِمْ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ فِي الشَّهْرِ الأَوَّلِ قَائِلاً:**2** «وَلْيَعْمَلْ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ الْفِصْحَ فِي وَقْتِهِ.**3** فِي  الْيَوْمِ الرَّابعَ عَشَرَ مِنْ هذَا الشَّهْرِ بَيْنَ الْعَشَاءَيْنِ  تَعْمَلُونَهُ فِي وَقْتِهِ. حَسَبَ كُلِّ فَرَائِضِهِ وَكُلِّ أَحْكَامِهِ  تَعْمَلُونَهُ».**4** فَكَلَّمَ مُوسَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ أَنْ يَعْمَلُوا الْفِصْحَ.**5** فَعَمِلُوا  الْفِصْحَ فِي الشَّهْرِ الأَوَّلِ فِي الْيَوْمِ الرَّابعَ عَشَرَ مِنَ  الشَّهْرِ بَيْنَ الْعَشَاءَيْنِ فِي بَرِّيَّةِ سِينَاءَ، حَسَبَ كُلِّ  مَا أَمَرَ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى هكَذَا فَعَلَ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ.**6** لكِنْ  كَانَ قَوْمٌ قَدْ تَنَجَّسُوا لإِنْسَانٍ مَيْتٍ، فَلَمْ يَحِلَّ لَهُمْ  أَنْ يَعْمَلُوا الْفِصْحَ فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ. فَتَقَدَّمُوا أَمَامَ  مُوسَى وَهَارُونَ فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ،**7** وَقَالُ  لَهُ أُولئِكَ النَّاسُ: «إِنَّنَا مُتَنَجِّسُونَ لإِنْسَانٍ مَيِّتٍ.  لِمَاذَا نُتْرَكُ حَتَّى لاَ نُقَرِّبَ قُرْبَانَ الرَّبِّ فِي وَقْتِهِ  بَيْنَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ؟»**8** فَقَالَ لَهُمْ مُوسَى: «قِفُوا لأَسْمَعَ مَا يَأْمُرُ بِهِ الرَّبُّ مِنْ جِهَتِكُمْ».**9** فَكَلَّمَ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى قَائِلاً:**10** «كَلِّمْ  بَنِي إِسْرَائِيل قَائِلاً: كُلُّ إِنْسَانٍ مِنْكُمْ أَوْ مِنْ  أَجْيَالِكُمْ كَانَ نَجِسًا لِمَيْتٍ، أَوْ فِي سَفَرٍ بَعِيدٍ،  فَلْيَعْمَلِ الْفِصْحَ لِلرَّبِّ.**11** فِي  الشَّهْرِ الثَّانِي، فِي الْيَوْمِ الرَّابعَ عَشَرَ بَيْنَ  الْعَشَاءَيْنِ يَعْمَلُونَهُ. عَلَى فَطِيرٍ وَمُرَارٍ يَأْكُلُونَهُ.**12** لاَ يُبْقُوا مِنْهُ إِلَى الصَّبَاحِ وَلاَ يَكْسِرُوا عَظْمًا مِنْهُ. حَسَبَ كُلِّ فَرَائِضِ الْفِصْحِ يَعْمَلُونَهُ.**13** لكِنْ  مَنْ كَانَ طَاهِرًا وَلَيْسَ فِي سَفَرٍ، وَتَرَكَ عَمَلَ الْفِصْحِ،  تُقْطَعُ تِلْكَ النَّفْسُ مِنْ شَعْبِهَا، لأَنَّهَا لَمْ تُقَرِّبْ  قُرْبَانَ الرَّبِّ فِي وَقْتِهِ. ذلِكَ الإِنْسَانُ يَحْمِلُ خَطِيَّتَهُ.*
*وهو نفس قدسية واهمية الفصح الأول*
*وتكرر هذا في*
*سفر اخبار الأيام الثاني 30*
*1** وَأَرْسَلَ  حَزَقِيَّا إِلَى جَمِيعِ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَيَهُوذَا، وَكَتَبَ أَيْضًا  رَسَائِلَ إِلَى أَفْرَايِمَ وَمَنَسَّى أَنْ يَأْتُوا إِلَى بَيْتِ  الرَّبِّ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ لِيَعْمَلُوا فِصْحًا لِلرَّبِّ إِلهِ  إِسْرَائِيلَ.**2** فَتَشَاوَرَ الْمَلِكُ وَرُؤَسَاؤُهُ وَكُلُّ الْجَمَاعَةِ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ أَنْ يَعْمَلُوا الْفِصْحَ فِي الشَّهْرِ الثَّانِي،**3** لأَنَّهُمْ  لَمْ يَقْدِرُوا أَنْ يَعْمَلُوهُ فِي ذلِكَ الْوَقْتِ، لأَنَّ  الْكَهَنَةَ لَمْ يَتَقَدَّسُوا بِالْكِفَايَةِ، وَالشَّعْبَ لَمْ  يَجْتَمِعُوا إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ.**4** فَحَسُنَ الأَمْرُ فِي عَيْنَيِ الْمَلِكِ وَعُيُونِ كُلِّ الْجَمَاعَةِ.*
*وبناء عليه تكرار عشاء فصح ليكون مناسب لكل اليهود في كل مكان هذا كان غير مخالف للكتاب. *
*وكان  حسب الشهر قصير ام طويل يحتفل بعشاء الفصح الأول في الليلة السابقة رغم  انه لا يذبح فيه خروف الفصح الا النهار التالي. وأحيانا يأتي العشاء الثاني  بعد العشاء الأول الذي يكون فيه ذبح خروف الفصح واكل.*
*وأصبح  تنقية الخمير تبدأ من يوم 13 ويأكلون فطير لان في نهايته ومع بداية ليلة  يوم 14 سيكون عشاء الفصح الأول رغم ان خروف الفصح لم يذبح بعد وسيذبح في  نهاية نهار يوم 14 وسيأكلون عشاء الفصح الثاني ليلة يوم 15 *
*وبدأ يعتبر هذا اليوم هو بداية عيد الفطير الذي يذبح فيه الفصح*
*Nechama Golding and Yehuda **Shurpin**,** Yom Tov.*
*واستمر  اليهود من هذا الوقت يهود اورشليم يحتفلون عيد الفصح بعشاء فصح واحد فقط  وهو بعد ذبح خروف الفصح في نهاية يوم 14 (التوقيت الذي فيه  المسيح أسلم الروح) ويأكلون الفصح في ليلة يوم 15 نيسان ولكن يهود الجليل  والشتات كلهم أصبح امر مهم جدا طقسي  ومقدس أن يحتفلون بعشاءين للفصح الاثنين متساويين في الأهمية حسب ما يأتي  الفصح بعد شهر طويل ام قصير *
*



*
*فقد يكون  العشاء الفصح الذي ليس فيه خروف الفصح سابق للذبح والثاني بعد الذبح  مباشرة أي بعد يوم 13 وليلة يوم 14 يكون عشاء اول فيه كل مكونات عشاء الفصح  فيما عدا خروف الفصح ولكن فقط مكانه عظمة مشوية ونهاية يوم 14 يذبح الفصح  ومع بداية ليلة يوم 15 يأكلون عشاء الفصح الثاني وفيه خروف الفصح  نفسه (وهذا ما حدث في فصح صلب المسيح) ويبدأ عيد الفطير من بداية نزع  والتنقية من الخمير يوم 13 نيسان يعتبر بداية أيام الفطير لتاتي ليلة 14  نيسان لا يوجد فيها خمير لأكل اول عشاء للفصح. *
*او  أحيانا العكس فيكون يذبح الفصح في نهاية 14 ويأكلون عشاء الفصح الأول في  ليلة يوم 15 والعشاء الثاني للفصح الذي يكون فيه خروف الفصح الليلة التالية  وهي ليلة يوم 16 *
*April  14, 2014, Israel National News, Volunteers Save Kathmandu Seder,  Accessed June 22, 2014, "...Chabad house, which is expecting over 1,000  people for Monday night's seder**..."*

*April  15th, 2014, Global Post, From Kathmandu to Jerusalem, how Jews around  the world are celebrating Passover, Accessed June 28, 2014*
*وحتى  الذكور اليهود الجليليين الذين يذهبون من الشتات ومن الجليل لليهودية في  عيد الفصح أيضا يفعلون هذا لأنهم احتفلوا ببداية الشهر في يومين. *

*استمر  هذا الامر حتى خراب اورشليم سنة 70 م. ولكن بسبب خراب اورشليم وهدم الهيكل  وأصبح اليهود هم كلهم يهود شتات فأصبح كلهم يحتفلون بعشاءين للفصح لأنه لا  يوجد يهود اورشليم فقد خربت اورشليم وانهدم الهيكل. والتغيير الثاني هو  انه لا يوجد هيكل يسفك دم الفصح في فناؤه فأصبح اليهود لا يذبحون خروف فصح  أصلا بل فقط في عشاءين الفصح يأكلوا كل مكونات عشاء الفصح ولكن بدل من  الخروف يضعون عظمة فقط رمز لخروف الفصح الذي لا يذبح. *
*واستمروا  عشاءين الفصح مرة في ليلة 14 وليلة 15 ومرة في ليلة 15 وليلة 16 وكان بها  خلاف بسيط بين مدرستي شمعي وهيليل ولكن متفقين انها ممكن تأتي قبل عشاء  الفصح الذي يذبح فيه الفصح حسب طول الشهر وبهذا يطول العيد يوم وهو اليوم  السابق*
*وبهذا يقول التقليد اليهودي ان عيد الفطير وهو 7 أيام يستمر في الحقيقة 8 أيام لمن هم في الشتات من 14 الي 21*
*. Passover Lasts 7 or 8 Days*
*Symbolic  of the time it took the Jewish people to flee from Egypt, Passover and  its dietary restrictions last 7 days for people in Israel, and 8 if  you're anywhere else in the world. *
*WikiMedia**, **Passover Lasts 7 or 8 Days*
*بل  ويلقب اليوم 13 الذي يبدأ فيه تنقية البيت من الفطير بانه  بداية أيام الفطير الذي سيذبح فيه الفصح في نهاية اليوم التالي لان الفطير  أصبح يبدأ قبل الفصح بليلة*
*حتى  اتى القرن الرابع الميلادي وقرر رؤساء اليهود ومنهم ساجي هيليل ان يثبتوا  النتيجة لأنه كما قال التلمود الخوف من لخبطة راس الشهر انتهى. ولكن لأهمية  العشاء الثاني الذي أصبح قانون للراباوات فثبتوه فانتهى احتمالية ان يأتي  في ليلة 14 ولكن ثبتوه بان يكون بعد العشاء الأول فالعشاء الأول في ليلة  يوم 15 نيسان والعشاء الثاني ليلة يوم 16 نيسان ومتساويين في القداسة  والاهمية التاريخية والروحية*
*ومن يخالف العشاء الثاني يكون خاطئ بل وينزع من الشعب لأنه خالف الفصح*
*“The  sages sent [word] to the exiles, ‘Be careful to keep the customs of  your forefathers, and keep two days of the festival, for someday the  government may promulgate a decree, and you will come to err.’”*
*Talmud, Beitzah 4b.*
*سفر العدد 9**: 13*

*لكِنْ مَنْ كَانَ طَاهِرًا وَلَيْسَ فِي سَفَرٍ، وَتَرَكَ عَمَلَ**الْفِصْحِ،**تُقْطَعُ تِلْكَ**النَّفْسُ**مِنْ شَعْبِهَا، لأَنَّهَا لَمْ تُقَرِّبْ قُرْبَانَ الرَّبِّ فِي وَقْتِهِ. ذلِكَ الإِنْسَانُ يَحْمِلُ خَطِيَّتَهُ**.*
*وهو ليس عشاء استثنائي بل عشاءي الفصح متساويين في القدسية والاهمية *
*ومن يريد ان يتأكد من كل ما أقول يستطيع ان يسال أي يهودي **وبخاصة الارثوزكس **في الشتات سواء في أوروبا او أمريكا او غيره عما يسمى بعشاء الفصح الثاني وهو **The Second Seder meal** او **Yom Tov Sheni*
*وأيضا اضع المزيد من المراجع*
*Second  Seder: The Seder contains the observance of many biblical and  rabbinical mitzvot, including: eating matzah, eating maror (bitter  herbs), drinking four cups of wine, relating the story of the Exodus to  our children, reclining as a symbol of freedom, etc**.*
*http://www.chabad.org/holidays/passover/pesach_cdo/aid/1723/jewish/Passover-Calendar.htm*
*وأيضا *
*Hebrew for Christians John J. Parsons when does Passover begin*

*ولكن  التغيير الأخير هو تم سنة 1846 م وفيها لغوا تماما اليوم  الثامن للفطير بسبب تحسين وسائل الاتصالات فانتهى أي شيء يتم في يوم 13 ولا  يؤكل عشاء فصح في ليلة 14 ولكن أصبح فقط يذبح الفصح يوم 14 مساء ويؤكل  ليلة 15 وعشاء الفصح الثاني ليلة يوم 16 وأصبح 7 أيام وتم الغاء تماما  اليوم الثامن *
*وهذا ذكر في أماكن كثيرة احضر منها مجلة شهيرة وهي التايم في مقال فيها عن هذا*
*



*
*http://content.time.com/time/specials/packages/article/0,28804,2065531_2065534_2065674,00.html*

*ففي  زمن المسيح الذي هو يعتبر هو وتلاميذه اغلبهم جليليين  فكان للجليليين أتى عشاء الفصح الأول الذي به كل المكونات الهامة قبل ذبح  خروف الفصح ليلة 14 والعشاء الثاني للفصح بعد ذبح الفصح ليلة 15 واليوم  السابق كان الاستعداد ونزع الفطير ويعتبر يوم ثامن ضمنا للعيد رغم انه ليس  اليوم الأول للفطير *
*هذا ما يعلنه التاريخ اليهودي. ولكن البعض يقول الامر أقدم من القرن الخامس ق م *
*فيوجد  بعض الربوات مثل رابي هايج ايون من القرن الحادي عشر يقولوا ان العشاء  الثاني للفصح الذي يأتي قبل ذبح الفصح هو ليس من زمن بعد السبي ولا من زمن  الأنبياء قبله بل بدايته من أيام يشوع ابن نون نفسه عند تقسيم الأرض ووضع  نظام يومين بدل من يوم لأجل اختلاف رؤية الهلال قبل تنظيم امر اشعال النار*
*Rabbi  Hai Gaon was the undisputed authority on Jewish law in the early 11th  century. He writes that the requirement that one should keep a second  day of Yom Tov outside of Israel really stems from the days of the  prophets, and perhaps even from the days of Yehoshua (Joshua) ben Nun.*
*Otzar HaGeonim, Masechet Yom Tov (Beitzah) 4b.*
*وهذا  جعل العشاءين للذين في اليهودية هو ما بين التاسعة الى غروب يوم 14 وبداية  ليلة يوم 15 وللذين في الشمال ما بين بداية ليلة يوم 14 وبداية ليلة يوم  15 وهذا ما كنت اشير اليه في الموضوعات السابقة في تفسير العشائين *
*وتكلم كثير من الراباوات عن أهمية العشائين وقدسيتهم المتماثلة ومخالفة أي منهم هو خطية كبيرة *
*The Tzemach Tzedek, the third Lubavitcher rebbe, expounding on what Kabbalists such as Rabbi Moshe Cordovero and others write*
*Derech Mitzvotecha 198a.*
*وأكدوا الكثيرين ان اليهود وبخاصة خارج اورشليم لابد ان يحتفلوا بعشاءين للفصح من وقت بناء الهيكل الثاني وحتى الان *
*when  the Holy Temple is rebuilt and the Sanhedrin is reestablished, those  outside of Israel proper will continue to celebrate Yom Tov for two days**.*
*Lubavitcher Rebbe*
*Torat Menachem 5749, vol. 1, p. 227 (talk during the day of Simchat Torah).*

*Derashot Chatam Sofer, vol. 2, p. 272b.*
*قبل  ان اختم هذه النقطة اذكر شيء هام وهو عشاء الفصح الثاني هو بالنسبة لليهود  ليس بالشيء الهين او اقل أهمية من العشاء الأول بل الراباوات يصروا على  توضيح أهمية قيمة العشاء الثاني وانه نفس أهمية ومعاني ورموز عشاء الفصح  الأول بل ينتهروا من يريدوا ان يحتفلوا حاليا بعشاء فصح واحد *


----------



## e-Sword (24 يونيو 2015)

*وسأنقل لكم بعض من اقوالهم حتى الحالية عن أهمية العشاءين متساوية من موقع يهودي في مقال تحت عنوان *
*How Important Is The Second Seder**?*
*Here’s an example to illustrate the degree of the 2nd day’s sanctity: According to Jewish law it is forbidden to say G**‑**d's  name unnecessarily, even by saying a prayer when it is not the  appropriate time for that prayer. Yet on the second day of the Passover  holiday, we use exactly the same text for the blessings and prayers as  we did on the first day, including G**‑**d's name. We repeatedly say, “Blessed are you G**‑**d...  Who sanctified the holiday,” and the like. This would not be  permissible if the second day were merely a nice tradition! In fact,  that blessing would be false! Which holiday are we talking about?  Yesterday's?!*

*Another  example of how we sanctify the 2nd day is the blessing we recite before  eating matzah. Now, although we may not eat bread for all eight days of  the holiday, only at the Seder is it a mitzvah to actually eat matzah.  And yet, before eating matzah at the second Seder we also say, “Blessed  are you G**‑**d  …who has sanctified us and commanded us to eat matzah.” Again, if the  second day is mere tradition, or as some have called it, “good sermon  material,” why would we be allowed to make this blessing over the  matzah, saying that we are commanded to eat it?*

*These are just some examples that signify the holy status of the second day of Passover outside of Israel*
*http://www.chabad.org/holidays/passover/pesach_cdo/aid/1493558/jewish/How-Important-Is-The-Second-Seder.htm*
*باختصار  هو يوضح لو ان أحد يعتبر عشاء الفصح الثاني اقل أهمية هو يعتبر ينطق باسم  الرب إلهه باطلا عندما يقول بركة اسم الرب الذي قدس هذا اليوم *

*انتقل لنقطة أخرى تاريخية تنقلها لنا الموسوعة اليهودية *
*واشرح باختصار الفكرة ثم أقدم ما قالته الموسوعة *
*الفصح في هذه السنة اتى يوم سبت *
*



*
*وكان هناك خلاف ما بين الراباوات في اورشليم هل الفصح اهم من السبت ام السبت اهم من الفصح *
*السبت  هو بالطبع ممنوع ان يتم فيه أي عمل ولا حتى شوى او غيره لأنه مقدس فيه  راحة وتقديس وعبادة للرب. ولكن الفصح فيه أوامر هامة وهي بعد الذبح تجهيز  الخروف وشيه واكله وكل ما به من اعدادات وهذا يستلزم مجهود ممنوع صنعه في  أيام السبوت الطبيعية *
*اغلبهم  يعتبرون الفصح اعلى من السبت ولهذا لو اتى الفصح يوم سبت (15 نيسان مساء  وصباح) يذبح الفصح في نهاية نهار الجمعة (بداية من الثالثة بعد الظهر نهار  14 نيسان) ويعد في ليلة السبت ويؤكل في ليلة السبت (ليلة 15 نيسان) وما  يتبقى منه لبداية نهار السبت يحرق بالنار. ولكن قلة من الفريسيين كانوا  يصروا ان السبت أعظم من الفصح ولهذا لو اتى الفصح سبت يذبح الفصح ليلة  الجمعة (نهاية نهار 13 نيسان ليلة الجمعة 14 نيسان) ويؤكل. وما يتبقى منه  لنهار الجمعة (14 نيسان) يحرق بالنار والسبت بداية من ليلة السبت (ليلة 15  نيسان) يأكلون العشاء الثاني ويستريحوا ولا يفعلوا شيء. وكان هذا الامر  بالنسبة لليهود مسموح الاثنين سواء ذبح واكل ليلة 14 نيسان او ليلة 15  نيسان فقط في موقف السبت حسب كل طائفة *
*هذا تقوله الموسوعة باختصار مع وضح مرجع لهذا *
*Chwolson  ("Das Letzte Passahmal Christi," St. Petersburg, 1893) has ingeniously  suggested that the priests were guided by the older Halakah, according  to which the law of the Passover was regarded as superior to that of the  Sabbath, so that the lamb could be sacrificed even on Friday night;   whereas Jesus and his disciples would seem to have adopted the more  rigorous view of the Pharisees by which the paschal lamb ought to be  sacrificed on the eve of the 14th of Nisan when the 15th coincided with  the Sabbath (see Bacher in "J. Q. R." v. 683-686).*
*http://www.jewishencyclopedia.com/articles/8616-jesus-of-nazareth*
*ولكن  هذا لا ينطبق على المسيح وتلاميذه لأنهم ليسوا من فريسيين اورشليم ولا  يتبعوا لأي طائفة منهم. وما تقوله الموسوعة هو تحامل على الرب يسوع  وتلاميذه لان الموسوعة اليهودية متحاملة جدا على المسيحية.*
*فما قلته أولا هو الصحيح ولكن اردت ان أوضح أيضا ذه النقطة*


----------



## e-Sword (24 يونيو 2015)

*ثالثا ما قالته الاناجيل الأربعة *
*بعد ان اعتقد شرحت جيدا التاريخ والتقليد اليهودي بالمراجع وأطلت فيه قليلا لكيلا ادع مجال للشك *
*الان بناء على هذا ندرس معا ما قاله المبشرين الأربعة الذين هم من خلفية يهودية ويعرفون ويطبقون الطقس اليهودي *
*الرب يسوع المسيح وتلاميذه جليليين**.** والجليليين يحتفلون **بعشاءين** للفصح **أحدهما** قد يأتي قبل ذبح خروف الفصح وهو عشاء مقدس هام جدا ويسمى عشاء الفصح **Seder meal* *وهو الذي أسس فيه المسيح الافخارستيا **وبعد هذا ذبح المسيح في نفس وقت ذبح خروف الفصح *
*



*
*



*​ *والاعداد من العهد الجديد*​ *انجيل متي 26*​ *مت 26 :17* *وفي اول** ايام الفطير تقدم التلاميذ الى يسوع قائلين له اين تريد ان نعد لك **لتآكل** الفصح *​ *فهمنا اول أيام الفطير هو يوم نزع الفطير وهو يوم الخميس 13 نيسان لكي يأتي عشاء الفصح الأول ليلة الجمعة 14 نيسان بدون خمير.*​ *مع ملاحظة ان الكلمة المستخدمة ليست اون أي الترتيب الأول ولكن بروتون **πρωτη* *التي تعني اول وأيضا قبل *
*G4413*
πρῶτος
prōtos
_pro'-tos_
Contracted superlative of G4253;  _foremost_ (in time, place, order or importance): - before, beginning, best, chief (-est), first (of all), former.
*الأول في الوقت والمكان والترتيب او الأهمية **وقبل** وبداية وأفضل ورئيس وأول **وسابق*​ *واستخدمت عدة مرات بمعنى قبل مثل يوحنا 1: 15 و1: 30*​ *فأول تعبير صحيح وهو الأقرب لأنه يوم نزع الخميرة وقبل صحيح لأنه قبل وقت ذبح الفصح *​ *مت 26 :18** فقال اذهبوا الى المدينة الى فلان **وقولوا له** المعلم يقول ان وقتي قريب عندك اصنع الفصح مع تلاميذي *​ *مت 26 :19** ففعل التلاميذ كما امرهم يسوع و اعدوا الفصح *​ *مت 26 :20** و لما كان المساء اتكا مع الاثني عشر *​ *مت 26 :21** و فيما هم ياكلون قال الحق اقول لكم ان واحد منكم يسلمني *​ *يأكلون عشاء الفصح الأول الذي به كل المكونات والماتزا أي الخبز الغير مختمر ولكن فقط بعظمة مشوية *​ *مت 26 :22** فحزنوا جدا و ابتدا كل واحد منهم يقول له هل انا هو يا رب *​ *مت 26 :23** فاجاب و قال الذي يغمس يده معي في الصحفة هو يسلمني *​ *مت 26 :24** ان ابن الانسان ماض كما هو مكتوب عنه و لكن ويل لذلك الرجل الذي به يسلم ابن الانسان كان خيرا لذلك الرجل لو لم يولد *​ *مت 26 :25** فاجاب يهوذا مسلمه و قال هل انا هو يا سيدي قال له انت قلت *​ *مت 26 :26** و فيما هم ياكلون اخذ يسوع الخبز و بارك و كسر و اعطى التلاميذ و قال خذوا كلوا هذا هو جسدي *​ *مت 26 :27** و اخذ الكاس و شكر و اعطاهم قائلا اشربوا منها كلكم *​ *مت 26 :28** لان هذا هو دمي الذي للعهد الجديد الذي يسفك من اجل كثيرين لمغفرة الخطايا *​ *مت 26 :29** و اقول لكم اني من الان لا اشرب من نتاج الكرمة هذا الى ذلك اليوم حينما اشربه معكم جديدا في ملكوت ابي *​ *متي البشير الذي يعرف ان الفصح يأكل في اول ايام الفطير 15 وهذا صحيح من العهد القديم *​ *الفصح يذبح  في نهاية يوم ال 14 يليه مساءا يوم 15 اول يوم الفطير ويستمر من ال 14 الى  ال 21 يليه احتفال في اول يوم اي يوم 15 لمرور يوم كامل  لأن الابتداء مساءا واحتفال في اخر يوم والتثنية 23 تذكر العيد  اي الاحتفال وهو فعلا يوم 15 لكن يوجد فرق بين الاحتفال وبين العشاء الأول  للفصح الذي يكون ليلة يوم 14. وهذا يعتبر بداية عيد الفطير*
*و** يقول يوسيفوس المؤرِّخ **اليهودي الروماني **أن عيد الفصح وعيد الفطير كانا يُعتبران معاً عيداً واحداً ممتداً لمدة ثمانية أيام (**Josephus, Ant. II, 15,1**)  وكانت هذه الأيام الثمانية تدعى بصفة إجمالية: “أيام الفطير”. فكان في  اللغة الدارجة: “أول أيام الفطير” يعني يوم ذبح خروف الفصح الذي يسبق أيام  ال**فطير السبعة. *
*نص كلام يوسيفوس:*
*Whence it is that, in memory of the want we were then in, we keep a feast for **eight days**, which is called the **feast of unleavened bread*
*آثار اليهود 2 : 15 : 1*
*و يؤيدها **albert barnes** فى تفسيره حيث يقول:*
*The first day: The feast continued "eight" days, including the day on which the paschal lamb was killed and eaten*
*ويقول أيضا العالم اليهودي المسياني *
*Alfred Edersheim :*
*[The cycle of Temple-festivals appropri**ately opens with 'the Passover'* *and  'Feast of Unleavened Bread.' For, properly speaking, these two are  quite distinct (Lev. 23:5, 6;  Num. 28:16,17;  2 Chron. 30:15, 21;  Ezra  6:19, 22;  Mark 14:1), the 'Passover' taking place on the 14th of  Nisan, and the 'Feast of Unleavened Bread' commencing on the 15th, and  lasting for seven days, to the 21st of the month (Exod. 12:15). But from  their close connection they are generally treated as one, both in the  Old and in the New Testament (Matt. 26:17;  Mark 14:12;  Luke 22:1);   and Josephus, on one occasion, even describes it as 'a feast for eight  days' (Antiq. 2.317;  but comp. 3.249: 9.271).]*
*فعيد الفطير هو اسم لعيد به يوم الفصح يوم 14 وعيد الفطير 7 أيام من 15 الي 21 فالثمان أيام يطلق عليهم عيد الفطير*
*ولكن  لان المسيح وتلاميذه من الجليل فهم يجهزون عشاء الفصح السابق بليلة لذبح  خروف الفصح. وهذا العشاء به كل المكونات التي تكلمت عنها سابقا بما فيه  الماتزا فيما عدا بدل خروف الفصح الذي لم يذبح بعد يوضع عظمة مشوية وهذا  العشاء مهم جدا التجهيز له كما وضحت *
*وهذا ما يتفق معه*
*انجيل **مرقس 14 *​ *14 :12* *وفي اليوم** الاول من الفطير حين كانوا يذبحون الفصح قا**ل له تلاميذه اين تريد ان نمضي و**نعد لتاكل الفصح *
*يستخدم نفس تعبير بروتون اول وقبل *
*تعبير يذبحون الفصح كما وضحت لأنه سيكون في نهاية نهار 14 نيسان بعد العشاء الاول*
*14 :13* *فأرسل** اثنين من تلاميذه و**قال لهما اذهبا الى المدينة فيلاقيكما انسان حامل جرة ماء اتبعاه *
*14 :14** و حيثما يدخل فقولا لرب البيت ان المعلم يقول اين المنزل حيث اكل الفصح مع تلاميذي *
*14 :15** فهو يريكما علية كبيرة مفروشة معدة هناك اعدا لنا *
*14 :16** فخرج تلميذاه و اتيا الى المدينة و وجدا كما قال لهما فاعدا الفصح *
*14 :17** و لما كان المساء جاء مع الاثني عشر *
*وهذا عشاء الفصح الأول المقدس كما وضحت *
*وهذا  صحيح كما وضحت تفصيلا من العهد القديم فاليوم الأول من أعياد الفطير  الثمانية أيام هو عيد الفصح فعيد الفصح الذي هو يوم 14 واهم ما فيه ذبح  الفصح في نهاية يوم 14 قبل ليلة يوم 15 *
*ولكن الجليليين في هذه السنة يأكلون عشاء الفصح الأول في ليلة يوم 14 وعشاء الفصح الذي بعد الذبح في ليلة يوم 15 (عشاءين) *
*وايضا يتفق مع هذا*​ *انجيل لوقا 22*​ *22 :7** و**جاء يوم الفطير الذي كان ينبغي ان يذبح فيه الفصح *​ *مؤكدا ان المعنى هو الأول **وهذا يؤكد ان الكلام عن نهاية يوم 13 الذي في ليلة 14 عشاء الفصح الاول*​ *22 :8* *فأرسل** بطرس ويوحنا قائلا اذهبا و**اعدا لنا الفصح لناكل *​ *يقصد عشاء الفصح الأول ليلة يوم 14 نيسان وهي يوم الخميس مساء وهي ليلة الجمعة *​ *22 :9** فقالا له اين تريد ان نعد *​ *22 :10** فقال لهما **إذا** دخلتما المدينة يستقبلكما انسان حامل جرة ماء اتبعاه الى البيت حيث يدخل *​ *22 :11** و**قولا لرب البيت يقول لك المعلم اين المنزل حيث اكل الفصح مع تلاميذي *​ *22 :12** فذاك يريكما علية كبيرة مفروشة هناك اعدا *​ *22 :13** فانطلقا و**وجدا كما قال لهما **فأعدا** الفصح *​ *22 :14** ولما كانت الساعة **اتكأ** و**الاثني عشر رسولا معه *​ *22 :15** و**قال لهم شهوة اشتهيت ان اكل هذا الفصح معكم قبل ان **أتألم* ​ *22 :16* *لأني** اقول لكم **أنى** لا اكل منه بعد حتى يكمل في ملكوت الله *​ *22 :17** ثم تناول كاسا وشكر وقال خذوا هذه و**اقتسموها بينكم *​ *22 :18* *لأني** اقول لكم **أنى** لا اشرب من نتاج الكرمة حتى **يأتي** ملكوت الله *​ *22 :19** واخذ خبزا وشكر وكسر و**اعطاهم قائلا هذا هو جسدي الذي يبذل عنكم اصنعوا هذا لذكري *​ *22 :20** و**كذلك الكاس ايضا بعد العشاء قائلا هذه الكاس هي العهد الجديد بدمي الذي يسفك عنكم *​ *لوقا البشير يوضح كاسين من الأربعة الذين هم *​ *1 كاس الشكر على عبور المهلك (الغضب) وهي في البداية*​ *2 كاس الفصح المذبوح لأجل الخلاص (الكفارة) مع بداية العشاء*​ *3 كاس البركة (الخلاص) بعد العشاء*​ *4 كاس التهليل (الملكوت) لم يشربها المسيح *​ *بل المسيح يوضح انه ليس فقط لن يشرب الكاس الرابعة ولكن أيضا لن **يأكل** عشاء الفصح الليلة التالية (**شهوة اشتهيت ان اكل هذا الفصح معكم قبل ان أتألم**) لأنه سيكون **بتألم** ويقدم نفسه كفصح حقيقي عن العالم*​ *بل  أيضا معلمنا لوقا يضيف معلومة هامة جدا وهي ان المسيح لن يأكل الوجبة  الثانية لان في وقت الوجبة الثانية هو يكمل الفصح والفداء الحقيقي وتتميم  الكفارة المطلوب الملكوت (**أنى لا اكل منه بعد حتى يكمل في ملكوت الله**) وهذا تعبير رائع بإرشاد الروح القدس وهذا نفهمه أكثر بعد ان فهمنا التقليد اليهودي **المبني على العهد القديم ومعناه فعشاء الفصح الأول اكله مع تلاميذه واسس فيه سر الافخارستيا **فصح العهد الجديد **فبدل الخبز (الماتزا) والكاس **الذي هو عشاء الفصح المسيح قدم لنا جسده ودمه للعهد الجديد*​ *أيضا يوحنا الحبيب يعرف هذا *​ *انجيل يوحنا 13*​ *13: 1 اما يسوع قبل عيد الفصح و**هو عالم ان ساعته قد جاءت لينتقل من هذا العالم الى الاب اذ كان قد **أحب** خاصته الذين في العالم **أحبهم** الى المنتهى *​ * ويوحنا  الحبيب يقول هذا في يوم الاربعاء الذي في هذا الاربعاء خان يهوذا السيد  المسيح واتفق من رؤساء الكهنة لتسليمه وهذا الطقس الذي تمارسه **الكنيسة** وفي القراءات **الكنسية** المؤسس من القرن الاول الميلادي ويعرفه القديس يوحنا جيدا وهو بالفعل الذي يوازي يوم 13 نيسان الذي تتفق فيه **الكنيسة** انه اليوم الذي قرر فيه يهوذا **الخيانة* *ويقرا** هذا الفصل عن خيانة يهوذا  *
*يوحنا  الحبيب يتكلم ليس عن ليلة العشاء الاخير التي تمت بعد نهاية يوم 13 وبداية  ليلة يوم 14 ولكن يتكلم عن احداث ما قبل بداية هذه الليلة *​ ​ *والقديس يوحنا الحبيب لا يشرح الافخارستيا فقد شرحه بقية المبشرين *​ *وقد أكد كثير من المفسرين هذا الامر وليس رائي الشخصي *​ * ابونا انطونيوس فكري *​ لم يتحدث معلمنا يوحنا عن سر الإفخارستيا فقد سبقه البشيرون وشرحوه وكان الطقس قد أصبح الجميع يمارسونه فلا حاجة لأن يعيد شرحه.​ ​ *ابونا تادرس يعقوب*​ لم  يذكر الإنجيلي يوحنا أحداث أيام الثلاثاء والأربعاء والخميس من الأسبوع  الأخير حيث أوردها الإنجيليون الثلاثة السابقون في شيءٍ من التفصيل، ولم  يرد أن يتحدث عن تأسيس سرّ الإفخارستيا (مت ٢٦: ٢٦؛ مر ١٤: ٢٢؛ لو ٢٢: ١٩).
​ *جيل*​ *Joh 13:1* *Now before the feast of the passover*,....  This feast was instituted as a memorial of the deliverance of the  children of Israel out of Egypt, and was an eminent type of Christ;  and  this passover was what Christ had greatly desired, it being his last,  and when he was to express his great love to his people, mentioned here,  by dying for them. 
​ *كلارك*​ what is here said is consistent with what we read in the other evangelists. See Mat_26:2;  Joh_12:1.
​ *ويزلي*​ *Joh 13:1*  Before  the feast - Namely, on Wednesday, in the paschal week. Having loved his  own - His apostles, he loved them to the end - Of his life.
*وغيرهم الكثيرين*​ *وبهذا نكون تأكدنا من اول نقطه اننا هنا نتحدث عن خيانة يهوذا وعشاء الاربعاء *​ *ثم ينتقل الى نهاية يوم الخميس وبداية ليلة الجمعة العظيمة وهو ليلة 14 نيسان الذي في نهاية نهاره التالي يذبح حروف الفصح *​ *



*​ *يكمل يوحنا الحبيب ويقول*​ *انجيل يوحنا 13*​ *13: 2 فحين كان العشاء وقد القى الشيطان في قلب يهوذا سمعان الإسخريوطي ان يسلمه *​ *هذا عشاء الفصح الأول قبل ذبح الفصح كما قال نصا يوحنا الحبيب *​ *13: 3 يسوع و**هو عالم ا**ن الاب قد دفع كل شيء الى يديه وانه من عند الله خرج و**الى الله يمضي *​ *فنري  فصل في الكلام بعد ان انتهي من كلامه عن خيانة يهوذا في اليوم السابق وهنا  يتكلم عن خميس العهد وهو يوم 14 نيسان ولكن بدون ان يذكر اليوم لأنه شرح  تفصيلا في بقية الاناجيل قبل ان يكتب يوحنا الحبيب انجيله بفتره *​ *13 :21* *لما قال يسوع هذا اضطرب بالروح وشهد و**قال الحق الحق اقول لكم ان واحدا منكم سيسلمني *
*13 :22** فكان **التلاميذ ينظرون بعضهم الى بعض و**هم محتارون في من قال عنه *
*13 :23** و**كان متكئا في حضن يسوع واحد من تلاميذه كان يسوع يحبه *
*13 :24* *فأومأ** اليه سمعان بطرس ان يسال من عسى ان يكون الذي قال عنه *
*13 :25** فاتكا ذاك على صدر يسوع و**قال له يا سيد من هو *
*13 :26** اجاب يسو**ع هو ذاك الذي اغمس انا اللقمة واعطيه فغمس اللقمة و**اعطاها ليهوذا سمعان **الإسخريوطي* 
*13 :27** فبعد اللقمة دخله الشيطان فقال له يسوع ما انت تعمله فاعمله **بأكثر** سرعة *
*وهذا  حدث ليلة يوم 14 نيسان وهو ليلة الجمعة العظيمة التي تم فيها عشاء الفصح  الأول التي بعد العشاء خرج المسيح لبستان جثيماني وتم القبض وتسليمه  ومحاكماته في منتصف الليل وبداية النهار التالي وهو نهار 14 نيسان الذي  سيذبح اليهود خروف الفصح بعد منتصف نهاره وهذا هو الوقت الذي أسلم الرب  يسوع فيه الروح *
*



*
*ويوحنا الحبيب وضح ذلك اكثر *
*إنجيل يوحنا 18**: 28*

*ثُمَّ  جَاءُوا بِيَسُوعَ مِنْ عِنْدِ قَيَافَا إِلَى دَارِ الْوِلاَيَةِ،  وَكَانَ صُبْحٌ. وَلَمْ يَدْخُلُوا هُمْ إِلَى دَارِ الْوِلاَيَةِ لِكَيْ  لاَ يَتَنَجَّسُوا، فَيَأْكُلُونَ* *الْفِصْحَ**.*
*فهم لم يذبحوا الفصح بعد ولكن الجليليين أكلوا عشاء الفصح الأول *
*وأيضا  بيلاطس يعرف هذا وكان يطلق لهم اسير يوم عيد الفصح صباحا قبل ذبح  الفصح ليتحرر كتعبير الحرية في عيد الفصح ويطلق قبل الظهيرة ليتطهر ويأكل  الفصح أي صباح 14 نيسان وهو يوم الجمعة قبل الظهيرة *
*إنجيل يوحنا 18**: 39*

*وَلَكُمْ عَادَةٌ أَنْ أُطْلِقَ لَكُمْ وَاحِدًا فِي* *الْفِصْحِ**. **أَفَتُرِيدُونَ أَنْ أُطْلِقَ لَكُمْ مَلِكَ الْيَهُودِ؟**».*
*وهذا ما أكده المبشرين *
*انجيل متى 27*
*15** وَكَانَ الْوَالِي مُعْتَادًا فِي الْعِيدِ أَنْ يُطْلِقَ لِلْجَمْعِ أَسِيرًا وَاحِدًا، مَنْ أَرَادُوهُ.**
**16** وَكَانَ لَهُمْ حِينَئِذٍ أَسِيرٌ مَشْهُورٌ يُسَمَّى بَارَابَاسَ.**
**17** فَفِيمَا  هُمْ مُجْتَمِعُونَ قَالَ لَهُمْ بِيلاَطُسُ: «مَنْ تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ  أُطْلِقَ لَكُمْ؟ بَارَابَاسَ أَمْ يَسُوعَ الَّذِي يُدْعَى الْمَسِيحَ؟»*

*انجيل مرقس 15*
*6** وَكَانَ يُطْلِقُ لَهُمْ فِي كُلِّ عِيدٍ أَسِيرًا وَاحِدًا، مَنْ طَلَبُوهُ.**
**7** وَكَانَ الْمُسَمَّى بَارَابَاسَ مُوثَقًا مَعَ رُفَقَائِهِ فِي الْفِتْنَةِ، الَّذِينَ فِي الْفِتْنَةِ فَعَلُوا قَتْلاً.**
**8** فَصَرَخَ الْجَمْعُ وَابْتَدَأُوا يَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ يَفْعَلَ كَمَا كَانَ دَائِمًا يَفْعَلُ لَهُمْ.**
**9** فَأَجَابَهُمْ بِيلاَطُسُ: «أَتُرِيدُونَ أَنْ أُطْلِقَ لَكُمْ مَلِكَ الْيَهُودِ؟».*

*انجيل لوقا 23*
*17** وَكَانَ مُضْطَرًّا أَنْ يُطْلِقَ لَهُمْ كُلَّ عِيدٍ وَاحِدًا،**
**18** فَصَرَخُوا بِجُمْلَتِهِمْ قَائِلِينَ: «خُذْ هذَا! وَأَطْلِقْ لَنَا بَارَابَاسَ!»*
*فتأكدنا ان  كل المبشرين يخبرونا ان المسيح اكل عشاء الفصح الأول ليلة 14 نيسان ثم  البستان والقبض عليه قرب منتصف ليلة 14 نيسان ثم المحاكمات ثم الحكم عليه  منتصف نهار 14 نيسان ثم صلب المسيح والظلمة بين السادسة والتاسعة وهو ما  بعد 12 ظهرا و3 عصرا وبعد هذا الرب يسوع الذي دمه لا زال يسفك على عود  الصليب أسلم الروح بين التاسعة والغروب قبل انتهاء النهار ولا زلنا في  نهاية يوم 14 ما بين العشاءين وقت ذبح خروف الفصح في الهيكل فالمسيح سفك  دمه في نفس وقت سفك دم خروف الفصح بعد الفحص وبداية ليلة يوم 15 التي يؤكل  فيها الفصح وعشاء الفصح الثاني الذي شرحته سابقا *
*



*


----------



## e-Sword (24 يونيو 2015)

*أيضا ما أكده بقية المبشرين الذين كلهم اتفقوا معا ان وقت صلب المسيح هو وقت الاستعداد لأكل الفصح *
*إنجيل مرقس 15**: 42*

*وَلَمَّا كَانَ الْمَسَاءُ، إِذْ كَانَ**الاسْتِعْدَادُ،**أَيْ مَا قَبْلَ السَّبْتِ،*

*إنجيل متى 27**: 62*

*وَفِي الْغَدِ الَّذِي بَعْدَ**الاسْتِعْدَادِ**اجْتَمَعَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ إِلَى بِيلاَطُسَ*
*إنجيل لوقا 23**: 54*

*وَكَانَ يَوْمُ**الاسْتِعْدَادِ**وَالسَّبْتُ يَلُوحُ**.*
*سبت لأنه يوم سبت وسبت لأنه اليوم الأول من الفطير التي ليلته يأكل فيها الفصح *
*سفر اللاويين 23*
*5** فِي الشَّهْرِ الأَوَّلِ، فِي الرَّابعَ عَشَرَ مِنَ الشَّهْرِ، بَيْنَ الْعِشَاءَيْنِ فِصْحٌ لِلرَّبِّ.**6** وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الْخَامِسَ عَشَرَ مِنْ هذَا الشَّهْرِ عِيدُ الْفَطِيرِ لِلرَّبِّ. سَبْعَةَ أَيَّامٍ تَأْكُلُونَ فَطِيرًا.**7** فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَوَّلِ يَكُونُ لَكُمْ مَحْفَلٌ مُقَدَّسٌ. عَمَلاً مَا مِنَ الشُّغْلِ لاَ تَعْمَلُوا.**8** وَسَبْعَةَ  أَيَّامٍ تُقَرِّبُونَ وَقُودًا لِلرَّبِّ. فِي الْيَوْمِ السَّابعِ  يَكُونُ مَحْفَلٌ مُقَدَّسٌ. عَمَلاً مَا مِنَ الشُّغْلِ لاَ تَعْمَلُوا».*
*أي يوم 15 مساؤه وصباحه ممنوع أي عمل فيه *
*ولهذا فهو سبت عظيم وهذا أيضا يقوله يوحنا الحبيب ويتفق مع المبشرين الثلاثة تماما*
*إنجيل يوحنا 19**: *
*14** وَكَانَ اسْتِعْدَادُ الْفِصْحِ، وَنَحْوُ السَّاعَةِ السَّادِسَةِ. فَقَالَ لِلْيَهُودِ: «هُوَذَا مَلِكُكُمْ!».**30** فَلَمَّا أَخَذَ يَسُوعُ الْخَلَّ قَالَ: «قَدْ أُكْمِلَ». وَنَكَّسَ رَأْسَهُ وَأَسْلَمَ الرُّوحَ.**31** ثُمَّ  إِذْ كَانَ اسْتِعْدَادٌ، فَلِكَيْ لاَ تَبْقَى الأَجْسَادُ عَلَى  الصَّلِيبِ فِي السَّبْتِ، لأَنَّ يَوْمَ ذلِكَ السَّبْتِ كَانَ عَظِيمًا،  سَأَلَ الْيَهُودُ بِيلاَطُسَ أَنْ تُكْسَرَ سِيقَانُهُمْ وَيُرْفَعُوا.**42** فَهُنَاكَ وَضَعَا يَسُوعَ لِسَبَبِ اسْتِعْدَادِ الْيَهُودِ، لأَنَّ الْقَبْرَ كَانَ قَرِيبًا.*
*فهو عيد اليوم الأول من الفطير وأيضا هو يوم سبت*
*فالمسيح ذبح في نهاية يوم الفصح وهو وقت الاستعداد وهو وقت ذبح خروف الفصح ولهذا المسيح هو فصحنا الذي ذبح وقت ذبح خروف الفصح لأجلنا*
*رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 5**: 7*

*إِذًا نَقُّوا مِنْكُمُ الْخَمِيرَةَ الْعَتِيقَةَ، لِكَيْ تَكُونُوا عَجِينًا جَدِيدًا كَمَا أَنْتُمْ فَطِيرٌ. لأَنَّ**فِصْحَنَا**أَيْضًا الْمَسِيحَ قَدْ ذُبحَ لأَجْلِنَا**.*
*والمسيح دفن ليلة يوم 15 اول أيام الفطير الذي لا يتم فيه أي عمل وهو ايضا السبت *
*إنجيل لوقا 23**: 56*

*فَرَجَعْنَ وَأَعْدَدْنَ حَنُوطًا وَأَطْيَابًا. وَفِي**السَّبْتِ**اسْتَرَحْنَ**حَسَبَ الْوَصِيَّةِ**.*
*فلا  يوجد أي تناقض بين الاناجيل الأربعة بل كلهم اتفقوا ان العشاء الافخارستيا  هو عشاء الفصح الأول ليلة 14 الخميس مساء وصلب المسيح بعد منتصف نهار يوم  14 نيسان الجمعة وبعد الظهر ظلمة وأسلم الروح في الغروب ودفن مباشرة قبل  بداية ليلة يوم 15 نيسان ليلة السبت*
*وهذا أيضا مناسب لما قاله يوحنا الحبيب بوضوح *
*انجيل يوحنا 12*
*1** ثُمَّ  قَبْلَ الْفِصْحِ بِسِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ أَتَى يَسُوعُ إِلَى بَيْتِ عَنْيَا،  حَيْثُ كَانَ لِعَازَرُ الْمَيْتُ الَّذِي أَقَامَهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ.*
*وهذا عشاء بعد نهاية يوم السبت مساء يوم الاحد ولهذا يقول *
*12** وَفِي الْغَدِ سَمِعَ الْجَمْعُ الْكَثِيرُ الَّذِي جَاءَ إِلَى الْعِيدِ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ آتٍ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ،*
*أي  يوم الاحد صباحا أي قبل الفصح بخمس أيام وهو 9 ويكون كل يوم مساء وصباح  الاثنين 10 الثلاثاء 11 الأربعاء 12 الخميس 13 الجمعة 14 السبت 15 *
*ونرى في كل أحداث ليلة ويوم الصليب كما وردت بالأناجيل الثلاثة ما ينفي تماما**أن أحداث الصلب قد تمت بعد أكل الفصح حين يبدأ سبت العيد وحيث لا ينبغي**القيام بأي عمل حسب الناموس. فهل يمكن لمجمع السنهدريم أن يجتمع ويقوم**بمحاكمة السيد المسيح في وقت أو بعد أكل الفصح؟  ثم يستمر طوال ليلة**الاحتفال بالعشاء الفصح** وحتى الصباح في محاكمة وتعذيب السيد المسيح؟  وهل**ممكن في صباح سبت العيد أن يتركوا العيد ليسلموا السيد المسيح لبيلاطس؟**وهل من الممكن أن يتجمع الشعب أمام بيلاطس بهذه الأعداد الغفيرة في ذلك**اليوم؟** بل وإنجيل مرقس **ولوقا **يذكر أمرا هاما ينفي كل ذلك**:*
*إنجيل مرقس 15**: 21*

*فَسَخَّرُوا رَجُلاً مُجْتَازًا كَانَ آتِيًا مِنَ الْحَقْلِ، وَهُوَ سِمْعَانُ**الْقَيْرَوَانِيُّ**أَبُو أَلَكْسَنْدَرُسَ وَرُوفُسَ، لِيَحْمِلَ صَلِيبَهُ**.*
*إنجيل لوقا 23**: 26*

*وَلَمَّا مَضَوْا بِهِ أَمْسَكُوا سِمْعَانَ، رَجُلاً**قَيْرَوَانِيًّا**كَانَ آتِيًا مِنَ الْحَقْلِ، وَوَضَعُوا عَلَيْهِ الصَّلِيبَ لِيَحْمِلَهُ خَلْفَ يَسُوعَ**.*

*فسمعان القيراواني كان آتيا من الحقل أي أن ذلك اليوم كان يوم عمل وليس يوم**سبت العيد الذي يلي ليلة وليمة الفصح حيث ممنوع القيام بأي عمل حسب الناموس**. **وبذلك نرى الاتفاق الكامل بين الأناجيل في التوقيتات المختلفة بما في ذلك**توقيت العشاء الأخير**.*
*بل  أيضا ما يؤكد ذلك ان ليلة 14 يمكن ان يعملوا فيها اعمال مثل القبض على  المسيح ومحاكمته طوال الليل والصباح ولكن ليلة 15 لا يمكن حسب الوصية في  لاويين كما ذكرت لا يمكنهم القبض على المسيح ولا محاكمات ولا غيره. وهذا  يؤكد ان عشاء الافخارستيا هو عشاء الفصح الأول ليلة 14 والمسيح أسلم الروح  نهاية يوم 14 في وقت ذبح خروف الفصح *
*وما  قدمته مناسب لتعبير الاستعداد أي ان السبت 15 نيسان وهو يوم السبت وهو يوم  الأول من عيد الفطير الذي لا يعمل فيه أي عمل ويكون الجمعة وهو نهار 14  نيسان مسموح فيه بانهاء الاعمال ومناسب أيضا ان يكون يوسف يحضر كتان ويكفن  المسيح لان السبت لم يبدأ بعد *
*انجيل مرقس 15*
*46** فَاشْتَرَى  كَتَّانًا، فَأَنْزَلَهُ وَكَفَّنَهُ بِالْكَتَّانِ، وَوَضَعَهُ فِي  قَبْرٍ كَانَ مَنْحُوتًا فِي صَخْرَةٍ، وَدَحْرَجَ حَجَرًا عَلَى بَابِ  الْقَبْرِ.*

*انجيل لوقا 23*
*52** هذَا تَقَدَّمَ إِلَى بِيلاَطُسَ وَطَلَبَ جَسَدَ يَسُوعَ،**53** وَأَنْزَلَهُ، وَلَفَّهُ بِكَتَّانٍ، وَوَضَعَهُ فِي قَبْرٍ مَنْحُوتٍ حَيْثُ لَمْ يَكُنْ أَحَدٌ وُضِعَ قَطُّ.*
*أيضا  هذا مناسب ان التلاميذ يظنوا ان المسيح يقول ليهوذا اشتر ما نحتاجه للعيد  لان العيد وهو اليوم الأول من الفطير هو الليلة التالية *
*انجيل يوحنا 13*
*27** فَبَعْدَ اللُّقْمَةِ دَخَلَهُ الشَّيْطَانُ. فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «مَا أَنْتَ تَعْمَلُهُ فَاعْمَلْهُ بِأَكْثَرِ سُرْعَةٍ».**28** وَأَمَّا هذَا فَلَمْ يَفْهَمْ أَحَدٌ مِنَ الْمُتَّكِئِينَ لِمَاذَا كَلَّمَهُ بِه،**29** لأَنَّ  قَوْمًا، إِذْ كَانَ الصُّنْدُوقُ مَعَ يَهُوذَا، ظَنُّوا أَنَّ يَسُوعَ  قَالَ لَهُ: اشْتَرِ مَا نَحْتَاجُ إِلَيْهِ لِلْعِيدِ، أَوْ أَنْ يُعْطِيَ  شَيْئًا لِلْفُقَرَاءِ.**30** فَذَاكَ لَمَّا أَخَذَ اللُّقْمَةَ خَرَجَ لِلْوَقْتِ. وَكَانَ لَيْلاً.*

*امر  اخر اوضحه هنا من التقليد اليهودي وهو ان اليهود كانوا يذهبون للهيكل لذبح  خروف الفصح يوم 14 نيسان بعد الظهر على ثلاث دفعات وبعد دخول كل دفعة بابا  الفناء الخارجي يقفل ويذبح خراف الفصح للمجموعة الأولى ويسكب دمه وبعد  الانتهاء تخرج المجموعة الاولي وتدخل الثانية. وكان لأجل هذا يبدؤون بعد  الظهيرة أي بعد الساعة السادسة اليهودية وتستمر الثلاث مجموعات حتى قبل  الغروب مباشرة وقبل التقدمة المسائية ولكن لو كان هذا ليلة السبت يقدم  قليلا لتكون التقدمة المسائية للهيكل في وقت الخامسة مساء أي الحادية عشر  اليهودية. وهذا حدث في سنة صلب المسيح. فالمسيح بداية من رفعه على عود  الصليب هو يسفك دمه من بعد السادسة (بعد 12 ظهرا) حتى أسلم الروح قبل  الغروب. لان المسيح هو فصحنا الحقيقي.*

*أيضا ام هام اريد ان اوضحه وهو ان المسيح قام في فجر عيد الباكورة الذي هو يوم 16 نيسان اليوم الثاني في عيد الفطير الذي هو سبت *
*سفر اللاويين 23**5** فِي الشَّهْرِ الأَوَّلِ، فِي الرَّابعَ عَشَرَ مِنَ الشَّهْرِ، بَيْنَ الْعِشَاءَيْنِ فِصْحٌ لِلرَّبِّ.**6** وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الْخَامِسَ عَشَرَ مِنْ هذَا الشَّهْرِ عِيدُ الْفَطِيرِ لِلرَّبِّ. سَبْعَةَ أَيَّامٍ تَأْكُلُونَ فَطِيرًا.**7** فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَوَّلِ يَكُونُ لَكُمْ مَحْفَلٌ مُقَدَّسٌ. عَمَلاً مَا مِنَ الشُّغْلِ لاَ تَعْمَلُوا.**8** وَسَبْعَةَ  أَيَّامٍ تُقَرِّبُونَ وَقُودًا لِلرَّبِّ. فِي الْيَوْمِ السَّابعِ  يَكُونُ مَحْفَلٌ مُقَدَّسٌ. عَمَلاً مَا مِنَ الشُّغْلِ لاَ تَعْمَلُوا».**9** وكَلَّمَ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى قَائِلاً:**10** «كَلِّمْ  بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَقُلْ لَهُمْ: مَتَى جِئْتُمْ إِلَى الأَرْضِ الَّتِي  أَنَا أُعْطِيكُمْ وَحَصَدْتُمْ حَصِيدَهَا، تَأْتُونَ بِحُزْمَةِ أَوَّلِ  حَصِيدِكُمْ إِلَى الْكَاهِنِ.**11** فَيُرَدِّدُ الْحُزْمَةَ أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ لِلرِّضَا عَنْكُمْ. فِي غَدِ السَّبْتِ يُرَدِّدُهَا الْكَاهِنُ.*
*وايام الفطير السبعة اليوم التالي من أيام الفطير هو عيد باكورة الحصاد *
*



*
*وفيه  يأتون بحزمة أول حصاد من الشعير لترديدها أمام الرب في غد السبت بمعرفة  الكاهن رمز لقيامة الحياة من الموت فالبذرة ماتت ودفنت وانتجت حياة جديدة *
*والسبت  هو أول أيام الفطير أي كان من أيام الأسبوع (لأن السبت معناه راحة) فعند  غروب الشمس في اليوم الأول من الفطير يخرج الحصادون إلى أحد الحقول  ويتساءلون هل غربت الشمس فيجيب البعض منهم نعم. فيحضرون كمية من الشعير  ويؤتى بها إلى الهيكل في فجر اليوم التالي الاحد فجرا ويطحنونه عدة مرات  ويؤخذ منها ويمزج بالزيت واللبان وتوضع على المذبح مع المحرقات.*
*فالمسيح هو الباكورة الحقيقي*
*رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 15**: 20*

*وَلكِنِ الآنَ قَدْ قَامَ الْمَسِيحُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ وَصَارَ**بَاكُورَةَ**الرَّاقِدِينَ**.*

*رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 15**: 23*

*وَلكِنَّ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ فِي رُتْبَتِهِ: الْمَسِيحُ**بَاكُورَةٌ،**ثُمَّ الَّذِينَ لِلْمَسِيحِ فِي مَجِيئِهِ**.*
​ 


​ 
*



*
*وبهذا نتأكد ان  الأربعة المبشرين اتفقوا تماما في كل شيء ولا يوجد أي خلاف بينهم في  التوقيت ويكون هذا مناسب للنبوات ويطابق رموز الأعياد اليهودية التي ترمز  للمسيح فالمسيح دخل اورشليم يوم الاحد 9 نيسان ونهايته ليلة 10 نيسان كان  تم اختيار المسيح مع وقت اختيار خروف الفصح في اليوم العاشر. واسس  الافخارستيا في عشاء الفصح الأول وصلب وأسلم الروح وقت ذبح خروف الفصح وقام  يوم الباكورة ولهذا هو الباكورة وحل الروح القدس في عيد الخمسين وهو عيد  الحصاد يوم الخمسين وبدا تأسيس الكنيسة وحساد الانفس بعظة جلبت 3000 نفس.*


----------



## e-Sword (24 يونيو 2015)

*رابعا الخبز والفطير *
*معنى كلمة الفطير هو في اليوناني ازومس تعني غير مختمر وتبدأ بحرف النفي الفا ثم زومس أي خميرة فهو لا خمير *
*G106*
ἄζυμος
azumos
_ad'-zoo-mos_
From G1 (as a negative particle) and G2219;  _unleavened_, that is, (figuratively) _uncorrupted_;  (in the neuter plural) specifically (by implication) the _Passover_ week: - unleavened (bread).
*من **ἀ**́** نفي و **ζυμος** أي خميرة: غير مختمر او غير فاسد وبخاصة خبز أسبوع الفصح *
*فهو اسمه خبز ولكن أكثر تحديدا خبز غير مختمر لتوضيح وتأكيد انه خبز غير مختمر ولكن يلقب بخبز *
*كلمة خبز في اليوناني ارتوس*
*G740*
ἄρτος
artos
_ar'-tos_
From G142;  _bread_ (as _raised_) or a _loaf:_ - (shew-) bread, loaf.
*وتعني خبز *
*فهو مختمر او غير مختمر يلقب بخبز *
*قاموس ثيور *
*G740*
ἄρτος
artos
*Thayer Definition:*
1) food composed of flour mixed with water and baked
1a)  the Israelites made it in the form of an oblong or round cake, as thick  as one’s thumb, and as large as a plate or platter hence it was not to  be cut but broken
1b) loaves were consecrated to the Lord
1c) of the bread used at the love-feasts and at the Lord’s Table
2) food of any kind
*Part of Speech:* noun masculine
*طعام مكون من دقيق وماء يخبز .....*
*أي طعام من أي نوع *
*قاموس كلمات الكتاب المقدس *
*G740*
ἄρτος
_لrtos_;  gen. _لrtou_, masc. noun. Bread.
*(I)* Bread, a loaf, pl. _لrtoi_, loaves (Mat_4:3-4;  Mat_7:9;  Mat_14:17, Mat_14:19;  Mat_15:34, Mat_15:36;  Mar_6:41;  Joh_21:9, Joh_21:13;  Sept.: Gen_14:18). Spoken of the shewbread (Mat_12:4;  Heb_9:2;  Sept.: Lev_24:7;  1Sa_21:4, 1Sa_21:6);  of the bread in the Last Supper (Mat_26:26;  Mar_14:22;  Luk_22:19;  1Co_10:16-17;  1Co_11:23, 1Co_11:26-28);   ****phorically meaning the bread from heaven, i.e., that divine  spiritual nourishment presented as the life and soul of Christians in  the person of the Son of God (Joh_6:31-58, particularly Joh_6:51-56;  hence compared with manna in Joh_6:49, Joh_6:58;  see Psa_78:24-25;  Pro_9:5).
*(II)* Anything for the sustenance of the body of which bread is a principal part (Mat_6:11;  Mar_6:8, Mar_6:36;  Luk_11:3;  2Co_9:10;  Sept.: Exo_16:4, Exo_16:15, Exo_16:29;  Isa_58:7). In Mat_15:26 and Mar_7:27, "the bread of the children" (a.t.) means food destined for the children. In Mat_15:2;  Mar_3:20;  Mar_7:5, Mar_7:27;  Luk_14:1, Luk_14:15, to "eat bread" means to take food, eat a meal (cf. Sept.: Gen_37:25;  Gen_39:6;  1Sa_20:34;  1Ki_13:8-23). In Joh_13:18, "who eats bread with me" (a.t.) means who is my familiar friend, quoted from Psa_41:9. In 2Th_3:8, to eat the bread of someone means to be supported by someone (cf. 2Sa_9:7, 2Sa_9:10). In 2Th_3:12, to eat one's own bread means to support oneself. Other references: Mat_16:5, Mat_16:7-10;  Mar_2:26;  Mar_6:37-38, Mar_6:44, Mar_6:52;  Mar_7:2;  Mar_8:4-6, Mar_8:14, Mar_8:16-17, Mar_8:19;  Luk_4:3-4;  Luk_6:4;  Luk_7:33;  Luk_9:3, Luk_9:13, Luk_9:16;  Luk_11:5, Luk_11:11;  Luk_15:17;  Luk_24:30, Luk_24:35;  Joh_6:5, Joh_6:7, Joh_6:9, Joh_6:11, Joh_6:13, Joh_6:23, Joh_6:26;  Act_2:42, Act_2:46;  Act_20:7, Act_20:11;  Act_27:35.
*باختصار  خبز ويشرح القاموس هو المصنوع من دقيق نقي وزيت وماء يقدم كوقود للرب  لاويين 24: 7 في السبعينية (غير مختمر) وأيضا استخدم كاسم للمن في مزامير  78: 24-25 ويوحنا 6: 58 وهو غير مختمر أيضا بل اطلق على الفطير خبزا وهذا  لفظا في*
*سفر الخروج 29*
*2** وَخُبْزَ  فَطِيرٍ، وَأَقْرَاصَ فَطِيرٍ مَلْتُوتَةً بِزَيْتٍ، وَرِقَاقَ فَطِيرٍ  مَدْهُونَةً بِزَيْتٍ. مِنْ دَقِيقِ حِنْطَةٍ تَصْنَعُهَا.*
*34** وَإِنْ  بَقِيَ شَيْءٌ مِنْ لَحْمِ الْمِلْءِ أَوْ مِنَ الْخُبْزِ إِلَى  الصَّبَاحِ، تُحْرِقُ الْبَاقِيَ بِالنَّارِ. لاَ يُؤْكَلُ لأَنَّهُ  مُقَدَّسٌ.*
*ويعني أيضا أي طعام من أي نوع .... *
*فكلمة  خبز التي استخدمها المبشرين الثلاثة لا تعني بالشرط مختمر بل استخدمت  كثيرا بمعنى غير مختمر فالمسيح الذي لم يخالف الناموس اكل في عشاء الفصح  الأول خبز غير مختمر*

*ولكن هل الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية تخالف الكتاب لان القربان مختمر؟ *
*بالطبع لا لان هو في الأصل غير مختمر ولكن لان المسيح حمل خطايانا *
*رسالة بطرس الرسول الأولى 2**: 24*

*الَّذِي حَمَلَ هُوَ نَفْسُهُ* *خَطَايَانَا* *فِي جَسَدِهِ عَلَى الْخَشَبَةِ، لِكَيْ نَمُوتَ عَنِ الْخَطَايَا فَنَحْيَا لِلْبِرِّ. الَّذِي بِجَلْدَتِهِ شُفِيتُمْ**.*
*فأصبح يضاف الي القربان خميرة تحرق بنار الفرن ويكون رمز للمسيح الذي حمل خطايانا ودانها في جسده *
*رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 8**: 3*

*لأَنَّهُ مَا كَانَ النَّامُوسُ عَاجِزًا عَنْهُ، فِي مَا كَانَ ضَعِيفًا* *بِالْجَسَدِ،* *فَاللهُ إِذْ أَرْسَلَ ابْنَهُ فِي شِبْهِ* *جَسَدِ* *الْخَطِيَّةِ،* *وَلأَجْلِ* *الْخَطِيَّةِ،* *دَانَ* *الْخَطِيَّةَ* *فِي* *الْجَسَدِ،*
*ولهذا  عندما نأكل جسد المسيح نأكل جسده الحقيقي الذي تحول بعد ان خبز اضيف عليه  خميرة ليست من أصله وحرقت فيه وهذا هو تقليد الكنيسة من القرن الأول  الميلادي كما ذكر اقوال الاباء الكثيرة *
*بل هو في اعمال الرسل *
*سفر أعمال الرسل 2**: 42*

*وَكَانُوا يُواظِبُونَ عَلَى تَعْلِيمِ الرُّسُلِ، وَالشَّرِكَةِ،* *وَكَسْرِ* *الْخُبْزِ،* *وَالصَّلَوَاتِ**.*

*سفر أعمال الرسل 20**: 7*

*وَفِي أَوَّلِ الأُسْبُوعِ إِذْ كَانَ التَّلاَمِيذُ مُجْتَمِعِينَ* *لِيَكْسِرُوا* *خُبْزًا،* *خَاطَبَهُمْ بُولُسُ وَهُوَ مُزْمِعٌ أَنْ يَمْضِيَ فِي الْغَدِ، وَأَطَالَ الْكَلاَمَ إِلَى نِصْفِ اللَّيْلِ**.*

*رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 10**: 16*

*كَأْسُ الْبَرَكَةِ الَّتِي نُبَارِكُهَا، أَلَيْسَتْ هِيَ شَرِكَةَ دَمِ الْمَسِيحِ؟* *الْخُبْزُ* *الَّذِي* *نَكْسِرُهُ،* *أَلَيْسَ هُوَ شَرِكَةَ جَسَدِ الْمَسِيحِ؟*

*وهذا أيضا نفس ما كانت تقوم به الكنيسة الكاثوليكية حتى القرن الحادي عشر **ولكنها بعد ذلك رأت أن تغيِّر تقليدها مستخدمة الفطير بدل الخبز المختمر، مستندةً في ذلك على قراءة الأناجيل الثلاثة مرقس ومتى ولوقا** وبدأ بعدها قلة من الخلافات الطائفية. *
*امر اخر  هذا اليوم هو في الأصل نهاية 13 ليلة 14 وهو طقسيا حسب التقليد اليهودي  القديم وأيضا يهود اورشليم مسموح فيه اكل الفطير ولكن مع وضع نظام عشاء  الفصح الأول ليهود الجليل أصبح لا يؤكل فيه خبز بل فطير فكون الكنيسة  الأرثوذكسية تقدم خبز هذا ليس خطأ *
*فلا  الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية التي تقدم خبز مختمر خطأ لأنها توضح انه جسد المسيح  الذي حمل الخطايا ودانها في الجسد ولا الكنيسة الكاثوليكية خطا لأنها تقدم  فطير مثل ما اكل المسيح مع تلاميذه*
*أيضا الفطير هو رمز للهروب *
*سفر الخروج 12*
 *11** وَهكَذَا  تَأْكُلُونَهُ: أَحْقَاؤُكُمْ مَشْدُودَةٌ، وَأَحْذِيَتُكُمْ فِي  أَرْجُلِكُمْ، وَعِصِيُّكُمْ فِي أَيْدِيكُمْ. وَتَأْكُلُونَهُ بِعَجَلَةٍ.  هُوَ فِصْحٌ لِلرَّبِّ.*

*سفر التثنية 16**: 3*

*لاَ تَأْكُلْ عَلَيْهِ خَمِيرًا. سَبْعَةَ أَيَّامٍ تَأْكُلُ عَلَيْهِ فَطِيرًا، خُبْزَ الْمَشَقَّةِ، لأَنَّكَ* *بِعَجَلَةٍ* *خَرَجْتَ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ، لِكَيْ تَذْكُرَ يَوْمَ خُرُوجِكَ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِكَ**.*
*فالفطير هو خبز المشقة او لخم عنى *
*ولكن الخبز رمز الراحة والاستقرار والبركة *
*سفر التكوين 14**: 18*

*وَمَلْكِي صَادِقُ، مَلِكُ شَالِيمَ، أَخْرَجَ* *خُبْزًا* *وَخَمْرًا. وَكَانَ كَاهِنًا للهِ الْعَلِيِّ**.*

*سفر الخروج 23**: 25*

*وَتَعْبُدُونَ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكُمْ، فَيُبَارِكُ* *خُبْزَكَ* *وَمَاءَكَ، وَأُزِيلُ الْمَرَضَ مِنْ بَيْنِكُمْ**.*

*سفر إشعياء 33**: 16*

*هُوَ فِي الأَعَالِي يَسْكُنُ. حُصُونُ الصُّخُورِ مَلْجَأُهُ. يُعْطَى* *خُبْزَهُ،* *وَمِيَاهُهُ مَأْمُونَةٌ**.*

*والخطية خبز غير مختمر ام ذبيحة السلامة فخبز مختمر *
*سفر اللاويين 7**: 13*

*مَعَ أَقْرَاصِ* *خُبْزٍ* *خَمِيرٍ يُقَرِّبُ قُرْبَانَهُ عَلَى ذَبِيحَةِ شُكْرِ سَلاَمَتِهِ**.*
*والخمسين خبز مختمر*
*سفر اللاويين 23**: 17*

*مِنْ مَسَاكِنِكُمْ تَأْتُونَ* *بِخُبْزِ* *تَرْدِيدٍ، رَغِيفَيْنِ عُشْرَيْنِ يَكُونَانِ مِنْ دَقِيق،* *وَيُخْبَزَانِ* *خَمِيرًا بَاكُورَةً لِلرَّبِّ**.*
*فالمسيح ذبيحة الخطية هو اكل فطير ولكن لأنه لنا ذبيحة الشكر والسلامة فناكل خبز مختمر*
*ولان جسد المسيح هو الراحة والبركة فلا نأكل فطير بل خبز*

*وفي  النهاية عرفنا انه لا يوجد تناقض بين الأربع اناجيل في وقت العشاء الأخير  وأيضا عرفنا ان طقس الكنيسة لا يخالف الكتاب ولا ما فعله الرب يسوع *
*وعشاء الافخارستيا كان في وقت عشاء الفص ومناسب لكل رموزه وأيضا صلب المسيح كان أيضا في وقت ذبح الفصح بكل رموزه *
*بل اؤمن وبقوة ان الرب سمح بهذا لليهود ان يكون هناك عشاءين للفصح لكي يكمل هذا بالافخارستيا والصلب *
*وبمعونة الرب في ملف اخر سأشرح رموز عشاء الفصح وعلاقتها بصلب المسيح*

*والمجد لله دائما*​


----------



## e-Sword (24 يونيو 2015)

*رابعا الخبز والفطير *
*معنى كلمة الفطير هو في اليوناني ازومس تعني غير مختمر وتبدأ بحرف النفي الفا ثم زومس أي خميرة فهو لا خمير *
*G106*
ἄζυμος
azumos
_ad'-zoo-mos_
From G1 (as a negative particle) and G2219;  _unleavened_, that is, (figuratively) _uncorrupted_;  (in the neuter plural) specifically (by implication) the _Passover_ week: - unleavened (bread).
*من **ἀ**́** نفي و **ζυμος** أي خميرة: غير مختمر او غير فاسد وبخاصة خبز أسبوع الفصح *
*فهو اسمه خبز ولكن أكثر تحديدا خبز غير مختمر لتوضيح وتأكيد انه خبز غير مختمر ولكن يلقب بخبز *
*كلمة خبز في اليوناني ارتوس*
*G740*
ἄρτος
artos
_ar'-tos_
From G142;  _bread_ (as _raised_) or a _loaf:_ - (shew-) bread, loaf.
*وتعني خبز *
*فهو مختمر او غير مختمر يلقب بخبز *
*قاموس ثيور *
*G740*
ἄρτος
artos
*Thayer Definition:*
1) food composed of flour mixed with water and baked
1a)  the Israelites made it in the form of an oblong or round cake, as thick  as one’s thumb, and as large as a plate or platter hence it was not to  be cut but broken
1b) loaves were consecrated to the Lord
1c) of the bread used at the love-feasts and at the Lord’s Table
2) food of any kind
*Part of Speech:* noun masculine
*طعام مكون من دقيق وماء يخبز .....*
*أي طعام من أي نوع *
*قاموس كلمات الكتاب المقدس *
*G740*
ἄρτος
_ártos_;  gen. _ártou_, masc. noun. Bread.
*(I)* Bread, a loaf, pl. _ártoi_, loaves (Mat_4:3-4;  Mat_7:9;  Mat_14:17, Mat_14:19;  Mat_15:34, Mat_15:36;  Mar_6:41;  Joh_21:9, Joh_21:13;  Sept.: Gen_14:18). Spoken of the shewbread (Mat_12:4;  Heb_9:2;  Sept.: Lev_24:7;  1Sa_21:4, 1Sa_21:6);  of the bread in the Last Supper (Mat_26:26;  Mar_14:22;  Luk_22:19;  1Co_10:16-17;  1Co_11:23, 1Co_11:26-28);   ****phorically meaning the bread from heaven, i.e., that divine  spiritual nourishment presented as the life and soul of Christians in  the person of the Son of God (Joh_6:31-58, particularly Joh_6:51-56;  hence compared with manna in Joh_6:49, Joh_6:58;  see Psa_78:24-25;  Pro_9:5).
*(II)* Anything for the sustenance of the body of which bread is a principal part (Mat_6:11;  Mar_6:8, Mar_6:36;  Luk_11:3;  2Co_9:10;  Sept.: Exo_16:4, Exo_16:15, Exo_16:29;  Isa_58:7). In Mat_15:26 and Mar_7:27, "the bread of the children" (a.t.) means food destined for the children. In Mat_15:2;  Mar_3:20;  Mar_7:5, Mar_7:27;  Luk_14:1, Luk_14:15, to "eat bread" means to take food, eat a meal (cf. Sept.: Gen_37:25;  Gen_39:6;  1Sa_20:34;  1Ki_13:8-23). In Joh_13:18, "who eats bread with me" (a.t.) means who is my familiar friend, quoted from Psa_41:9. In 2Th_3:8, to eat the bread of someone means to be supported by someone (cf. 2Sa_9:7, 2Sa_9:10). In 2Th_3:12, to eat one's own bread means to support oneself. Other references: Mat_16:5, Mat_16:7-10;  Mar_2:26;  Mar_6:37-38, Mar_6:44, Mar_6:52;  Mar_7:2;  Mar_8:4-6, Mar_8:14, Mar_8:16-17, Mar_8:19;  Luk_4:3-4;  Luk_6:4;  Luk_7:33;  Luk_9:3, Luk_9:13, Luk_9:16;  Luk_11:5, Luk_11:11;  Luk_15:17;  Luk_24:30, Luk_24:35;  Joh_6:5, Joh_6:7, Joh_6:9, Joh_6:11, Joh_6:13, Joh_6:23, Joh_6:26;  Act_2:42, Act_2:46;  Act_20:7, Act_20:11;  Act_27:35.
*باختصار  خبز ويشرح القاموس هو المصنوع من دقيق نقي وزيت وماء يقدم كوقود للرب  لاويين 24: 7 في السبعينية (غير مختمر) وأيضا استخدم كاسم للمن في مزامير  78: 24-25 ويوحنا 6: 58 وهو غير مختمر أيضا بل اطلق على الفطير خبزا وهذا  لفظا في*
*سفر الخروج 29*
*2** وَخُبْزَ  فَطِيرٍ، وَأَقْرَاصَ فَطِيرٍ مَلْتُوتَةً بِزَيْتٍ، وَرِقَاقَ فَطِيرٍ  مَدْهُونَةً بِزَيْتٍ. مِنْ دَقِيقِ حِنْطَةٍ تَصْنَعُهَا.*
*34** وَإِنْ  بَقِيَ شَيْءٌ مِنْ لَحْمِ الْمِلْءِ أَوْ مِنَ الْخُبْزِ إِلَى  الصَّبَاحِ، تُحْرِقُ الْبَاقِيَ بِالنَّارِ. لاَ يُؤْكَلُ لأَنَّهُ  مُقَدَّسٌ.*
*ويعني أيضا أي طعام من أي نوع .... *
*فكلمة  خبز التي استخدمها المبشرين الثلاثة لا تعني بالشرط مختمر بل استخدمت  كثيرا بمعنى غير مختمر فالمسيح الذي لم يخالف الناموس اكل في عشاء الفصح  الأول خبز غير مختمر*

*ولكن هل الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية تخالف الكتاب لان القربان مختمر؟ *
*بالطبع لا لان هو في الأصل غير مختمر ولكن لان المسيح حمل خطايانا *
*رسالة بطرس الرسول الأولى 2**: 24*

*الَّذِي حَمَلَ هُوَ نَفْسُهُ* *خَطَايَانَا* *فِي جَسَدِهِ عَلَى الْخَشَبَةِ، لِكَيْ نَمُوتَ عَنِ الْخَطَايَا فَنَحْيَا لِلْبِرِّ. الَّذِي بِجَلْدَتِهِ شُفِيتُمْ**.*
*فأصبح يضاف الي القربان خميرة تحرق بنار الفرن ويكون رمز للمسيح الذي حمل خطايانا ودانها في جسده *
*رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 8**: 3*

*لأَنَّهُ مَا كَانَ النَّامُوسُ عَاجِزًا عَنْهُ، فِي مَا كَانَ ضَعِيفًا* *بِالْجَسَدِ،* *فَاللهُ إِذْ أَرْسَلَ ابْنَهُ فِي شِبْهِ* *جَسَدِ* *الْخَطِيَّةِ،* *وَلأَجْلِ* *الْخَطِيَّةِ،* *دَانَ* *الْخَطِيَّةَ* *فِي* *الْجَسَدِ،*
*ولهذا  عندما نأكل جسد المسيح نأكل جسده الحقيقي الذي تحول بعد ان خبز اضيف عليه  خميرة ليست من أصله وحرقت فيه وهذا هو تقليد الكنيسة من القرن الأول  الميلادي كما ذكر اقوال الاباء الكثيرة *
*بل هو في اعمال الرسل *
*سفر أعمال الرسل 2**: 42*

*وَكَانُوا يُواظِبُونَ عَلَى تَعْلِيمِ الرُّسُلِ، وَالشَّرِكَةِ،* *وَكَسْرِ* *الْخُبْزِ،* *وَالصَّلَوَاتِ**.*

*سفر أعمال الرسل 20**: 7*

*وَفِي أَوَّلِ الأُسْبُوعِ إِذْ كَانَ التَّلاَمِيذُ مُجْتَمِعِينَ* *لِيَكْسِرُوا* *خُبْزًا،* *خَاطَبَهُمْ بُولُسُ وَهُوَ مُزْمِعٌ أَنْ يَمْضِيَ فِي الْغَدِ، وَأَطَالَ الْكَلاَمَ إِلَى نِصْفِ اللَّيْلِ**.*

*رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 10**: 16*

*كَأْسُ الْبَرَكَةِ الَّتِي نُبَارِكُهَا، أَلَيْسَتْ هِيَ شَرِكَةَ دَمِ الْمَسِيحِ؟* *الْخُبْزُ* *الَّذِي* *نَكْسِرُهُ،* *أَلَيْسَ هُوَ شَرِكَةَ جَسَدِ الْمَسِيحِ؟*

*وهذا أيضا نفس ما كانت تقوم به الكنيسة الكاثوليكية حتى القرن الحادي عشر **ولكنها بعد ذلك رأت أن تغيِّر تقليدها مستخدمة الفطير بدل الخبز المختمر، مستندةً في ذلك على قراءة الأناجيل الثلاثة مرقس ومتى ولوقا** وبدأ بعدها قلة من الخلافات الطائفية. *
*امر اخر  هذا اليوم هو في الأصل نهاية 13 ليلة 14 وهو طقسيا حسب التقليد اليهودي  القديم وأيضا يهود اورشليم مسموح فيه اكل الفطير ولكن مع وضع نظام عشاء  الفصح الأول ليهود الجليل أصبح لا يؤكل فيه خبز بل فطير فكون الكنيسة  الأرثوذكسية تقدم خبز هذا ليس خطأ *
*فلا  الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية التي تقدم خبز مختمر خطأ لأنها توضح انه جسد المسيح  الذي حمل الخطايا ودانها في الجسد ولا الكنيسة الكاثوليكية خطا لأنها تقدم  فطير مثل ما اكل المسيح مع تلاميذه*
*أيضا الفطير هو رمز للهروب *
*سفر الخروج 12*
 *11** وَهكَذَا  تَأْكُلُونَهُ: أَحْقَاؤُكُمْ مَشْدُودَةٌ، وَأَحْذِيَتُكُمْ فِي  أَرْجُلِكُمْ، وَعِصِيُّكُمْ فِي أَيْدِيكُمْ. وَتَأْكُلُونَهُ بِعَجَلَةٍ.  هُوَ فِصْحٌ لِلرَّبِّ.*

*سفر التثنية 16**: 3*

*لاَ تَأْكُلْ عَلَيْهِ خَمِيرًا. سَبْعَةَ أَيَّامٍ تَأْكُلُ عَلَيْهِ فَطِيرًا، خُبْزَ الْمَشَقَّةِ، لأَنَّكَ* *بِعَجَلَةٍ* *خَرَجْتَ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ، لِكَيْ تَذْكُرَ يَوْمَ خُرُوجِكَ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِكَ**.*
*فالفطير هو خبز المشقة او لخم عنى *
*ولكن الخبز رمز الراحة والاستقرار والبركة *
*سفر التكوين 14**: 18*

*وَمَلْكِي صَادِقُ، مَلِكُ شَالِيمَ، أَخْرَجَ* *خُبْزًا* *وَخَمْرًا. وَكَانَ كَاهِنًا للهِ الْعَلِيِّ**.*

*سفر الخروج 23**: 25*

*وَتَعْبُدُونَ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكُمْ، فَيُبَارِكُ* *خُبْزَكَ* *وَمَاءَكَ، وَأُزِيلُ الْمَرَضَ مِنْ بَيْنِكُمْ**.*

*سفر إشعياء 33**: 16*

*هُوَ فِي الأَعَالِي يَسْكُنُ. حُصُونُ الصُّخُورِ مَلْجَأُهُ. يُعْطَى* *خُبْزَهُ،* *وَمِيَاهُهُ مَأْمُونَةٌ**.*

*والخطية خبز غير مختمر ام ذبيحة السلامة فخبز مختمر *
*سفر اللاويين 7**: 13*

*مَعَ أَقْرَاصِ* *خُبْزٍ* *خَمِيرٍ يُقَرِّبُ قُرْبَانَهُ عَلَى ذَبِيحَةِ شُكْرِ سَلاَمَتِهِ**.*
*والخمسين خبز مختمر*
*سفر اللاويين 23**: 17*

*مِنْ مَسَاكِنِكُمْ تَأْتُونَ* *بِخُبْزِ* *تَرْدِيدٍ، رَغِيفَيْنِ عُشْرَيْنِ يَكُونَانِ مِنْ دَقِيق،* *وَيُخْبَزَانِ* *خَمِيرًا بَاكُورَةً لِلرَّبِّ**.*
*فالمسيح ذبيحة الخطية هو اكل فطير ولكن لأنه لنا ذبيحة الشكر والسلامة فناكل خبز مختمر*
*ولان جسد المسيح هو الراحة والبركة فلا نأكل فطير بل خبز*

*وفي  النهاية عرفنا انه لا يوجد تناقض بين الأربع اناجيل في وقت العشاء الأخير  وأيضا عرفنا ان طقس الكنيسة لا يخالف الكتاب ولا ما فعله الرب يسوع *
*وعشاء الافخارستيا كان في وقت عشاء الفص ومناسب لكل رموزه وأيضا صلب المسيح كان أيضا في وقت ذبح الفصح بكل رموزه *
*بل اؤمن وبقوة ان الرب سمح بهذا لليهود ان يكون هناك عشاءين للفصح لكي يكمل هذا بالافخارستيا والصلب *
*وبمعونة الرب في ملف اخر سأشرح رموز عشاء الفصح وعلاقتها بصلب المسيح*

*والمجد لله دائما*​


----------



## e-Sword (24 يونيو 2015)

[YOUTUBE]5hrYAywzUP0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]_hnAxIK-bN4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## aymonded (23 يناير 2016)

*مش علشان مجرد إثبات ان المسيح لم يخالف الفصح اليهودي نلفق ونحور الموضوع ونقول أنه أكل فطير، لأن فعلاً الرب لم يستخدم الفطير بل خبز الخمير مخالفاً فعلاً الفصح اليهودي عن قصد: 
وَفِيمَا هُمْ يَأْكُلُونَ أَخَذَ يَسُوعُ الْخُبْزَ، وَبَارَكَ وَكَسَّرَ وَأَعْطَى التَّلاَمِيذَ وَقَالَ: خُذُوا كُلُوا. هذَا هُوَ جَسَدِي
وهذة الكلمة (الخبز) فى اليونانى αρτον ومعناها الخبز المختمر*​


----------



## aymonded (23 يناير 2016)

*+ طقس الاحتفال والغسل +
   الاحتفال بالطبع كان يشمل طقس غسل الأيدي وبعض الصلوات في وضع الجلوس.  ويشرب المحتفلون أربعة كؤوس من الخمر، والتقليد الشفوي من المشناه يأمر بأن  حتى الأشخاص الفقراء ينبغي عليهم أن يشربوا هذه الكؤوس الأربعة، حتى ولو  وصل الأمر به إلى بيع نفسه أو الاستدانة (وطبعاً هذا ما قصده المسيح  بتوبيخهم لأنهم أبطلوا وصية الله بتقليد الناس ولا يقدرون أن يعولوا الفقير  بل يضعوا عليه أثقال عثرة الحمل) وينبغي أن يكون خمر الفصح من النبيذ  الأحمر، ويُخلط بقليل من الماء، كما أن المشناه تأمر بأن يكون النبيذ  دافئاً، ومن ثمَّ يجب تسخين الماء قليلاً قبل خلطه بالخمر حتى يُذكَرَهم  بدم الخروف الذي ذُبح للتو، فيكون دمه دافئاً.
  ما يوضع بجوار الخروف على المائدة
   لابد بجوار الخروف المشوي بكاملة بدون كسر عظماً منه، توضع أعشاب مُرة  وثلاثة شرائح من الخبز غير المختمر، يُسمى بالعبرية Charoseth، وفي هذا  الخليط كانوا يغمسون الأعشاب المُرة وخبز الفطير معاً. ولا يأكلون طبق  التحلية بعد أكل خروف الفصح بل قبله، حيث أنه غير مسموح بأكل أي شيء آخر  بعد أكل خروف الفصح.*

*+ بدء الاحتفال بالفصح +
   بعد أن يتم كل الأعداد السابق للفصح تبدأ ربة البيت تُعلن عن بدء احتفال  الفصح، بإنارة شمعتي الفصح، فتُغطي عينيها بيدها وتتلو صلوات البركة على  الشمعتين، شاكرة الله من أجل هذه المناسبة الخاصة ، قائلة: [ مبارك أنت  أيها الرب إلهنا، ملك المسكونة، الذي قدستنا بوصاياك. وباسمك نُشعل أنوار  الاحتفال ]
  وبعد ذلك يتلو رئيس  المتكأ (رب العائلة) صلاة التقديس بالعبرية [ ×§×™×“×•×© قيدوش ] على الكأس  الاستفتاحية وهي الكأس الأولى من الخمر قائلاً: [ مبارك أنت أيها الرب  إلهنا، ملك المسكونة، يا من اخترتنا من بين الشعوب لنُقدم لك هذه الخدمة،  مبارك أنت أيها الرب إلهنا، ملك الدهور، يا من وهبتنا الحياة، يا من حفظتنا  وأتيت بنا إلى هذه المناسبة ] ثم يقول: [ فليكن الرب مباركاً الذي أبدع  ثمر الكرمة ] ثم يرتشف منها قليلاً، ويُدار بها على جميع الجالسين فيرتشف  كل منهم قليلاً منها كل واحد بدوره، وكان تُدعى كأس المرارة، وهي الكأس  المذكورة في إنجيل القديس لوقا: [ ثم تناول كأساً وشكر وقال خذوا هذه و  اقتسموها بينكم. لأني أقول لكم إني لا أشرب من نتاج الكرمة حتى يأتي ملكوت  الله ] (لوقا22: 17 – 18) …
  ثم يأتي بعد ذلك طقس غسل الأيدي بواسطة رئيس المتكأ، وهذا الاغتسال كانوا يشيرون به إلى عبور أسلافهم البحر الأحمر …*

*وعند  هذا الحد من الطقس قام الرب عن العشاء وخلع ثيابه كما يفعل العبيد، وأخذ  منشفة وأتزر بها، ثم صب ماء في مغسل، وابتدأ يغسل أرجل التلاميذ ويمسحها  بالمنشفة التي كان متَّزراً بها. يغسل ويُجفف وسخ سيرتنا القديمة التي  سلكنا فيها بمسالك غير مستقيمة …*

*+ مابين العشاء الطقسي اليهودي وعشاء الرب +
   نجد كما رأينا وشرحنا، أنه بعد أن جلس جميع العائلة حول المائدة الفصحية  وبدء الاحتفال ويتلو رئيس المتكأ (رب العائلة) صلاة التقديس وبعدها يُأخذ  الكأس الأولى وبعدها يبدأ غسل الأيدي، ثم بعد الانتهاء من غسل الأيدي يُحضر  أحد الخدم طبقاً كبيراً عليه الطعام ولا يأكل منه أحد بعد. ثُمَّ يُجرى  الغمس الأول، حيث يغمس رئيس المتكأ الأعشاب [ الخس ] في الماء المُملح أو  الخل، ويُعطي كل واحد على المائدة جزء، وبعد غمس الأعشاب المُرة يُرفع طبق  الطعام من على المائدة ( ويتم رفع طبق الطعام – الذي هو رمزاً لخروف الفصح  الذي به تم خروج شعب إسرائيل من مصر – هو إجراء غير عادي القصد منه إثارة  السؤال عند الأطفال والأولاد الحاضرين )، عندئذٍ يصب رئيس المتكأ الكأس  الثانية من الخمر، ولكن لا أحد يشرب منها. ثم يأتي أحد الأطفال ويُلقى على  رب العائلة أربعة أسئلة، وهذا هو دور الطفل (أو أصغر شخص ) الجالس عن  اليمين كما قلنا سابقاً، والأسئلة كالتالي :
  1 – لماذا هذه الليلة مختلفة عن بقية الليالي ؟
  2 – في كل الليالي، نأكل خبزاً مختمراً أو غير مختمر، لكن هذه الليلة نأكل فقط خبزاً غير مختمر ؟
  3 – في كل الليالي نأكل جميع أنواع الأعشاب ولكن هذه الليلة نأكل فقط أعشاباً مُرّه. ولماذا نغمس الأعشاب مرتين ؟
  4 – في كل الليالي نأكل لحماً مشوياً أو مسلوقاً أو محمراً، لكن هذه الليلة نأكل فقط لحماً مشوياً ؟*

*حينئذٍ  يُقدم رئيس المتكأ لأبنائه عرضاً لتاريخ شعب إسرائيل مبتدئاً من دعوة  إبراهيم من أرض أو الكلدانيين ، مُنتهياً بفداء الشعب وتحريرهم من عبودية  أرض مصر وإعطاء الشريعة [ خروج 10، 12 ]*

*ثم  يحضر طبق الطعام الكبير مرة أخرى، ويستمر رئيس المتكأ في تقديم شرح خروف  الفصح والأعشاب المُرة والفطير. عندئذٍ ينشدون الجزء الأول من ال “هلليل”  أي [ مزمور 113، 114 ] ثم يشربون كأس الخمر الثانية. ثم يغسلون أيديهم  للمرة الثانية، وذلك واجب احترام للفطير الذي سيأكلونه الذي يرمز لعدم  الخطية والبرّ، ثم يكسر رئيس المتكأ شريحة واحدة من الخبز الغير مختمر  ويتلو البركة على الخبز، حيث توجد بركتان : الأولى من أجل شكر الله الذي  يُعطي الخبز من ثمار الأرض، أما الأُخرى فهي من أجل شكر الله لإعطائه وصية  أكل الفطير. وتقليدياً تُعطى هذه البركة التي تُتلى على الخبز الذي يُكسر  أولاً، هي لإظهار التذلل والخضوع وتذكُّر أيضاً أن الفقراء لديهم – فقط –  كسرة مكسورة من هذا الخبز المكسور، ثم يغمسها في الأعشاب المُرة وخليط  التفاح المحلى مع البندق [ Charoseth ] ويُعطيها لكل فرد على المائدة. ولو  كان الخروف صغيراً ليأخذ كل واحد كفايته يأكلون بيضة مسلوقة [ Hagigah ]  على أن تؤكل البيضة أولاً، حيث ينبغي أن يكون خروف الفصح هو آخر الأطعمة  التي يأكلونها تلك الليلة. وبالتالي لا يوجد طبق تحلية.*

*وبعد  العشاء يصب رئيس المتكأ كأس الخمر الثالثة، ويتلون جميعهم البركة التي  تُتلى بعد الوجبات، ثم ينشدون بركة خاصة للخمر على الكأس الثالثة، وكل واحد  يشرب منها، وبعد الكأس الثالثة ينشدون الجزء الثاني من [ هلليل ] أي [  مزمور 115 حتى 118 ]، ثم يشربون الكأس الرابعة. وبهذا يكون طقس الفصح قد  انتهى، ثم يرتلون لحناً في الختام والذي يبدأ بـ [ كل أعمالك تسبحك أيها  الرب (يهوه) إلهنا ]، وينتهي بـ [ إلى أبد ألآبدين، أنت هو الله ومعك ليس  لنا ملك أو مُخلِّص أو فادي ]*


----------



## aymonded (23 يناير 2016)

*+ طقس الاحتفال والغسل +
   الاحتفال بالطبع كان يشمل طقس غسل الأيدي وبعض الصلوات في وضع الجلوس.  ويشرب المحتفلون أربعة كؤوس من الخمر، والتقليد الشفوي من المشناه يأمر بأن  حتى الأشخاص الفقراء ينبغي عليهم أن يشربوا هذه الكؤوس الأربعة، حتى ولو  وصل الأمر به إلى بيع نفسه أو الاستدانة (وطبعاً هذا ما قصده المسيح  بتوبيخهم لأنهم أبطلوا وصية الله بتقليد الناس ولا يقدرون أن يعولوا الفقير  بل يضعوا عليه أثقال عثرة الحمل) وينبغي أن يكون خمر الفصح من النبيذ  الأحمر، ويُخلط بقليل من الماء، كما أن المشناه تأمر بأن يكون النبيذ  دافئاً، ومن ثمَّ يجب تسخين الماء قليلاً قبل خلطه بالخمر حتى يُذكَرَهم  بدم الخروف الذي ذُبح للتو، فيكون دمه دافئاً.
  ما يوضع بجوار الخروف على المائدة
   لابد بجوار الخروف المشوي بكاملة بدون كسر عظماً منه، توضع أعشاب مُرة  وثلاثة شرائح من الخبز غير المختمر، يُسمى بالعبرية Charoseth، وفي هذا  الخليط كانوا يغمسون الأعشاب المُرة وخبز الفطير معاً. ولا يأكلون طبق  التحلية بعد أكل خروف الفصح بل قبله، حيث أنه غير مسموح بأكل أي شيء آخر  بعد أكل خروف الفصح.*

*+ بدء الاحتفال بالفصح +
   بعد أن يتم كل الأعداد السابق للفصح تبدأ ربة البيت تُعلن عن بدء احتفال  الفصح، بإنارة شمعتي الفصح، فتُغطي عينيها بيدها وتتلو صلوات البركة على  الشمعتين، شاكرة الله من أجل هذه المناسبة الخاصة ، قائلة: [ مبارك أنت  أيها الرب إلهنا، ملك المسكونة، الذي قدستنا بوصاياك. وباسمك نُشعل أنوار  الاحتفال ]
  وبعد ذلك يتلو رئيس  المتكأ (رب العائلة) صلاة التقديس بالعبرية [ קידוש قيدوش ] على الكأس  الاستفتاحية وهي الكأس الأولى من الخمر قائلاً: [ مبارك أنت أيها الرب  إلهنا، ملك المسكونة، يا من اخترتنا من بين الشعوب لنُقدم لك هذه الخدمة،  مبارك أنت أيها الرب إلهنا، ملك الدهور، يا من وهبتنا الحياة، يا من حفظتنا  وأتيت بنا إلى هذه المناسبة ] ثم يقول: [ فليكن الرب مباركاً الذي أبدع  ثمر الكرمة ] ثم يرتشف منها قليلاً، ويُدار بها على جميع الجالسين فيرتشف  كل منهم قليلاً منها كل واحد بدوره، وكان تُدعى كأس المرارة، وهي الكأس  المذكورة في إنجيل القديس لوقا: [ ثم تناول كأساً وشكر وقال خذوا هذه و  اقتسموها بينكم. لأني أقول لكم إني لا أشرب من نتاج الكرمة حتى يأتي ملكوت  الله ] (لوقا22: 17 – 18) …
  ثم يأتي بعد ذلك طقس غسل الأيدي بواسطة رئيس المتكأ، وهذا الاغتسال كانوا يشيرون به إلى عبور أسلافهم البحر الأحمر …*

*وعند  هذا الحد من الطقس قام الرب عن العشاء وخلع ثيابه كما يفعل العبيد، وأخذ  منشفة وأتزر بها، ثم صب ماء في مغسل، وابتدأ يغسل أرجل التلاميذ ويمسحها  بالمنشفة التي كان متَّزراً بها. يغسل ويُجفف وسخ سيرتنا القديمة التي  سلكنا فيها بمسالك غير مستقيمة …*

*+ مابين العشاء الطقسي اليهودي وعشاء الرب +
   نجد كما رأينا وشرحنا، أنه بعد أن جلس جميع العائلة حول المائدة الفصحية  وبدء الاحتفال ويتلو رئيس المتكأ (رب العائلة) صلاة التقديس وبعدها يُأخذ  الكأس الأولى وبعدها يبدأ غسل الأيدي، ثم بعد الانتهاء من غسل الأيدي يُحضر  أحد الخدم طبقاً كبيراً عليه الطعام ولا يأكل منه أحد بعد. ثُمَّ يُجرى  الغمس الأول، حيث يغمس رئيس المتكأ الأعشاب [ الخس ] في الماء المُملح أو  الخل، ويُعطي كل واحد على المائدة جزء، وبعد غمس الأعشاب المُرة يُرفع طبق  الطعام من على المائدة ( ويتم رفع طبق الطعام – الذي هو رمزاً لخروف الفصح  الذي به تم خروج شعب إسرائيل من مصر – هو إجراء غير عادي القصد منه إثارة  السؤال عند الأطفال والأولاد الحاضرين )، عندئذٍ يصب رئيس المتكأ الكأس  الثانية من الخمر، ولكن لا أحد يشرب منها. ثم يأتي أحد الأطفال ويُلقى على  رب العائلة أربعة أسئلة، وهذا هو دور الطفل (أو أصغر شخص ) الجالس عن  اليمين كما قلنا سابقاً، والأسئلة كالتالي :
  1 – لماذا هذه الليلة مختلفة عن بقية الليالي ؟
  2 – في كل الليالي، نأكل خبزاً مختمراً أو غير مختمر، لكن هذه الليلة نأكل فقط خبزاً غير مختمر ؟
  3 – في كل الليالي نأكل جميع أنواع الأعشاب ولكن هذه الليلة نأكل فقط أعشاباً مُرّه. ولماذا نغمس الأعشاب مرتين ؟
  4 – في كل الليالي نأكل لحماً مشوياً أو مسلوقاً أو محمراً، لكن هذه الليلة نأكل فقط لحماً مشوياً ؟*

*حينئذٍ  يُقدم رئيس المتكأ لأبنائه عرضاً لتاريخ شعب إسرائيل مبتدئاً من دعوة  إبراهيم من أرض أو الكلدانيين ، مُنتهياً بفداء الشعب وتحريرهم من عبودية  أرض مصر وإعطاء الشريعة [ خروج 10، 12 ]*

*ثم  يحضر طبق الطعام الكبير مرة أخرى، ويستمر رئيس المتكأ في تقديم شرح خروف  الفصح والأعشاب المُرة والفطير. عندئذٍ ينشدون الجزء الأول من ال “هلليل”  أي [ مزمور 113، 114 ] ثم يشربون كأس الخمر الثانية. ثم يغسلون أيديهم  للمرة الثانية، وذلك واجب احترام للفطير الذي سيأكلونه الذي يرمز لعدم  الخطية والبرّ، ثم يكسر رئيس المتكأ شريحة واحدة من الخبز الغير مختمر  ويتلو البركة على الخبز، حيث توجد بركتان : الأولى من أجل شكر الله الذي  يُعطي الخبز من ثمار الأرض، أما الأُخرى فهي من أجل شكر الله لإعطائه وصية  أكل الفطير. وتقليدياً تُعطى هذه البركة التي تُتلى على الخبز الذي يُكسر  أولاً، هي لإظهار التذلل والخضوع وتذكُّر أيضاً أن الفقراء لديهم – فقط –  كسرة مكسورة من هذا الخبز المكسور، ثم يغمسها في الأعشاب المُرة وخليط  التفاح المحلى مع البندق [ Charoseth ] ويُعطيها لكل فرد على المائدة. ولو  كان الخروف صغيراً ليأخذ كل واحد كفايته يأكلون بيضة مسلوقة [ Hagigah ]  على أن تؤكل البيضة أولاً، حيث ينبغي أن يكون خروف الفصح هو آخر الأطعمة  التي يأكلونها تلك الليلة. وبالتالي لا يوجد طبق تحلية.*

*وبعد  العشاء يصب رئيس المتكأ كأس الخمر الثالثة، ويتلون جميعهم البركة التي  تُتلى بعد الوجبات، ثم ينشدون بركة خاصة للخمر على الكأس الثالثة، وكل واحد  يشرب منها، وبعد الكأس الثالثة ينشدون الجزء الثاني من [ هلليل ] أي [  مزمور 115 حتى 118 ]، ثم يشربون الكأس الرابعة. وبهذا يكون طقس الفصح قد  انتهى، ثم يرتلون لحناً في الختام والذي يبدأ بـ [ كل أعمالك تسبحك أيها  الرب (يهوه) إلهنا ]، وينتهي بـ [ إلى أبد ألآبدين، أنت هو الله ومعك ليس  لنا ملك أو مُخلِّص أو فادي ]*


----------



## aymonded (23 يناير 2016)

*+ عموماً أهم ما في الموضوع هما ثلاث نقاط ينبغي أن نُركز فيهما:
   [1] كان يستحيل أن يؤكل شيئاً إطلاقاً بعد عشاء الفصح، إذ يجب أن يكون  خروف الفصح آخر شيء يؤكل، والرب يسوع كسر هذه القاعدة، إذ فاجأهم إذ بارك  على الخبز وكسر وأعطاهم قائلاً [ هذا هو جسدي ]، فالرب أسس سرّ الإفخارستيا  أثناء هذا العشاء وقبل الكأس الثالثة مباشرة: [ وأخذ خبزاً وشكر وكسر  وأعطاهم قائلاً: هذا هو جسدي الذي يُبذل عنكم. أصنعوا هذا لذكري ] (لوقا22:  19)؛ [ أن الرب يسوع في الليلة التي أُسلِمَ فيها (للموت) أخذ خبزاً وشكر  فكسر وقال خذوا كلوا هذا هو جسدي المكسور لأجلكم أصنعوا هذا لذكري ]  (1كورنثوس11: 23 – 24)، وطبعاً المسيح الرب لم يكسر قاعدة إلهيه موضوعه بل  وضح أنه هو سر الفصح الحقيقي الأخير والذي أبطل الفصح القديم تذكاراً  لخلاصاً تم في الماضي كظل لخلاص أخير وأبدي سيقع حالاً بتقدمة ذاته كحمل  طاهر رافع خطية العالم معطياً خلاصاً أبدياً، والمسيح الرب هو بذاته [ يهوه  ] شخصياً، إذ قد أعلن نفسه سابقاً للجميع قائلاً كاستعلان عن ذاته [ أنا  هو الباب ]، [ أنا هو نور العالم ]، [ أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة ]، [  قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن (يهوه) ] (يوحنا 10: 9؛ 8: 12؛ 14: 6؛ 8: 58)*

*[2]  صلاة البركة على الكأس الثالثة، والكأس الثالثة حسب المشناه اليهودي، هي  التي تحمل في داخلها كل معاني ورموز [ دم خروف الفصح ] ولذا فهي تُعتبر  الأكثر أهمية. ومن هنا جاء اختيار السيد الرب يسوع (يهوه) للكأس الثالثة  لتكون هي [ دم العهد الجديد ] وقد أطلق المشناه اليهودي على الكأس الثالثة  أسمان:
  الاسم الأول: [ كأس البركة ] وذلك لأنها تأتي بعد تلاوة [ البركة بعد الأكل ] – بعد العشاء
   الاسم الثاني : [ كأس الخلاص ] وذلك لأنها تحمل كل معاني دم حمل الفصح.  وقد استعمل بولس الرسول هذا الاصطلاح عندما قال: [ كأس البركة التي  نُباركها أليست هي شركة دم المسيح ] (1كورنثوس10: 16)*

*فالمسيح  الرب عندما أخذ الكأس الثالثة بعد العشاء باركها وقال أن هذا هو دمه: [  كذلك الكأس أيضاً بعد العشاء قائلاً هذه الكأس هي العهد الجديد بدمي الذي  يُسفك عنكم ] (لوقا22: 20)؛ [ وأخذ الكأس وشكر وأعطاهم قائلاً اشربوا منها  كلكم. لأن هذا هو دمي الذي للعهد الجديد الذي يُسفك من أجل كثيرين لمغفرة  الخطايا ] (متى26: 27)؛ [ كذلك الكأس أيضاً بعد ما تعشوا قائلاً هذه الكأس  هي العهد الجديد بدمي. أصنعوا هذا كلما شربتم لذكري ] (1كورنثوس11: 25)*

*[3]  وبعد شرب الكأس الثالثة يتم تلاوة الجزء الثاني من ال [ هلليل ]، ثم تُصب  الكأس الرابعة وتُشرب، ثم يأتي اللحن الختامي وهذا ما نراه مكتوب في إنجيل  متى: [ ثم سبحوا وخرجوا إلى جبل الزيتون ] (متى26: 30)
   ومن هنا نرى ما قد أعطانا ربنا يسوع من خلاص وحياة أبدية لا تزول بإعطاء  ذاته لنا للاتحاد به كشخص حي، يهوه الذي يشفي النفس بترياق الخلود الذي هو  جسده الحقيقي الذي يُبذل عن حياة العالم، ودمه الذي يُراق من أجل شفاء  العالم كله وتطهير من الخطية لكل من يؤمن به ويتناول منه، لأنه حقاً يُعطى  لنا خلاصاً وغفراناً للخطايا وحياة أبدية لكل من يتناول منه …*


----------



## aymonded (23 يناير 2016)

الموضوع الأصلي اللي في البداية هنا الذي وضعه الأخ الحبيب *apostle.paul  * هو الموضوع الصحيح والسليم
والموضوع الذي أقتبست منه الفقرات السابقة موجود في المنتدى من هنا
*(((**يوم الخميس يوم السر العظيم، مسمياته وطقسه اليهودي وإقامة وليمة العهد**)))*

​


----------



## II Theodore II (30 ديسمبر 2017)

للرفع


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 ديسمبر 2017)

التاعب ممل جداً، ومجتر للشبهات القديمة التي عفى عنها الزمن، يكرر الشبهات وهو يعلم أنها باطلة ومردود عليها بكثافة! كم أنت ممل!


----------

